# Lowrider Nationals



## PLAYGIRL (Feb 18, 2008)

*August 3
11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
Kern County Fairgrounds*

Contact Info
MON-FRI
10AM – 5PM
323-465-4197



The Annual Lowrider Nationals is an Urban Work Entertainment event. The event spotlights the urban car culture and lifestyle that encompasses lowriders, euros, imports and dubs. It provides a platform for car clubs and sports enthusiasts to showcase their artistry and creativity. The event’s producers uphold the car clubs’ principles of leadership, sportsmanship and the spirit of team-building. This spirit is combined with a family friendly atmosphere to present an event for all ages.

The Lifestyle

We are artists, creators, architects of rollin' art, each one of us expressing our unique style on metal with wheels. It’s about making every detail special, loving the process of making it all come together. It’s about standing out and apart, all the while fitting in at the same time. 


We dream up the look. We visualize it in our mind’s eye, the colors, the images, the murals, the upholstery, the rims, and most of the time the girl. It is a labor of love. 


We live to create on metal, fiberglass, leather, chrome, crystals, gold-flake, and bling. We breathe paint fumes and go through wax like it was water. Our cell phones don't ring, they scrape. Our computers roll street lo lo's screensavers. It is where we put our money. 


It’s about weekends in the garage underneath the car, in the junkyard scavenging for parts, and we get excited when we see a rusty old 62 or 55 in a yard off the less traveled interstates. 


It’s about the pride we feel when we are cruising to the local park to admire our rides for the afternoon. It about the stares, the waves, the kudos, the accomplishment. We live for cruising on Sundays and admiring masterpieces on wheels. 


We persuade and involve our significant others and our kids that ride with us when it is all waxed and ready for a Sunday drive. 

If you have hydraulics fluid, wax or motor oil in your veins, this is the place to be. 

Our goal is to be the premier Urban car show in the country. 

Welcome to the ultimate cruise! Come along and enjoy the ride of your life.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

post flier


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

SHOD WHAT UP WHAT DO U THINK :uh:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

wont go any more. to many headaches and almost got ripped off (money for entry fees)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I'M THERE :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Heard the promoter disrespected a lot of people and some sponsors last year.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nono: :loco: :no:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THATS CORECT FUCK THAT SHOW AND YES I AM GOING TO BASH THIS SHOW AND ONE THING IS FOR SURE NOKTURNAL IS NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW SO SOME BODY ELES CAN GET THE MOST MEMBER TROPHY THIS YEAR FUCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNCUhqxZnxg


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9967575
> *SHOD WHAT UP WHAT DO U THINK :uh:
> *


well dog im with you homie.....do we bet it all or kick ourself in the ass after :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 18 2008, 10:13 PM~9975701
> *THATS CORECT FUCK THAT SHOW AND YES I AM GOING TO BASH THIS SHOW AND ONE THING IS FOR SURE NOKTURNAL IS NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW SO SOME BODY ELES CAN GET THE MOST MEMBER TROPHY THIS YEAR  FUCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What is it you hate more the show or the promoter ???????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 18 2008, 10:13 PM~9975701
> *THATS CORECT FUCK THAT SHOW AND YES I AM GOING TO BASH THIS SHOW AND ONE THING IS FOR SURE NOKTURNAL IS NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW SO SOME BODY ELES CAN GET THE MOST MEMBER TROPHY THIS YEAR  FUCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2 fuck this show i'm still waiting 4 my money from last year i drove 3 hours 2 pay double 2 get in :angry: :angry: fuck da


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2008, 10:40 PM~9976014
> *x2 fuck this show i'm still waiting 4 my money from last year i drove 3 hours 2 pay double 2 get in  :angry:  :angry: fuck da
> *


This is what I heard alot of said :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 18 2008, 10:47 PM~9976069
> *This is what I heard alot of said :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *





I even got a called from da promotor telling me da he will send me money back 2 get on here n said da he took care of me but fuck da i never got my money back :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bakersfield isnt that far to go for a good show but the posts dont sound good. it is a lesson for everybody on here that if you burn folks they will bash your show and turn people off.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE NEEDS TO TAKE OVER THIS SHOW
OR AT LEAST DO ANOTHER ONE ON THE SAME DAY :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

This show had a lot of nice cars & good people but the promoter :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this topic got owend...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

the damn promoter rick or nick lied to ou face saying he didnt get our check, so we payed.....but then 2-3 days after the show LOWRIDER NATIONALS tried to cash the check.....luckly the check was cancelled! "FUCKERS!"


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ha ha ha I told you let me guess you r going try to get rid of this topic just like you did last year :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 19 2008, 01:35 AM~9976956
> *the damn promoter rick or nick lied to ou face saying he didnt get our check, so we payed.....but then 2-3 days after the show LOWRIDER NATIONALS tried to cash the check.....luckly the check was cancelled! "FUCKERS!"
> *




was up homie at least u kept ur money i payed twice 4 da pinche show :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2008, 08:54 AM~9977761
> *was up homie at least u kept ur money i payed twice 4 da pinche show  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2008, 09:04 AM~9977810
> *:0  :0
> *




q vo BIGSHOD how u doing homie? r u coming 2 da show in Salinas? 3/16/08 Streetlow


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

there's a show in salas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

this does not look good at all for this show, maybe i should throw a show in fresno that day. i got the spots and i got a few sponsors that would help me out. u never know!



atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 19 2008, 12:38 PM~9979006
> *this does not look good at all for this show,  maybe i should throw a show in fresno that day.  i got the spots and i got a few sponsors that would help me out.  u never know!
> atomic
> *





U KNOW I'LL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE.............WILL NOT ATTEND..................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Should a whos not attending topic be started?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2008, 05:37 PM~9980957
> *Should a whos not attending topic be started?
> *


 :no: :nono: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2008, 07:53 PM~9982105
> *:no:  :nono:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2008, 08:03 PM~9982200
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder what the promoter/topic starter thinks about these posts?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2008, 05:37 PM~9980957
> *Should a whos not attending topic be started?
> *


IS'NT THIS IT :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2008, 09:10 AM~9985777
> *IS'NT THIS IT :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 18 2008, 08:06 AM~9969588
> *I'M THERE :wow:
> *


LOOKS LIKE UR PULLING FIRST :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonder when the promoter going to respond to these posts or if he will


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2008, 09:10 AM~9985777
> *IS'NT THIS IT :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 20 2008, 11:05 PM~9992724
> *Wonder when the promoter going to respond to these posts or if he will
> *



RICK WAS ON HERE LAST TRYING TO SPEAK HIS PEACE!

"ASSHOLE!"


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

one more thing its the same day as the la dub show .....;(


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 21 2008, 07:23 AM~9993860
> *one more thing its the same day as the la dub show  .....;(
> *


THE DUB SHOW! THAT MEANS: WOMEN, WOMEN, AND MORE WOMEN! :biggrin: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 21 2008, 02:41 AM~9993662
> *RICK WAS ON HERE LAST TRYING TO SPEAK HIS PEACE!
> 
> "ASSHOLE!"
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wuz up homie, r u coming 2 Salas?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

head to portland :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Waiting for a response from Rick the promoter would like to hear what he has to say if anything :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10019934
> *Waiting for a response from Rick the promoter would like to hear what he has to say if anything :angry:
> *


HE WON'T DAWG. IT WAS PROBABLY HIM WHO POSTED THE ANNOUNCEMENT TO SEE IF HE'S GOING TO (RIP), I MEAN (SCAM), I MEAN MAKE HIS ANNUAL MONEY THIS YEAR. :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10029504
> *HE WON'T DAWG. IT WAS PROBABLY HIM WHO POSTED THE ANNOUNCEMENT TO SEE IF HE'S GOING TO (RIP), I MEAN (SCAM), I MEAN MAKE HIS ANNUAL MONEY THIS YEAR. :werd:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


true shit brother!!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

has anyone called them yet?




atoMIC


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

YA IM WITH THAT SHIT MAN I FUCKEN TOOK 2ND AND I FUCKEN LOST TO A FUCKED UP TRUCK AND SO WITH ALL THAT FUCK THAT SHOW TOOOOOOOOOOOO THATS FUCKEN BULLSHIT YA I CAN TAKE THE FUCKEN TRUCK TO VAGAS AND AND TAKE 2 TROPHYS YA 2 1ST PLACE MILD AND BEST MURALS AND THAT SHIT SUCKS TO COME BACK TO MY HOME TOWN AND FUCKEN LOSE SO YA I AGREE !!!!



GROUPE BAKERS !!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I might go agian , got me a 1st HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We must be the few who had a good time, we got fucked up!!!! And BBQed out there. Just kicked it and watch the girls go by.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I would like to go up north to some shows but the bulldogs around there just cant leave that shit at home. 

They look at us people that go to shows to come compete like we here to start a gang war or some kind of disrespect. :angry: 

I know Im talking about, Ive seen it time and time agian.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 26 2008, 03:40 PM~10035830
> *I would like to go up north to some shows but the bulldogs around there just cant leave that shit at home.
> 
> They look at us people that go to shows to come compete like we here to start a gang war or some kind of disrespect. :angry:
> ...


Check out Street Low Salinas show good people good show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 26 2008, 02:40 PM~10035830
> *I would like to go up north to some shows but the bulldogs around there just cant leave that shit at home.
> 
> They look at us people that go to shows to come compete like we here to start a gang war or some kind of disrespect. :angry:
> ...



its calmed down a bit bro. people from up north come to fresno shit even other bakersfield riders come to fresno with no problems. latin world and carnales unidos come to fresno and they seem to not have any problems.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10039235
> *its calmed down a bit bro. people from up north come to fresno shit even other bakersfield riders come to fresno with no problems. latin world and carnales unidos come to fresno and they seem to not have any problems.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10039235
> *its calmed down a bit bro. people from up north come to fresno shit even other bakersfield riders come to fresno with no problems. latin world and carnales unidos come to fresno and they seem to not have any problems.
> *


SIMON PERRO WE GO TO ALL THE FRESNO SHOWS AND WE NEVER HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH NO BODY


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

:nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Feb 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10043080
> *:nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Feb 26 2008, 11:55 PM~10040234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  


see edmund dont let the lil badass' stop you from coming up this way.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

if you look for shit you will find it


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10039235
> *its calmed down a bit bro. people from up north come to fresno shit even other bakersfield riders come to fresno with no problems. latin world and carnales unidos come to fresno and they seem to not have any problems.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I heard Dat,,, back in 96,97 ..lots of problems..now nothing *YET*   JUST TELL THEM YOU RUN WITH THE L.I.L. GANG :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 27 2008, 07:34 PM~10045598
> *if you look for shit you will find it
> *


OH THATS WUTS IN THE TOILET,,WHEN I LOOK :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10046437
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I heard Dat,,, back in 96,97 ..lots of problems..now nothing YET     JUST TELL THEM YOU RUN WITH THE L.I.L. GANG :dunno:
> *



I THINK ITS TO EXPENSIVE FOR THE BANGERS TO COME TO A SHOW JUST TO THROW BLOWS.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

fucken shod


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 27 2008, 11:21 PM~10047786
> *fucken  shod
> *


WHAT UP SCOOB YEAH FUCKIN SHOD U CHOLO :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 28 2008, 12:26 AM~10047821
> *WHAT UP SCOOB YEAH FUCKIN SHOD U CHOLO :biggrin:
> *


so what's up are you guys going to the lrn?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10046437
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I heard Dat,,, back in 96,97 ..lots of problems..now nothing YET     JUST TELL THEM YOU RUN WITH THE L.I.L. GANG :dunno:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 28 2008, 05:56 AM~10048726
> *so what's up are you guys going to the lrn?
> *


hey scooby you guys going to Street Low Salinas show


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

no one said nothing about calling them so i called them today well i called Nick, we talked about the show last year how it was all bullshit and stuff so i asked him if it was going to be bullshit this year also but he does not work for them NO more. he told me he quit that shit cause it was too much bullshit for him. Nick was cool about everything on the phone with me today he told me dont fuck around just dont go to that show.




atomic




ps 

i looked at the web site it has the new flyer and the pre reg paper work out there too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 28 2008, 02:46 PM~10051725
> *no one said nothing about calling them so i called them today well i called Nick, we talked about the show last year how it was all bullshit and stuff so i asked him if it was going to be bullshit this year also  but he does not work for them NO more.  he told me he quit that shit cause it was too much bullshit for him.  Nick was cool about everything on the phone with me today he told me dont fuck around just dont go to that show.
> atomic
> ps
> ...




fuck da show :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2008, 03:01 PM~10051823
> *fuck da show  :angry:
> *


and fuck that PUTO too!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 28 2008, 05:56 AM~10048726
> *so what's up are you guys going to the lrn?
> *


FUCK NO WERE NOT GOING WILL BE AT BEACH PARK COOKING SOME ASADA AND DRINKING BEER SO IF ANY ONE WANTS TO KICK IT FOR FREE GO TO THE PARK :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess we are not going either :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 28 2008, 06:37 PM~10053319
> *FUCK NO WERE NOT GOING WILL BE AT BEACH PARK COOKING SOME ASADA AND DRINKING BEER SO IF ANY ONE WANTS TO KICK IT FOR FREE GO TO THE PARK :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin: Sup homies weres pi4shrt at havent heard from him in a while


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 28 2008, 06:37 PM~10053319
> *FUCK NO WERE NOT GOING WILL BE AT BEACH PARK COOKING SOME ASADA AND DRINKING BEER SO IF ANY ONE WANTS TO KICK IT FOR FREE GO TO THE PARK :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *


sounds really good whos cooking?


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 06:59 PM~10053474
> *sounds really good whos cooking?
> *


YOU OR WHO EVER I SMELL BOYCOTT IN THE AIR :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 28 2008, 08:45 PM~10053854
> *YOU OR WHO EVER I SMELL BOYCOTT IN THE AIR :uh:
> *


BRO. I CAN SMELL IT FROM HERE! L.A. SMOG SMELLS BETTER!:biggrin:  :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10053447
> *:biggrin: Sup homies weres pi4shrt at havent heard from him in a while
> *


whats up bro just here working on the rides getting ready for the 08' season....!! so whats new on your block..?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DID SOMEONE SAY FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

gordo why you bullshittin theres a pic of you on the flyer :buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10053854
> *YOU OR WHO EVER I SMELL BOYCOTT IN THE AIR :uh:
> *


sounds like a plan :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10054064
> *whats up bro just here working on the rides getting ready for the 08' season....!! so whats new on your block..?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Sup homie jus here tambien working on the rides getting rdy for San Bernardino. It looks like this show is not going to happen. :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 29 2008, 09:48 AM~10057687
> * Sup homie jus here tambien working on the rides getting rdy for San Bernardino. It looks like this show is not going to happen. :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT ITS LOOKING LIKE BUT FUCK IT YOU GUYS SHOULD COME DOWN WE'LL BBQ IT UP AND DRINK US SOME COLD ONES ........!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 29 2008, 10:15 AM~10057883
> *THATS WHAT ITS LOOKING LIKE BUT FUCK IT YOU GUYS SHOULD COME DOWN WE'LL BBQ IT UP AND DRINK US SOME COLD ONES ........!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: I'll talk to the homies


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Feb 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10055610
> *gordo why you bullshittin theres a pic of you on the flyer :buttkick:
> *


KURT CALM DOWN VATO NOW U CAN GO ON DA DOWN LOW AND GET THAT TROPHY :uh: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10060878
> *KURT CALM DOWN VATO NOW U CAN GO ON DA DOWN LOW AND GET THAT TROPHY :uh:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


* :0 :0 :0 like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SAVE IT FOR THE END OF SUMMER BBQ
AT MOONEYS GROVE IN VISALIA  
:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 1 2008, 12:00 AM~10063146
> *SAVE IT FOR THE END OF SUMMER BBQ
> AT MOONEYS GROVE IN VISALIA
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH... WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THAT ONE TOO..!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10061313
> * :0  :0  :0 like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


nah just fucking with my homie just fun and games :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey shod thanks for the pix of my low lo good looking out ;(


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

CIDRO WHAT UP LIL VATO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2008, 11:21 PM~10055304
> *DID SOMEONE SAY FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....well??? did they?????? :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10067630
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0 ....well??? did they??????  :biggrin:
> *


and BEER :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

bar b que and beer sounds alot better than this show!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 1 2008, 08:29 PM~10067406
> *<span style='color:blue'>whats up my little nikka...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10074089
> *whats up my little nikka...!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN YOU KNOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 1 2008, 11:01 AM~10064689
> *HELL YEAH... WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THAT ONE TOO..!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 1 2008, 04:33 PM~10066178
> *hey shod thanks for the pix of my low lo good looking out ;(
> *


i cleaned it up also// :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: WELL AS FOR ME I LOVED THE SHOW, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MUST HAVE BEEN CAUSE I BROUGHT HOME 1 G AND A RING AND A TROPHY..........SO YES I WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 PM~10082499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WELL AS FOR ME I LOVED THE SHOW, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MUST HAVE BEEN CAUSE I BROUGHT HOME 1 G AND A RING AND A TROPHY..........SO YES I WILL BE THERE AGAIN
> *



ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE RESPONDING ON HERE WON AT THE SHOW, MAYBE NOT $1,000 BUT A TROPHY. BUT THATS NOT WHAT ITS ABOUT. THE PROMOTER AND HIS HELP DID ALOT OF PEOPLE DIRTY BY CHARGING PEOPLE TWICE AND TRYING TO CASH CHECKS THAT THEY WERENT SUPPOSE TO.


DONT GET ME WRONG THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT TO SUPPORT A PROMOTER WHO DONT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE SHOW AND TRYING TO FUCK THEM OVER. THATS SOME STRAIGHT UP BULLSHIT.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

word


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 3 2008, 10:45 PM~10083120
> *word
> *



SO WHERE THE BOYCOTT SHOW OR PICNIC GONNA BE?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 11:50 PM~10083164
> *SO WHERE THE BOYCOTT SHOW OR PICNIC GONNA BE?
> *


usually we meet up at beach park..!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10083264
> *usually we meet up at beach park..!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK BEACH PARK IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 10:46 PM~10082577
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE RESPONDING ON HERE WON AT THE SHOW, MAYBE NOT $1,000  BUT A TROPHY. BUT THATS NOT WHAT ITS ABOUT. THE PROMOTER AND HIS HELP DID ALOT OF PEOPLE DIRTY BY CHARGING PEOPLE TWICE AND TRYING TO CASH CHECKS THAT THEY WERENT SUPPOSE TO.
> DONT GET ME WRONG THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT TO SUPPORT A PROMOTER WHO DONT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE SHOW AND TRYING TO FUCK THEM OVER. THATS SOME STRAIGHT UP BULLSHIT.
> *


True SHIT and he also bad mouthed some sponsers! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Mar 2 2008, 10:42 PM~10074205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP FELLAS LATIN WORLD C.C. IS THROWING OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC YOU GUYS SHOULD COME DOWN MAY 4, 2008 CHECK THE THREAD...!
ALL CLUBS WELCOME......!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395897


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 4 2008, 01:08 AM~10083769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will mark it on the calender


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 4 2008, 10:21 AM~10085286
> *didnt hear that one, not a good thing to do on his part. i dont think hes gonna have a good turnout this year.
> will mark it on the calender
> *


pissed off the guy from carrols tire watched him tear up the sponser check and took off.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 11:46 PM~10082577
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE RESPONDING ON HERE WON AT THE SHOW, MAYBE NOT $1,000  BUT A TROPHY. BUT THATS NOT WHAT ITS ABOUT. THE PROMOTER AND HIS HELP DID ALOT OF PEOPLE DIRTY BY CHARGING PEOPLE TWICE AND TRYING TO CASH CHECKS THAT THEY WERENT SUPPOSE TO.
> DONT GET ME WRONG THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT TO SUPPORT A PROMOTER WHO DONT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE SHOW AND TRYING TO FUCK THEM OVER. THATS SOME STRAIGHT UP BULLSHIT.
> *


 :werd: :nosad: :yessad: :nono:  :twak: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10093911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pm me da nude pic :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 5 2008, 09:30 AM~10093952
> *
> 
> 
> ...




congrats ur truck wuz killing da comp in Phoenix


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:machinegun: nationals !!!!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

YOU KNOW IT'S THIS SHOW IS FUCK UP WHEN THE HOMETOWN RIDERS TALK SHIT ABOUT IT SEE YOU AT BEACH PARK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 7 2008, 04:26 PM~10115262
> *YOU KNOW IT'S THIS SHOW IS FUCK UP WHEN THE HOMETOWN RIDERS TALK SHIT ABOUT IT SEE YOU AT BEACH PARK
> *


Beach Park with good friends & good people way better :biggrin: see everybody there!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

August 3
11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
Kern County Fairgrounds

Contact Info
MON-FRI
10AM – 5PM
323-465-4197



The Annual Lowrider Nationals is an Urban Work Entertainment event. The event spotlights the stealing of your money car culture and lifestyle that encompasses lowriders, euros, imports and dubs. It provides a platform for pissing car clubs off and sports enthusiasts to showcase their anger . The event’s producers fuck over the car clubs’ principles of leadership, By making them look stupid at the Rollin and shooting down their spirit of team-building. This spirit is combined with a family friendly atmosphere to take the money from all ages.

The Lifestyle

We are artists, creators, architects of rollin' art, each one of us expressing our unique style on metal with wheels. It’s about making every detail special, loving the process of making it all come together. It’s about standing out and apart, all the while fitting in at the same time. 


We dream up the look. We visualize it in our mind’s eye, the colors, the images, the murals, the upholstery, the rims, and most of the time the girl. It is a labor of love. 


We live to create on metal, fiberglass, leather, chrome, crystals, gold-flake, and bling. We breathe paint fumes and go through wax like it was water. Our cell phones don't ring, they scrape. Our computers roll street lo lo's screensavers. It is where we put our money. 


It’s about weekends in the garage underneath the car, in the junkyard scavenging for parts, and we get excited when we see a rusty old 62 or 55 in a yard off the less traveled interstates. 


It’s about the pride we feel when we are cruising to the local park to admire our rides for the afternoon. It about the stares, the waves, the kudos, the accomplishment. We live for cruising on Sundays and admiring masterpieces on wheels. 


We persuade and involve our significant others and our kids that ride with us when it is all waxed and ready for a Sunday drive. 

If you have hydraulics fluid, wax or motor oil in your veins, this is the place to be. 

I did not change the lines that talk about the LIFESTYLES, THAT PART IS TRUE it also says" We dream up the look" "We are artists, creators""We breathe paint fumes and go through wax like it was water" 

I know that the producer does not mean any of this shit if he did he would stop and read the lifestyle since he knows nothing about it.I counted 12 we's what happens to a show that pisses off all those we's ?

Our goal is to be the smallest Urban car show in the country. 

Welcome to the ultimate cruise! Come along and waste your $ and get riped off.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2008, 10:28 AM~10093931
> *pm me da nude pic  :biggrin:
> *


I took that pic in Costa Mesa a couple years ago....damnnnnnnnnnn it was a fun time........my nephew sitting in the back ground had a great time playing "body guard" that weekend...heheheheheh


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 8 2008, 10:15 AM~10120350
> *August 3
> 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> Kern County Fairgrounds
> ...


x2


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

X3


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 7 2008, 03:26 PM~10115262
> *YOU KNOW IT'S THIS SHOW IS FUCK UP WHEN THE HOMETOWN RIDERS TALK SHIT ABOUT IT SEE YOU AT BEACH PARK
> *



:yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

x4


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x5


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PERSON WHO STARTED THIS THREAD? MUST OF READ ALL THE RESPONSES AND REALIZED THEY AINT GONNA HAVE SUCH A GOOD SHOW THIS YEAR.

IN THE WORDS OF GEORGE LOPEZ

*SO YOU CAN LEARN*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 8 2008, 11:15 AM~10120350
> *August 3
> 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> Kern County Fairgrounds
> ...


 :werd: :nicoderm: :yessad: :nosad: :scrutinize:  :thumbsdown: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 10 2008, 04:54 PM~10136014
> *DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PERSON WHO STARTED THIS THREAD? MUST OF READ ALL THE RESPONSES AND REALIZED THEY AINT GONNA HAVE SUCH A GOOD SHOW THIS YEAR.
> 
> IN THE WORDS OF GEORGE LOPEZ
> ...


Yeah what he said !!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST KEEP AN EYE OUT FELLAS. GUY'S LIKE HIM DON'T GIVE THERE (SCAM) MONEY MAKING EASY. SINCE HE HAS SCAMMED MONEY PROFITS FROM HIS PRIOR SHOWS THERE'S A PROBABLE CHANCE HE MIGHT CHANGE THE NAME OF HIS SHOW AND HAVE A FAKE SUBSTITUTE PROMOTER BE IN THE FOR FRONT TO PROMOTE THE SHOW BUT IN ACTUALITY HE'LL BE RUNNING BEHIND THE SCENE TO STILL CONTROL AND MAKE HIS (SCAM OR RIP OFF) MONEY LIKE HE DID BEFORE. SO IF A PROMOTION LOOKS IN FAMILIAR TO LOWRIDER NATIONALS I RECOMMEND DOING A REAL DEEP CHECK ON WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW AND WHERE THE MONEY IS GOING ETC. :werd: :nicoderm: :yessad: :nono: :thumbsdown: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10143070
> *JUST KEEP AN EYE OUT FELLAS. GUY'S LIKE HIM DON'T GIVE THERE (SCAM) MONEY MAKING EASY. SINCE HE HAS SCAMMED MONEY PROFITS FROM HIS PRIOR SHOWS THERE'S A PROBABLE CHANCE HE MIGHT CHANGE THE NAME OF HIS SHOW AND HAVE A FAKE SUBSTITUTE PROMOTER BE IN THE FOR FRONT TO PROMOTE THE SHOW BUT IN ACTUALITY HE'LL BE RUNNING BEHIND THE SCENE TO STILL CONTROL AND MAKE (SCAM OR RIP OFF) MONEY LIKE HE DID BEFORE. SO IF A PROMOTION LOOKS IN FAMILIAR TO LOWRIDER NATIONALS I RECOMMEND DOING A REAL DEEP CHECK ON WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW AND WHERE THE MONEY IS GOING ETC. :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yessad:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10143070
> *JUST KEEP AN EYE OUT FELLAS. GUY'S LIKE HIM DON'T GIVE THERE (SCAM) MONEY MAKING EASY. SINCE HE HAS SCAMMED MONEY PROFITS FROM HIS PRIOR SHOWS THERE'S A PROBABLE CHANCE HE MIGHT CHANGE THE NAME OF HIS SHOW AND HAVE A FAKE SUBSTITUTE PROMOTER BE IN THE FOR FRONT TO PROMOTE THE SHOW BUT IN ACTUALITY HE'LL BE RUNNING BEHIND THE SCENE TO STILL CONTROL AND MAKE HIS (SCAM OR RIP OFF) MONEY LIKE HE DID BEFORE. SO IF A PROMOTION LOOKS IN FAMILIAR TO LOWRIDER NATIONALS I RECOMMEND DOING A REAL DEEP CHECK ON WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW AND WHERE THE MONEY IS GOING ETC. :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yessad:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  uffin:
> *


true shit brother !!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like its going to be a bad show, fuck it one of these days someone from LRN will read all this and maybe make it better but its going to take time to make up for last year.




im down to buy the rights to LRN and own it if the promotor is down to sell it to me!

i would make this show be what is one at one time fuck it i will make this a better show for all of us to enjoy.





dta customz 

u.s. trohpy


atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

you guys think rick the promoter will waste his time tring to push the show with all these negative posts? wish he would man up and reply to these posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsdown: WITH THE PROMOTERS..... NOT ONLY DID THEY DO SOME OF U RIDERS DIRTY .... THEY DID THERE WORKERS DIRTY TOO .....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2008, 11:46 PM~10148856
> *you guys think rick the promoter will waste his time tring to push the show with all these negative posts? wish he would man up and reply to these posts!!!!!!!!
> *


he cant throw a show without sponsors, and if other sponsors know how he treated the other ones from last year. they aint gonna drop money on that, i know i wouldnt. there will still be some people who will show up but i doubt its as good a turnout as the previous years. its funny how alot of people talked shit about the first guy who threw lrn then rick bought it and hes doing the same shit.


why is it called lowrider nationals anyways? its not like the car owners went around all year long to a lrn sponsored show just to win what they give there anyways. its just one show once a year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 11 2008, 11:05 PM~10148644
> *looks like its going to be a bad show, fuck it one of these days someone from LRN will read all this and maybe make it better but its going to take time to make up for last year.
> im down to buy the rights to LRN and own it if the promotor is down to sell it to me!
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2008, 12:46 AM~10148856
> *you guys think rick the promoter will waste his time tring to push the show with all these negative posts? wish he would man up and reply to these posts!!!!!!!!
> *


RICK'S READ THE POSTS. HE'S NOT GOING TO MAN UP AND RESPOND TO ANYTHING. HE MORE LIKELY POSTED UP A FAKE POST NAME (PLAYGIRL) TO PROMOTE HIS SHOW EARLY AT THE SAME TIME FIND OUT WHERE HE STANDS ON MAKING HIS ANNUAL [SCAM] SHOW PROFITS FOR 2008 UNDER HIS SAME MANNERISM AND UNPROFESSIONAL BUSINESS CONDUCT. AND BY PROMOTING EARLY HE CAN POSSIBLY BAIL OUT HIS CONTRACT TO THE FAIR GROUNDS IF HE KNEW IN ADVANCE HIS SHOW WAS GOING TO FLOP AND NOT PUT MONEY IN [HIS] POCKETS. :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

*I just posted a comment regarding the show on www.lowridernationals.com there’s a comment box on the right side. *


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

*I just posted a comment regarding the show on www.lowridernationals.com there’s a comment box on the right side. *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 12 2008, 09:27 AM~10150712
> *he cant throw a show without sponsors, and if other sponsors know how he treated the other ones from last year. they aint gonna drop money on that, i know i wouldnt. there will still be some people who will show up but i doubt its as good a turnout as the previous years. its funny how alot of people talked shit about the first guy who threw lrn then rick bought it and hes doing the same shit.
> why is it called lowrider nationals anyways? its not like the car owners went around all year long to a lrn sponsored show just to win what they give there anyways. its just one show once a year.
> *


Want to trip out on something heard he was in Bakers today :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2008, 04:43 PM~10153490
> *Want to trip out on something heard he was in Bakers today  :0  :0
> *


Hey ....So was i :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2008, 05:49 PM~10153954
> *Hey ....So was i :dunno:
> *



r u rick :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

well let me tell you guys as you all know I'm from bakers I go to a lot of shows as you all know by now well along the way you meet some people that know some people and also I got a lot of pull with a lot of shops here ( sponsors ) also I just might pay some guys to stand in front of the show the day before and the day of the show with some shame on you signs lol


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10156356
> *well let me tell you guys as you all know I'm from bakers I go to a lot of shows as you all know by now well along the way you meet some people that know some people and also I got a lot of pull with a lot of shops here ( sponsors ) also I just might pay some guys to stand in front of the show the day before and the day of the show with some shame on you signs  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10156356
> *well let me tell you guys as you all know I'm from bakers I go to a lot of shows as you all know by now well along the way you meet some people that know some people and also I got a lot of pull with a lot of shops here ( sponsors ) also I just might pay some guys to stand in front of the show the day before and the day of the show with some shame on you signs  lol
> *



este gueyyyyyyy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2008, 09:28 AM~10093931
> *pm me da nude pic  :biggrin:
> *


 pm me the nude pic damnnnnnn


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10156248
> *r u rick  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2008, 06:25 AM~10157873
> *:buttkick:
> *




why can we just get along


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10156356
> *well let me tell you guys as you all know I'm from bakers I go to a lot of shows as you all know by now well along the way you meet some people that know some people and also I got a lot of pull with a lot of shops here ( sponsors ) also I just might pay some guys to stand in front of the show the day before and the day of the show with some shame on you signs  lol
> *


 :0 hno: :yes: :tongue: :rofl: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 06:32 PM~10053297
> *and fuck that PUTO  too!!!!!!!!
> *



What's your problem I ain't no puto, pendejo!

as for everyone else I just found out about this thread. I was one of the promoters from the past two LRNs. I am Nick. The one you have beef with is Rick. I don't want my name dragged through the mud because of the shit you guys have with Rick. As I told Atomic (DTA) I am no longer apart of LRN. I tried solving the issues that went on but I am only one person and in the end Rick had the final authority on what went on. 

Scooby will tell you I was running around the show tring to fix all the shit that was going on. I am on the side of the People that bring their cars to show. I know that any show is made by the people that participate in it.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

That is true I got your back on that one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 13 2008, 09:26 PM~10163949
> *That is true I got your back on that one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats up scooby. Hows Bakers.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Mar 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10163445
> *What's your problem I ain't no puto, pendejo!
> 
> as for everyone else I just found out about this thread. I was one of the promoters from the past two LRNs.  I am Nick.  The one you have beef with is Rick.  I don't want my name dragged through the mud because of the shit you guys have with Rick.  As I told Atomic (DTA) I am no longer apart of LRN.  I tried solving the issues that went on but I am only one person and in the end Rick had the final authority on what went on.
> ...


Hey Nick this commet was'nt meant for you it was meant for Rick !!! I know you were for the people because I saw you busting your ass tring to fix what tou could so to you I give you much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2008, 10:53 PM~10164598
> *Hey Nick this commet was'nt meant for you it was meant for Rick !!! I know you were for the people because I saw you busting your ass tring to fix what tou could so to you I give you much  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


My bad it's just my name was being thrown in the mix. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2008, 09:28 AM~10093931
> *pm me da nude pic  :biggrin:
> *


Shit send it to me too!!!!lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Mar 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10172393
> *My bad it's just my name was being thrown in the mix.    Thanks for understanding.
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Mar 13 2008, 11:03 PM~10164198
> *Whats up scooby.  Hows Bakers.
> *


JUST WORKING ON THE TRUCK GIVING IT A NEW LOOK


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FUCK THE NATIONALS COULD TO SOMETHING BETTER WITH MY TIME LIKE KICK IT A THE PARK BOOOOOOOYCOT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10175619
> *JUST WORKING ON THE TRUCK GIVING IT A NEW LOOK
> *


Hey Scooby I want to see you up front with the " SHAME ON NATIONALS " picket signs :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 17 2008, 10:48 AM~10187629
> *:biggrin:
> Hey Scooby I want to see you up front with the " SHAME ON NATIONALS " picket signs :biggrin:
> *



That would be a sight wouldn't it.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I would but I will be at the la DUB SHOW SAME DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LETS START PROMOTING THE LATIN WORLD CC PICNIC ON HERE MAY 4 BE THERE


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10202815
> *LETS START PROMOTING THE LATIN WORLD CC PICNIC ON HERE MAY 4 BE THERE
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10202815
> *LETS START PROMOTING THE LATIN WORLD CC PICNIC ON HERE MAY 4 BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10202815
> *LETS START PROMOTING THE LATIN WORLD CC PICNIC ON HERE MAY 4 BE THERE
> *


sounds good to me its on :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Mar 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10163445
> *What's your problem I ain't no puto, pendejo!
> 
> as for everyone else I just found out about this thread. I was one of the promoters from the past two LRNs.  I am Nick.  The one you have beef with is Rick.  I don't want my name dragged through the mud because of the shit you guys have with Rick.  As I told Atomic (DTA) I am no longer apart of LRN.  I tried solving the issues that went on but I am only one person and in the end Rick had the final authority on what went on.
> ...





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10175619
> *JUST WORKING ON THE TRUCK GIVING IT A NEW LOOK
> *


Wheres the wheels


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never been to that show and mostly never will attend/enter. Karma, it'll getcha in th end.
~M~


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10202815
> *LETS START PROMOTING THE LATIN WORLD CC PICNIC ON HERE MAY 4 BE THERE
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GOOD LOOKING OUT SCOOBY.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 21 2008, 06:24 PM~10225464
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GOOD LOOKING OUT SCOOBY.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 21 2008, 11:19 AM~10222408
> *I've never been to that show and mostly never will attend/enter. Karma, it'll getcha in th end.
> ~M~
> *


U KNOWZ IT!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 3 2008, 09:46 PM~10082577
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE RESPONDING ON HERE WON AT THE SHOW, MAYBE NOT $1,000  BUT A TROPHY. BUT THATS NOT WHAT ITS ABOUT. THE PROMOTER AND HIS HELP DID ALOT OF PEOPLE DIRTY BY CHARGING PEOPLE TWICE AND TRYING TO CASH CHECKS THAT THEY WERENT SUPPOSE TO.
> DONT GET ME WRONG THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT TO SUPPORT A PROMOTER WHO DONT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE SHOW AND TRYING TO FUCK THEM OVER. THATS SOME STRAIGHT UP BULLSHIT.
> *


When did this show get good?  It was a shitty show with shitty judging back in 2002 when I went for the first time....and the LAST time..... Fuck making the trip down there for that piece of shit show. If I remember right there was even trophy drama for the *kids *when they called the bikes...that's ALL BAD!!! :thumbsdown: I took my car down there and everything....and got disrespected by some dudes in another CC when I was cleaning it up for the show :thumbsdown: shitty show and some shitty people back then too. :angry: FUCK THAT SHOW.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2008, 02:14 PM~10298794
> *When did this show get good?  It was a shitty show with shitty judging back in 2002 when I went for the first time....and the LAST time..... Fuck making the trip down there for that piece of shit show.  If I remember right there was even trophy drama for the kids when they called the bikes...that's ALL BAD!!! :thumbsdown:  I took my car down there and everything....and got disrespected by some dudes in another CC when I was cleaning it up for the show :thumbsdown: shitty show and some shitty people back then too. :angry: FUCK THAT SHOW.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THIS TOPIC IS GREAT!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2008, 06:08 PM~10301834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS TOPIC IS GREAT!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 PM~10301834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS TOPIC IS GREAT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wondering whats going to happen at a carshow with no cars :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey pete what's up bro r u going to danger zone


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLAYGIRL_@Feb 17 2008, 05:28 PM~9965169
> *August 3
> 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> Kern County Fairgrounds
> ...


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LattaDee_@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10312559
> *Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com.  Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com
> 
> 
> ...


WON'T BE BY RICK! :roflmao: :ugh: :around: :rofl: :scrutinize: :tongue: :no: :rofl: :barf:

(RICK :tears: Oh no my money scamming days are over!)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10313413
> *WON'T BE BY RICK! :roflmao:  :ugh:  :around:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :no:  :rofl:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

FUK IT IF NOBODY SHOWS UP THEN WE CAN TURN IT INTO A FLEAMART :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 5 2008, 06:57 PM~10343607
> *FUK IT IF NOBODY SHOWS UP THEN WE CAN TURN IT INTO A FLEAMART  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 5 2008, 05:57 PM~10343607
> *FUK IT IF NOBODY SHOWS UP THEN WE CAN TURN IT INTO A FLEAMART  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 5 2008, 05:57 PM~10343607
> *FUK IT IF NOBODY SHOWS UP THEN WE CAN TURN IT INTO A FLEAMART  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds like a better deal :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LRN 2008 (Apr 17, 2008)

Open Letter from the Lowrider Nationals
April 17, 2008

We have read the comments about the Lowrider Nationals and we humbly apologize if we have offended or inconvenienced anyone in anyway it was definitely not our intention. 

We have not responded until now in hopes that all concerns have been voiced. While we wanted to make your experience at the Lowrider Nationals as much fun and as easy as possible, there were areas were it did not go as we had hoped. Those who know us know we are working to produce an event that the community can be proud of. We are passionate and committed, not only to the Lowrider Nationals, but to the sport of Lowriding.

Our mission statement was written with utmost respect for the sport and the car clubs that have devoted their lives to Lowriding, whether in a Lo Lo, DUB, Euro or Import or just plain love for the sport. It is posted on our web site under “About Us.”

Here is quote from our Mission Statement that best describes our goals for the Nationals:

…“The event spotlights the urban car culture and lifestyle that encompasses Lowriders, Euros, Imports and Dubs. It provides a platform for car clubs and sports enthusiasts to showcase their artistry and creativity. The event’s producers uphold the car clubs’ principles of leadership, sportsmanship and the spirit of team-building.”

“Our goal is to be the premier Urban car show in the country.” …

For those who do not know us, we want to share what we have done to make the Lowrider Nationals the best it can be for the last three years. 

From the beginning, we met with car clubs not only in Bakersfield but also at every car show we attended promoting the Lowrider Nationals. We asked the members and individuals what we could do to make the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country. We took these suggestions and began to implement them into the Lowrider Nationals.

One of the first issues was the judging: car club members suggested we use judges from different areas and not just from Bakersfield. This has been implemented.

Second, were the categories: More categories were requested in the Lowrider category, in the Hop categories, more in the DUBS, Euros and Imports. This was implemented. In 2007, we continued to add more categories at the request of car clubs and we added most notably a DUB Nationals Champion category that we now have. 

Third, load in on the dirt: Car owners said it was difficult to drive their cars through the dirt when they loaded in and then get them clean enough for the show. So, we came up with a way to enter the car show without going through the dirt. It did not go as smooth as everyone wanted, but when you try new things, sometimes the bugs need to be worked out.

Fourth, pre-registration: Many car clubs want to be indoors and feel if they pre register they that should automatically get them indoors. We took their suggestions and tried a different way. Unfortunately, not everyone was happy with the new process so we went back to the first-come-first-served method.

Fifth talent line up: Many club members requested old school music along with the hip-hop. So in 2007 we added several old school acts to the line up to include everyone in the car show.

Sixth, paying two times: If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it. But apologizing isn't enough. Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out. 

Seventh, we are not scammers, or crooked. We respect the people that are devoted to and support the Lowrider Nationals.

Eight, if any of our staff was disrespectful or rude in any way, we will do everything we can to ensure it does not happen again.

To set the record straight WE CARE ABOUT ALL THE CAR CLUBS, AND INDIVIDUAL CAR BUILDERS. We know that it takes the cars, the hoppers, the performers, and the people to make the show a great one! We want to provide the best event for car builders to show off all the hard work and money they put into the love of the cars.

We are committed to making the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country not only for the local car clubs in Bakersfield, but for all the visiting car clubs from anywhere in the country that love the sport of driving a LO LO even if it’s a DUB, EURO or IMPORT.

We want to make the Lowrider Nationals a great experience for all the people who come to enjoy all of the hot cars.

We are continuing to work on making the show better, smoother, more prize money, and more categories. Working together, we can make this sport grow to the level of other car shows like the Hot Rod, Classic Cars, and Monster Trucks. The sport of Lowriding has just as much to offer the world with the artistry, custom design, and overall talent that exists in the Lowrider community. 

We appreciate your input please send your comments or suggestions to [email protected]. We want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly!

Last, we would like to invite you back. There are less and less car shows every year. We all want to elevate the sport and make it continue to grow and we want to be your car show of choice. Thank you to all of the car clubs, individual car builders, hoppers, and the people who love and support the sport of Lowriding. 

AND THANK YOU TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS OVER THE YEARS. WITHOUT YOU, THERE WOULDN’T BE A LOWRIDER NATIONALS!!!

See you at the LOWRIDER NATIONALS, AUGUST 3, 2008! Visit website to see video highlights of the exciting Xth anniversary Lowrider Nationals and updated pics.

Sincerely,
LRN Co-Producers


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

it's gonna be some car show without car's :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

to little to late :dunno:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 17 2008, 08:30 PM~10442592
> *to little to late  :dunno:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

:machinegun: :burn: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10442864
> *x2 :angry:
> *


2 x2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY 2 LATE 4 APOLOGOIES! THE PEOPLE AREN'T DUMB TO ATTEND AFTER THE WAY THEY BEEN MISTREATED TOO MANY TIMES OVER! IT'S IRONIC WHEN IT'S CLOSE TO ($HOW TIME) THE SINCERITY IS JESTURED FORWARD TO THE PEOPLE WHEN THE COMPLAINTS HAVE BEEN GOING ON SINCE LATE 2007 OF THE LAST LRN 2007 SHOW. BUT CLOSE TO ($SHOW TIME) 2008 IS ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME TO MAKE THE ATTEMPT TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WITH PEOPLE WHO PARTICIPATED ENDING WITH MAJOR PROBLEMS. OH X3!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ill be there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10450392
> *ill be there!
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

IF WE DO TURN IT IN TO A FLEA MART WHO GONNA HELP ME PUT UP MY TARP FOR SHADE LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHUROS $1.25 LMAO. BUT FUK IT THE BBQ SOUND EVEN BETTER @ DA PARK I GOT 3 30 PAKS OF BUDWEISER ON THAT CHIT.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 I'LL TAKE 3 CHUROS PLEASE! :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10471012
> *IF WE DO TURN IT IN TO A FLEA MART WHO GONNA HELP ME PUT UP MY TARP FOR SHADE LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  CHUROS $1.25 LMAO. BUT FUK IT THE BBQ SOUND EVEN BETTER @ DA PARK I GOT 3 30 PAKS OF BUDWEISER ON THAT CHIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 WANTS TO KNOW THE PRIZEFOR THE DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL HOP;;;FOR 1ST PLACE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

I've read this thread and it seems like the promotors had all year to get "Input" from the sponsors and participants but they did not care.
They had all the contact info of the people but did not call them to get their reaction, they did not care.
The show is now coming around the corner and need to know if the money will be coming in, Now they CARE.

WTF is with that?
Just my 2 cents. 

BTW: can someone PM me the nude pic? :biggrin: I care




> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10449646
> *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY 2 LATE 4 APOLOGOIES! THE PEOPLE AREN'T DUMB TO ATTEND AFTER THE WAY THEY BEEN TREATED TOO MANY TIMES OVER! IT'S IRONIC WHEN IT'S CLOSE TO ($HOW TIME) THE SINCERITY IS JESTURED FORWARD TO THE PEOPLE WHEN THE COMPLAINTS HAVE BEEN GOING ON SINCE LATE 2007 OF THE LAST LRN 2007 SHOW. BUT CLOSE TO ($SHOW TIME) 2008 IS ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME TO MAKE THE ATTEMPT TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WITH PEOPLE WHO PARTICIPATED ENDING WITH MAJOR PROBLEMS. OH X3!
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 AM~10475545
> *I've read this thread and it seems like the promotors had all year to get "Input" from the sponsors and participants but they did not care.
> They had all the contact info of the people but did not call them to get their reaction, they did not care.
> The show is now coming around the corner and need to know if the money will be coming in, Now they CARE.
> ...


 :scrutinize: :werd: YOU KNOW! :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRN 2008_@Apr 17 2008, 08:04 PM~10442307
> *Open Letter from the Lowrider Nationals
> April 17, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ill be suprised if they even get 100 cars this year, being the same day as porland lowrider and dub los angeles, shit id rather go to a show where u dont get treated like shit, and get double charged, aint that some shady shit, i thought lowrider was bad. definetely not as bad as these guys.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 21 2008, 10:24 PM~10472278
> *:0  I'LL TAKE 3 CHUROS PLEASE! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *



THATS GONNA BE 3.75 DAM PRE ORDERS LMAO . PRIZE FOR DOUBLE PUMP IS A FREE HOT DOG SINGLE PUMP GETS HALF A HOT DOG THE WAY THIS SHOW TURNING OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:. FUCK IT YOULL C ME AND MY 65 @ DA PARK WITH SUM HOMIES WITH THE 30 PACKS I PROMISED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10471012
> *IF WE DO TURN IT IN TO A FLEA MART WHO GONNA HELP ME PUT UP MY TARP FOR SHADE LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  CHUROS $1.25 LMAO. BUT FUK IT THE BBQ SOUND EVEN BETTER @ DA PARK I GOT 3 30 PAKS OF BUDWEISER ON THAT CHIT.
> *


I'LL TAKE THREE CHUROS AND A SIX PACK OF BUDWEISER TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 22 2008, 05:07 PM~10478380
> *THATS GONNA BE 3.75 DAM PRE ORDERS LMAO  .  PRIZE FOR DOUBLE PUMP IS A FREE HOT DOG SINGLE PUMP GETS HALF A HOT DOG THE WAY THIS SHOW TURNING OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:.  FUCK IT YOULL C ME AND MY 65 @ DA PARK WITH SUM HOMIES WITH THE 30 PACKS I PROMISED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 12:35 PM~10476702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 22 2008, 05:07 PM~10478380
> *THATS GONNA BE 3.75 DAM PRE ORDERS LMAO  .  PRIZE FOR DOUBLE PUMP IS A FREE HOT DOG SINGLE PUMP GETS HALF A HOT DOG THE WAY THIS SHOW TURNING OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:.  FUCK IT YOULL C ME AND MY 65 @ DA PARK WITH SUM HOMIES WITH THE 30 PACKS I PROMISED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Do those Hot dogs come with Ketchup or Mustard ? or both?


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Apr 23 2008, 06:57 AM~10483491
> *Do those Hot dogs come with Ketchup or Mustard ? or both?
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## LRN 2008 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 22 2008, 08:02 AM~10474087
> *DIP'N CAR CLUB 714                    WANTS TO KNOW THE PRIZEFOR THE DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL HOP;;;FOR 1ST PLACE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


$1,000.00 and a diamond ring for 1st place see you there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2008, 09:58 PM~10481784
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LRN 2008_@Apr 24 2008, 11:15 AM~10493481
> *$1,000.00 and a diamond ring for 1st place see you there!
> *


1000 put on a foodstamp card :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 24 2008, 11:21 AM~10493531
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 24 2008, 02:30 PM~10494892
> *1000 put on a foodstamp card :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

last year i took the double pump radical for trucks;;$1000.00 plus trophy and a ring i wanted to make sure it is still the same;;;;;;;thanks


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 24 2008, 06:29 PM~10496046
> *last year i took the double pump radical for trucks;;$1000.00 plus trophy and a ring i wanted to make sure it is still the same;;;;;;;thanks
> *


SHOULD PROBABLY BE GOOD TURN OUT AT THE HOP BECAUSE OF THE MONEY AWARD PACKAGE. BUT BETTER FOR YOU BRO. YOU CAN ENTER THE HOPPER IN THE SHOW CAR FIELD AND CLAIM YOUR BEST OF SHOW TROPHY AWARDS AND PRIZES SINCE MOST OF THE SHOW CARS WON'T BE THERE. THEN TURN AROUND HEAD BACK TO THE CRIB AND CALL IT A DAY! :biggrin:  :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:

OH WATCH OUT FOR THOSE DONKS! THERE TOUGH COMPETITION OUT THERE! :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 24 2008, 03:30 PM~10494892
> *1000 put on a foodstamp card :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

oh shit


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10496797
> *SHOULD PROBABLY BE GOOD TURN OUT AT THE HOP SINCE BECAUSE OF THE MONEY AWARD PACKAGE. BUT BETTER FOR YOU BRO. YOU CAN ENTER THE HOPPER IN THE SHOW CAR FIELD AND CLAIM YOUR BEST OF SHOW TROPHY AWARDS AND PRIZES SINCE MOST OF THE SHOW CARS WON'T BE THERE. THEN TURN AROUND HEAD BACK TO THE CRIB AND CALL IT A DAY!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:    :nicoderm:  uffin:
> 
> OH WATCH OUT FOR THOSE DONKS! THERE TOUGH COMPETITION OUT THERE! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm not gonna go. Last year they charged me twice to put my car in.... they claimed they lost my pre-reg so I paid cash and the next day I went to cancel my check and they had already cashed it and It never got settled becasue they never answered pm's or phone calls....... I heard this happened to more than just me....


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Humm.. It sounds like too much drama, I wont even display my ride so I won't be attending this year.. Maybe next year...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10527481
> *I'm not gonna go. Last year they charged me twice to put my car in.... they claimed they lost my pre-reg so I paid cash and the next day I went to cancel my check and they had already cashed it and It never got settled becasue they never answered pm's or phone calls....... I heard this happened to more than just me....
> *


 :scrutinize: :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

FUK THIS SHOW !


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Apr 29 2008, 08:02 AM~10529932
> *FUK THIS SHOW !
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10527481
> *I'm not gonna go. Last year they charged me twice to put my car in.... they claimed they lost my pre-reg so I paid cash and the next day I went to cancel my check and they had already cashed it and It never got settled becasue they never answered pm's or phone calls....... I heard this happened to more than just me....
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Apr 29 2008, 07:02 AM~10529932
> *FUK THIS SHOW !
> *




x36456854+74365464
646546314364634654676
54646746548976515416544444444463546546527982798


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:39 PM~10532525
> *x36456854+74365464
> 646546314364634654676
> 54646746548976515416544444444463546546527982798
> ...


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to the the LRN


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10533265
> *I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to  the the LRN
> *


don't do it perro go to the park with the rest of us :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 03:17 PM~10533265
> *I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to  the the LRN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10534715
> * don't do it perro go to the park with the rest of us :uh:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10533265
> *I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to  the the LRN
> *


come on scooby now i know u joking, i just registered a week ago, and jaime was saying u guys have 97 cars registered,(which is probably a record in itself) stop getting the lrn staff hopes up, u know u aint going. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10533265
> *I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to  the the LRN
> *


no no say it aint so


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 29 2008, 05:46 PM~10534715
> * don't do it perro go to the park with the rest of us :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

fuck no I'm not going to this show I just wanted the ass hole to know who all knows me LOL ha ha !


----------



## THE_HOPPINATOR (Apr 30, 2008)

NO NO THE DUB SHOW IS ON AUG 3.. TOO..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10536643
> *fuck no I'm not going to this show I just wanted the ass hole to know who all knows me LOL ha ha !
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10533265
> *I just got word that the Dub show is sold out for REJ so we might be going to  the the LRN
> *



MAN I THOUGHT U WAS SERIOUS ....I WAS LIKE WTF ..... HAS THS FOOL LOST HIS DAMN MIND ...LOL... BUT THEN I SEEN U WAS JUST MESSING WITH THEM .....


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@May 1 2008, 06:09 AM~10549733
> *MAN I THOUGHT U WAS SERIOUS ....I WAS LIKE WTF ..... HAS THS FOOL LOST HIS DAMN MIND ...LOL... BUT THEN I SEEN U WAS JUST MESSING WITH THEM .....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[RICK> hno: NO MORE MONEY! OH NO!]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10557059
> *[RICK> hno: NO MORE MONEY! OH NO!]
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 11:00 AM~10560809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 2 2008, 01:44 PM~10561504
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll be at Beach park representing..........


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10604018
> *I'll be at Beach park representing..........
> *


DO YOUR THANG BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 7 2008, 07:57 PM~10604018
> *I'll be at Beach park representing..........
> *


x2


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 7 2008, 07:57 PM~10604018
> *I'll be at Beach park representing..........
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK GERADO :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 8 2008, 06:49 PM~10611554
> *I GOT YOUR BACK GERADO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST FEEL THA LUV N THA AIR! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 14 2008, 06:18 PM~10656474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER THE HOP! BEST OF SHOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u in bakerfield


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2008, 02:04 PM~10763469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID AFTER THE HOP BEST IN SHOW! NOW ADD BEST PAINT; BEST INTERIOR; BEST CHROME; HECK LEAVE THE HOPPER ON THE TOW TRUCK AND YOU'LL GET BEST DISPLAY! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :rofl: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

SO WEREZ THIS PARK @ I ONLY BEEN TO HARP PARK AND R U PPL TAKING HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT SUNDAY???? IM STILL BRINGING DA 30 PACKS I PROMISED LOLZ


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 12:30 AM~10768957
> *LIKE I SAID AFTER THE HOP BEST IN SHOW! NOW ADD BEST PAINT; BEST INTERIOR; BEST CHROME; HECK LEAVE THE HOPPER ON THE TOW TRUCK AND YOU'LL GET BEST DISPLAY! :uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10763469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

This is part of the Gold Rush Tour :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2008, 09:41 PM~10801412
> *This is part of the Gold Rush Tour :yes:  :yes:  hno:
> *


IT WILL BE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10801412
> *This is part of the Gold Rush Tour :yes:  :yes:  hno:
> *






:0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10801412
> *This is part of the Gold Rush Tour :yes:  :yes:  hno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 8 2008, 05:49 PM~10611554
> *I GOT YOUR BACK GERADO :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out dogg ill be out there with all the Latin world homies becarful the nationals will rob you blind


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 11 2008, 01:16 PM~10847329
> *good lookin out dogg ill be out there with all the Latin world homies becarful the nationals  will  rob you blind
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2008, 01:26 PM~10847787
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


by saying out there i mean beach park


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 11 2008, 03:10 PM~10848091
> *by saying out there i mean beach park
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2008, 01:58 PM~10763428
> *see u in bakerfield
> 
> 
> ...


BLAAA BLAAA LIKE N PHINX LIKE N SAN BERDO LIKE VISA LIKE ORANGE COVE DIPP N YOU CHIPP N :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND TRIPP N BRING IT ON DOG


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

UH O :uh: :0 2 HOPPERS GOING FOR BEST OF (SHOW)! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

got that right see u all there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 13 2008, 10:09 AM~10862320
> *got that right see u all there
> *


TAKE PICS FOR US. MOST OF THE SHOW GUY'S WON'T BE THERE! :biggrin: BUT WE WANT TO SEE WHICH HOPPER TAKE BEST SHOW RADICAL, BEST INTERIOR, BEST PAINT, BEST MURAL, BEST INTERIOR, AND BEST DISPLAY! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: hno: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866850
> *TAKE PICS FOR US. MOST OF THE SHOW GUY'S WON'T BE THERE! :biggrin: BUT WE WANT TO SEE WHICH HOPPER TAKE BEST SHOW RADICAL, BEST INTERIOR, BEST PAINT, BEST MURAL, BEST INTERIOR, AND BEST DISPLAY! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866850
> *TAKE PICS FOR US. MOST OF THE SHOW GUY'S WON'T BE THERE! :biggrin: BUT WE WANT TO SEE WHICH HOPPER TAKE BEST SHOW RADICAL, BEST INTERIOR, BEST PAINT, BEST MURAL, BEST INTERIOR, AND BEST DISPLAY! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866850
> *TAKE PICS FOR US. MOST OF THE SHOW GUY'S WON'T BE THERE! :biggrin: BUT WE WANT TO SEE WHICH HOPPER TAKE BEST SHOW RADICAL, BEST INTERIOR, BEST PAINT, BEST MURAL, BEST INTERIOR, AND BEST DISPLAY! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10869811
> *Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?
> *


FOR FUTURE SCAMMING MY MAN!!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: BUT SERIOUSLY I NEVER HEARD OF AN ENTRY FORM THAT ASKED FOR YOUR SOCIAL. IF SO I WOULDN'T FILL THAT PART OUT ANY WAY FOR PROTECTION UNLESS IT'S AT A FINANCIAL INSTATUTION, DMV, COURT, ETC..BUT BACK TO MY FIRST RESPONSE. SCAMMING MY MAN! SCAMMING! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Did anybody see the other posts for the Nationals. Free gas contest for those that preregister for the show. Sounds goods but I guess anything to get people to register. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10870093
> *Did anybody see the other posts for the Nationals. Free gas contest for those that preregister for the show. Sounds goods but I guess anything to get people to register. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yessad: :scrutinize: :nosad:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

FREE GAS! FREE GAS!! FREE GAS!!!

FREE GAS - I KNOW UR FEELN DAT!!! Lowrider Nationals PRE-REG DEADLINE July 1 – WIN GAS CONTEST 
All pre-registered will automatically be entered for a chance to win GAS! 


The Nationals is crankin it up 4 lucky winners to roll easy with some FREE gas. All pre-registered vehicles, by the July 1, 2008, deadline, will automatically be entered to win gas. Four lucky winners will each win $250 in GAS. So pre-register today! Winners will be posted on the Lowrider Nationals website, LowriderNationals.com on July 10, 2008. 

This year’s show is ramping up some great promotions:
• Dr. Pepper will be giving away car stereos (worth $600.00) 
• CFL TV will be at the show 
• D’Angelos Paint and Body will be giving way a full kit of paint
• Car Tunes will give away The LRN “National Champion” car stereo system.

The best prizes are back:
• Diamond championship rings
• $1,000 and $500 cash prizes for National Champs, Sweepstakes and Hoppers.
• $250 and $100 for Second Place
• Over 250 trophies and plaques

More to come! Check out the website for news in the coming weeks. Da concert line up will be off the da hook!!! You know how we do it!!!
The Nationals-www.LowriderNationals.com



It sounds good but you need to read the fine print ( it says that half the pre rej will be lost ) you will have to pay twice to get into the show also you have to pay extra to park indoors also if you need power you need to pay more so all n all you are loosing lets see $250 -50 -10-10=180 the only good thing is that the chances of getting it is going to be good cuse every body will be at the park ( when do you have to brive someone to go to a show ?????????????????????????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 14 2008, 07:33 PM~10870868
> *FREE GAS! FREE GAS!! FREE GAS!!!
> 
> FREE GAS - I KNOW UR FEELN DAT!!! Lowrider Nationals PRE-REG DEADLINE July 1 – WIN GAS CONTEST
> ...


YEAH LOWRIDER NATIONALS/RICK ! WE KNOW HOW YOU DO IT! THAT'S WHY THE SHOW CAR COMPETITORS WILL BE AT THE PARK INSTEAD OF YOUR [ :barf: LRN] SHOW! :thumbsdown: :werd: :yessad: :buttkick: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 14 2008, 06:33 PM~10870868
> *FREE GAS! FREE GAS!! FREE GAS!!!
> 
> FREE GAS - I KNOW UR FEELN DAT!!! Lowrider Nationals PRE-REG DEADLINE July 1 – WIN GAS CONTEST
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 14 2008, 08:30 PM~10871360
> *YEAH LOWRIDER NATIONALS/RICK ! WE KNOW HOW YOU DO IT! THAT'S WHY THE SHOW CAR COMPETITORS WILL BE AT THE PARK INSTEAD OF YOUR [ :barf: LRN] SHOW! :thumbsdown:  :werd:  :yessad:  :buttkick:    :nono:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

join us :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414250


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10869811
> *Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?
> *


so once the promoter goes broke, he can start, buying stuff on other peoples ssn, lol, you know, tvs, cars, trophies for next years show. lol and the free gas gimmic, im sure it will be 4 of lrn staff that will win, u want to make it right with the people who got screwed last year give everyone free gas, because its the only way u gonna get any one there this year. dam u screw hella people and only 4 people get free gas, seems like your numbers are way off, try paying back the people who got charged twice to get in the show. get even first, before u try to give away anything, give away a free hooker that might work a little better.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

WHERE IS THE PArk everybody going to


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I hear that the hoppers have new classes best of show-hopper, best dubhopper, car with the most hopps


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I hear that the hoppers have new classes best of show-hopper, best dubhopper, car with the most hopps


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 PM~10876533
> *I hear that the hoppers have new classes best of show-hopper, best dubhopper, car with the most hopps
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: U KNOWZ IT! :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 15 2008, 07:09 PM~10875791
> *I hear that the hoppers have new classes best of show-hopper, best dubhopper, car with the most hopps
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2008, 03:20 PM~10874761
> *so once the promoter goes broke, he can start, buying stuff on other peoples ssn, lol, you know, tvs, cars, trophies for next years show. lol and the free gas gimmic, im sure it will be 4 of lrn staff that will win, u want to make it right with the people who got screwed last year give everyone free gas, because its the only way u gonna get any one there this year. dam u screw hella people and only 4 people get free gas, seems like your numbers are way off, try paying back the people who got charged twice to get in the show. get even first, before u try to give away anything, give away a free hooker that might work a little better.
> *


 :thumbsdown: x2


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

SO YOU GUYS ARESAYING THAT WE SHOULD STAY IN VENTURA WEARE FROM THE 805 AND WE TAKE AT LEAST TWO HOPPERS FOR THAT PAST 3 YEARS SHOULD WE JUST STAY AT HOME THAT DAY ??????  WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING BUT BUT IT SEAMS LIKE NO ONE IS GOING..


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

WERES THE PARK U ALL R GOING TO CUZ FOR SURE IM THERE AND A FEW RIDES FROM CEN CAL AND DNT FORGET DA 2 30PACKS I PROMISED LOL SUM 1 PM ME WERE DA PARK IS @. SHIT FUCK THIS SHOW I KNOW THE PARK IS GONNA BE CRAKIN. COUNT ME THERE @ DA PARK.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BETTER YET SOMEONE POST THE ADDRESS OF THE PARK LOCATION SO EVERYONE WHO WANT'S TO ATTEND IN SUPPORT OF BOYCOTTING THE LRN SHOW CAN MAKE TO THE PARK WHERE THE {REAL} CAR SHOW IS AT! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

gas is too high to go all the way up there just cruise the park, even tho it was crackin after nationals a few years back. ill be at the dub show aug 3rd. :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

did someone say dub show ? I thought it was call the NOK show!


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

FUK THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS....... IM A BE AT THE DUB/NOK SHOW


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10869811
> *Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?
> *


don't EVER !!!! give out you'r social security # EVER !!!!!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10869811
> *Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?
> *


LRM ASK FOR THE # ASWELL, IT IS FOR THEM TO BE ABLE TO REPORT THE MONEY THEY GIVE OUT TO THE WINNERS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TEAM ALLSTARS WIL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A FEW HOPPERS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jun 17 2008, 09:05 AM~10887684
> *LRM ASK FOR THE # ASWELL, IT IS FOR THEM TO BE ABLE TO REPORT THE MONEY THEY GIVE OUT TO THE WINNERS
> *


they don't ask it on the pre-reg form , they only ask for it if you win $$$ on site


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2008, 09:01 AM~10887665
> *don't EVER !!!! give out you'r social security # EVER !!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10869811
> *Does any body know why they need your social security # on the pre-reg form?
> *


No worries SS# for cash winners on-site.
Call us at 323-352-8293 for any more info.
Lowrider Nationals


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:49 PM~10885958
> *SO YOU GUYS ARESAYING THAT WE SHOULD STAY IN VENTURA WEARE FROM THE 805 AND WE TAKE AT LEAST TWO HOPPERS FOR THAT PAST 3 YEARS SHOULD WE JUST STAY AT HOME THAT DAY ??????  WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING BUT BUT IT SEAMS LIKE NO ONE IS GOING..
> *



This year's show is on and will be hoppin. Don't miss out! The battle for braggin rights, championship rings and cash prizes are drawing the hoppers and car clubs!
Lowrider Nationals


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10527481
> *I'm not gonna go. Last year they charged me twice to put my car in.... they claimed they lost my pre-reg so I paid cash and the next day I went to cancel my check and they had already cashed it and It never got settled becasue they never answered pm's or phone calls....... I heard this happened to more than just me....
> *




Mr. Monte Carlo
From all the posts in this string, you can see this error happened to maybe 2-3 owners. We have offered to make it right and HAVE NOT received ANY phone calls, letters or emails from anyone to straighten this out. Our offer stands! If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it. But apologizing isn't enough. Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out. Or call us at 323-352-8384. 
Thanks
Lowrider Nationals


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalioh_@Jun 17 2008, 06:24 PM~10891733
> *Mr. Monte Carlo
> From all the posts in this string, you can see this error happened to maybe 2-3 owners.  We have offered to make it right and HAVE NOT received ANY phone calls, letters or emails from anyone to straighten this out.  Our offer stands!  If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it.  But apologizing isn't enough.  Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out.  Or call us at 323-352-8384.
> Thanks
> ...


wow 2or 3 people u tripping, ive talked to over 10 personall friends who had the same problems, and thats people i talk to on a regular bases, who knows how many other people it happened to, and they all tried calling and pm ing but the get no responses. at all.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 17 2008, 05:20 AM~10886735
> *did someone say dub show ? I thought it was call the NOK show!
> *


shit ill be at the nok show too. fuck lrn, never again. even if there wasnt a nok/dub show i would be staying at home. see all yall at nok/dub


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalioh_@Jun 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10891611
> *This year's show is on and will be hoppin.  Don't miss out!  The battle for braggin rights, championship rings and cash prizes are drawing the hoppers and car clubs!
> Lowrider Nationals
> *


LAST YEAR WE TOOK A AIR HOPPER AND THEY TOLD US SINCE WE WERE THE ONLY ONES TO TAKE A AIR HOPPER THEY WERE GONNA GIVE US SOME MONEY FOR BEING THE FIRST ONES TO BRING ONE BUT IT NEVER HAPPEND BUT WE AINT TRIPPIN??? JUST NOW WE KNOW WHY EVERYONE IS COMPLAINING...LOL
BUT HEY AT LEAST U GUYS GAVE US A GOOD SCORE...OF 30 INCHES


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD THO WE WILL STILL BE THERE THE CLUB WANTS TO GO SO ITS A GO...ESPECIALLY NOW SINCE WE JUST STARTED A CHAPTER IN BAKERSFIELD..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalioh_@Jun 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10891733
> *Mr. Monte Carlo
> From all the posts in this string, you can see this error happened to maybe 2-3 owners.  We have offered to make it right and HAVE NOT received ANY phone calls, letters or emails from anyone to straighten this out.  Our offer stands!  If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it.  But apologizing isn't enough.  Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out.  Or call us at 323-352-8384.
> Thanks
> ...


DAM! :uh: ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE! MAN RICK! LALIOH, PLAYGIRL, OR WHATEVER OTHER FAKE NAME YOU WANT TO KEEP CHANGING AND USING. YOU NEED FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE [MAN UP!] AND ADMIT YOU WERE FLAT OUT WRONG THE WAY YOU AS THE HEAD PROMOTER TREATED PEOPLE, PARTICIPANTS AND ATTENDIES WITH UNPROFFESSIONALISM OF YOUR BUSINESS CONDUCT IN RESPONSE OF PAST COMPLAINTS AND UNRESOLVEMENTS. NOT ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME FOR YOUR PROFIT EARNINGS OF YOUR UPCOMOING SHOW! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT [RICK] BEING YOUR REAL SELF INSTEAD OF THESE FAKE NAMES TO COVER YOUR REAL IDENTITY THEN JUST FORGET IT. THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH CAT'S LIKE YOU [PROMOTERS]: GOLDRUSH, FIRED UP RECORDS, ETC.! THAT'S WHY THERE IS NOW EVEN MORE THAN EVER MORE CAR CLUB SELF SUPPORTING EVENTS LIKE THE PICNIC THE GUY'S ARE GOING TO HAVE WHICH YOU KNOW AS WELL AS THEY DO WILL OUT NUMBER YOUR ATTENDANCE. THAT MEANS IN YOUR LANGUAGE (MONEY) WILL BE IN THE PARK. AND THAT = EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR LRN SHOW + BEING STIFFED WITH THE BILLS LIKE YOU STIFFED :angry: THE GUY'S THAT'S BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW. BUT HEY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR NAME OF YOUR SHOW LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR IDENTITY TO: [NRN] [NO RIDER NATIONALS]! :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd: :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey rick just remember what I told at the show last year LOL LOL LOL I'll let you run your own show !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2008, 02:09 AM~10895239
> *DAM! :uh: ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE! MAN RICK! LALIOH, PLAYGIRL, OR WHATEVER OTHER FAKE NAME YOU WANT TO KEEP CHANGING AND USING. YOU NEED FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE [MAN UP!] AND ADMIT YOU WERE FLAT OUT WRONG THE WAY YOU AS THE HEAD PROMOTER TREATED PEOPLE, PARTICIPANTS AND ATTENDIES WITH UNPROFFESSIONALISM OF YOUR BUSINESS CONDUCT IN RESPONSE OF PAST COMPLAINTS AND UNRESOLVEMENTS. NOT ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME FOR YOUR PROFIT EARNINGS OF YOUR UPCOMOING SHOW! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT [RICK] BEING YOUR REAL SELF INSTEAD OF THESE FAKE NAMES TO COVER YOUR REAL IDENTITY THEN JUST FORGET IT. THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH CAT'S LIKE YOU [PROMOTERS]: GOLDRUSH, FIRED UP RECORDS, ETC.! THAT'S WHY THERE IS NOW EVEN MORE THAN EVER MORE CAR CLUB SELF SUPPORTING EVENTS LIKE THE PICNIC THE GUY'S ARE GOING TO HAVE WHICH YOU KNOW AS WELL AS THEY DO WILL OUT NUMBER YOUR ATTENDANCE. THAT MEANS IN YOUR LANGUAGE (MONEY) WILL BE IN THE PARK. AND THAT = EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR LRN SHOW + BEING STIFFED WITH THE BILLS LIKE YOU STIFFED  :angry: THE GUY'S THAT'S BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW. BUT HEY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR NAME OF YOUR SHOW LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR IDENTITY TO: [NRN] [NO RIDER NATIONALS]! :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 17 2008, 12:45 AM~10886395
> *BETTER YET SOMEONE POST THE ADDRESS OF THE PARK LOCATION SO EVERYONE WHO WANT'S TO ATTEND IN SUPPORT OF BOYCOTTING THE LRN SHOW CAN MAKE TO THE PARK WHERE THE {REAL} CAR SHOW IS AT! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




X2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2008, 02:09 AM~10895239
> *DAM! :uh: ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE! MAN RICK! LALIOH, PLAYGIRL, OR WHATEVER OTHER FAKE NAME YOU WANT TO KEEP CHANGING AND USING. YOU NEED FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE [MAN UP!] AND ADMIT YOU WERE FLAT OUT WRONG THE WAY YOU AS THE HEAD PROMOTER TREATED PEOPLE, PARTICIPANTS AND ATTENDIES WITH UNPROFFESSIONALISM OF YOUR BUSINESS CONDUCT IN RESPONSE OF PAST COMPLAINTS AND UNRESOLVEMENTS. NOT ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME FOR YOUR PROFIT EARNINGS OF YOUR UPCOMOING SHOW! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT [RICK] BEING YOUR REAL SELF INSTEAD OF THESE FAKE NAMES TO COVER YOUR REAL IDENTITY THEN JUST FORGET IT. THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH CAT'S LIKE YOU [PROMOTERS]: GOLDRUSH, FIRED UP RECORDS, ETC.! THAT'S WHY THERE IS NOW EVEN MORE THAN EVER MORE CAR CLUB SELF SUPPORTING EVENTS LIKE THE PICNIC THE GUY'S ARE GOING TO HAVE WHICH YOU KNOW AS WELL AS THEY DO WILL OUT NUMBER YOUR ATTENDANCE. THAT MEANS IN YOUR LANGUAGE (MONEY) WILL BE IN THE PARK. AND THAT = EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR LRN SHOW + BEING STIFFED WITH THE BILLS LIKE YOU STIFFED  :angry: THE GUY'S THAT'S BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW. BUT HEY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR NAME OF YOUR SHOW LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR IDENTITY TO: [NRN] [NO RIDER NATIONALS]! :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


lets not forget all the people who had to pay for the 2nd person that had a wristband from the day before, and were told at the gate the wristbands werent valid after a certain time, aint that some shit, and it is promoters like this that fuck everything up, i also am a promoter as well as a competitor, and i would never do anyone wrong even for a dollar, even if someone was short changed a buck, i would give it back, or over charged a buck, why because u do one person wrong, they tell other people, u do alot of people wrong, and by the time it gets around, dam everyone knows. so im sure even the people who didnt get double charged or stiffed wont go support due to the track record of the promoter. i would love to see the pics after the show. wouldnt that be a great topic.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i got my money back i guess i was lucky but i know a lot of heads did not get there money back they had to pay at the door and then they found out that there check went threw.



DTAtomic


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2008, 10:56 PM~10902669
> *lets not forget all the people who had to pay for the 2nd person that had a wristband from the day before, and were told at the gate the wristbands werent valid after a certain time, aint that some shit, and it is promoters like this that fuck everything up, i also am a promoter as well as a competitor, and i would never do anyone wrong even for a dollar, even if someone was short changed a buck, i would give it back, or over charged a buck, why because u do one person wrong, they tell other people, u do alot of people wrong, and by the time it gets around, dam everyone knows. so im sure even the people  who didnt get double charged or stiffed wont go support due to the track record of the promoter. i would love to see the pics after the show. wouldnt that be a great topic.
> *


THAT'S A GOOD IDEA! :biggrin: 

CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF THE PICNIC [PACKED] WITH THE SHOW CARS THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE LRN(RICK'S) PROFIT EARNINGS. THIS WILL SHOW RICK THAT CAR SHOW PARTICIPANT'S MAKE THE SHOW NOT HIM AND THAT YOU GUY'S ARE IN CONTROL NOT RICK OF LRN! [POWER TO THE PEOPLE]! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 

OH AND SOME PICS OF RICK'S LRN SHOW SHOWING THE NUMEROUS AMOUNT OF EMPTY SPACES AT THE LRN [NRN.....NO RIDER NATIONAL] SHOW! :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 19 2008, 01:22 AM~10903769
> *THAT'S AGOOD IDEA! :biggrin:
> 
> CAN SOME POST PICS OF THE PICNIC [PACKED] WITH THE SHOW CARS THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE LRN(RICK'S) PROFIT EARNINGS. THIS WILL SHOW RICK THAT CAR SHOW PARTICIPANT'S MAKE THE SHOW NOT HIM AND THAT YOU GUY'S ARE IN CONTROL NOT RICK OF LRN! [POWER TO THE PEOPLE]! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> ...


x23456789


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2008, 11:51 AM~10905602
> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE PICS OF THE SEEN AFTER THE HOP BRO. AND LET US KNOW HOW EMPTY IT WAS ON THE SHOW SIDE! WE LIKE TO SEE THE TRUE TURN OUT HOW EMPTY THE SHOW FIELD LOOKED AND WE KNOW RICK OF LRN WILL DO WHAT HE DOES BEST AND THAT'S [LIE] AND SAY IT WAS PACKED WITH ADDED SELECTED PICS TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS PACKED. SO HOOK UP PICS HOW IT (REALLY) LOOKED  ! OH AND GOOD LUCK ON THE [BEST OF SHOW], [BEST DISPLAY], [BEST INTERIOR], [BEST CHROME], [BEST AUDIO], [BEST HYDRAULIC SET UP], [BEST PAINT], [BEST PINSTRIPING], [BEST MURAL], [BEST UNDER CARRIAGE], AND [BEST RADICAL]! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 19 2008, 11:10 AM~10905797
> *TAKE PICS OF THE SEEN AFTER THE HOP BRO. AND LET US KNOW HOW EMPTY IT WAS ON THEW SHOW SIDE! OH AND GOOD LUCK ON THE [BEST OF SHOW], [BEST DISPLAY], [BEST INTERIOR], [BEST CHROME], [BEST AUDIO], [BEST HYDRAULIC SET UP], [BEST PAINT], [BEST PINSTRIPING], [BEST MURAL], [BEST UNDER CARRIAGE], AND [BEST RADICAL]! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Leave anything out! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NO. I THINK THAT'S IT.............................................................FOR NOW.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 19 2008, 11:19 AM~10905879
> *NO. I THINK THAT'S IT.............................................................FOR NOW.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2008, 01:09 AM~10895239
> *DAM! :uh: ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE! MAN RICK! LALIOH, PLAYGIRL, OR WHATEVER OTHER FAKE NAME YOU WANT TO KEEP CHANGING AND USING. YOU NEED FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE [MAN UP!] AND ADMIT YOU WERE FLAT OUT WRONG THE WAY YOU AS THE HEAD PROMOTER TREATED PEOPLE, PARTICIPANTS AND ATTENDIES WITH UNPROFFESSIONALISM OF YOUR BUSINESS CONDUCT IN RESPONSE OF PAST COMPLAINTS AND UNRESOLVEMENTS. NOT ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME FOR YOUR PROFIT EARNINGS OF YOUR UPCOMOING SHOW! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT [RICK] BEING YOUR REAL SELF INSTEAD OF THESE FAKE NAMES TO COVER YOUR REAL IDENTITY THEN JUST FORGET IT. THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH CAT'S LIKE YOU [PROMOTERS]: GOLDRUSH, FIRED UP RECORDS, ETC.! THAT'S WHY THERE IS NOW EVEN MORE THAN EVER MORE CAR CLUB SELF SUPPORTING EVENTS LIKE THE PICNIC THE GUY'S ARE GOING TO HAVE WHICH YOU KNOW AS WELL AS THEY DO WILL OUT NUMBER YOUR ATTENDANCE. THAT MEANS IN YOUR LANGUAGE (MONEY) WILL BE IN THE PARK. AND THAT = EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR LRN SHOW + BEING STIFFED WITH THE BILLS LIKE YOU STIFFED  :angry: THE GUY'S THAT'S BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW. BUT HEY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR NAME OF YOUR SHOW LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR IDENTITY TO: [NRN] [NO RIDER NATIONALS]! :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


damn dogg i couldnt have said it better myself kinda funny that my wife and i try and get a hold of this cat and the number got changed also he could have just sent me a check to the address that we provide on the registration what kind of proof do i have to have that i paid twice once with check and once with cash im kool it dosent have to get resolved myself and my club members will no longer attend a show promoted by you


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2008, 01:09 AM~10895239
> *DAM! :uh: ONLY 2 OR 3 PEOPLE! MAN RICK! LALIOH, PLAYGIRL, OR WHATEVER OTHER FAKE NAME YOU WANT TO KEEP CHANGING AND USING. YOU NEED FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE [MAN UP!] AND ADMIT YOU WERE FLAT OUT WRONG THE WAY YOU AS THE HEAD PROMOTER TREATED PEOPLE, PARTICIPANTS AND ATTENDIES WITH UNPROFFESSIONALISM OF YOUR BUSINESS CONDUCT IN RESPONSE OF PAST COMPLAINTS AND UNRESOLVEMENTS. NOT ONLY WHEN IT'S TIME FOR YOUR PROFIT EARNINGS OF YOUR UPCOMOING SHOW! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT [RICK] BEING YOUR REAL SELF INSTEAD OF THESE FAKE NAMES TO COVER YOUR REAL IDENTITY THEN JUST FORGET IT. THE PEOPLE ARE FED UP WITH CAT'S LIKE YOU [PROMOTERS]: GOLDRUSH, FIRED UP RECORDS, ETC.! THAT'S WHY THERE IS NOW EVEN MORE THAN EVER MORE CAR CLUB SELF SUPPORTING EVENTS LIKE THE PICNIC THE GUY'S ARE GOING TO HAVE WHICH YOU KNOW AS WELL AS THEY DO WILL OUT NUMBER YOUR ATTENDANCE. THAT MEANS IN YOUR LANGUAGE (MONEY) WILL BE IN THE PARK. AND THAT = EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR LRN SHOW + BEING STIFFED WITH THE BILLS LIKE YOU STIFFED  :angry: THE GUY'S THAT'S BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW. BUT HEY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR NAME OF YOUR SHOW LIKE YOU CHANGE YOUR IDENTITY TO: [NRN] [NO RIDER NATIONALS]! :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


damn dogg i couldnt have said it better myself kinda funny that my wife and i try and get a hold of this cat and the number got changed also he could have just sent me a check to the address that we provide on the registration what kind of proof do i have to have that i paid twice once with check and once with cash im kool it dosent have to get resolved myself and my club members will no longer attend a show promoted by you


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

we will be at beach park were Latin world held the annual picnic comin from 99 south or north get off on rosedale hwy you can see it from the freeway


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 19 2008, 05:06 PM~10908068
> *we will be at beach park were Latin world held the annual picnic comin from 99 south or north get off on rosedale hwy you can see it from the freeway
> *


GREAT! MR. MONTE CARLO. POST SOME PICS AFTER THE PARK TURN OUT OF THE [PEOPLES CAR SHOW] AND LET US KNOW HOW IT WENT. :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

foshizzie even if no one shows up at the park with us just are car club alone you will be missing 30 cars good luck on that car show thing now adays with gas prices no one is gonna want to travel to a shady ass show I return to all shows that I thought were good because of the way everyone got treated equally thats all i ask out of a show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 20 2008, 09:43 AM~10912989
> *foshizzie        even if no one shows up at the park with us just are car club alone you will be missing 30 cars good luck on that car show thing      now adays with gas prices no one is gonna want to travel to a shady ass show I return to all shows that I thought were good because of the way everyone got treated equally thats all i ask out of a show
> *


  :thumbsup: x2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

your 30 and our 60 = mt slots LOL a day with out a show ride


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 20 2008, 10:33 AM~10913852
> *your 30 and our 60 = mt slots LOL a day with out a show ride
> *


you goin to the park too ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(LRN)=[TTB!] [TO THE BOTTOM!] :thumbsdown: :yes: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> (LRN)=[TTB!] [TO THE BOTTOM!] :thumbsdown: :yes: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WE WILL NOT B ATTENDING EITHER :thumbsdown:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

4 SHO BEACH PARK WELL BE THERE WITH DA 2 30 PACKS OF BUD LOL SHAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. FUK WE SOULD ALL PITCH IN FOR A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR DA KIDS AND SHIT BRO U KNO IT CAN TURN TO A FAMILY EVENT IM DOWN SHIT. HIT ME UP


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 20 2008, 04:08 PM~10915482
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10915645
> *4 SHO BEACH PARK WELL BE THERE WITH DA 2 30 PACKS OF BUD LOL SHAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  FUK WE SOULD ALL PITCH IN FOR A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR  DA KIDS AND SHIT  BRO U KNO IT CAN TURN TO A FAMILY EVENT IM DOWN SHIT. HIT ME UP
> *


not a bad idea ill look into it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BUMP THIS SINCE IT'S NATURALLY YOU GUY'S ARE UNITING STRONGER AND STRONGER EACH DAY :thumbsup: . WHOULDN'T IT BE OFF THE HOOK TO KILL 2 BIRDS WITH 1 STONE BY CONTACTING RICKS/LRN SPONSORS LIKE THE CABLE BROADCASTERS, VENDOS, AND MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS THAT HE PROMOTES HIS SHOW WITH AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S UP. AND INFORM THEM WHERE THE [REAL] CAR SHOW WILL BE? BY DOING THIS NOT ONLY WILL YOU GUY'S AS A UNITED FRONT AGAINST THE CORRUPTION OF A CROOKED PROMOTER BE EXPOSED BUT AT THE SAME TIME PUT A NATION WIDE TELEVISED EMBARRASSMENT TO HIS SHOW PROMOTION. :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: 

[There goes my money! >RICK> hno: :banghead: ]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn I guess I have a chance to win Best in show if no one is going. My pre reg is in I hope I don't get screwed it's a long drive from AZ.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10918211
> *Damn I guess I have a chance to win Best in show if no one is going. My pre reg is in I hope I don't get screwed it's a long drive from AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 20 2008, 06:30 PM~10917025
> *BUMP THIS SINCE IT'S NATURALLY YOU GUY'S ARE UNITING STRONGER AND STRONGER EACH DAY :thumbsup: . WHOULDN'T IT BE OFF THE HOOK TO KILL 2 BIRDS WITH 1 STONE BY CONTACTING RICKS/LRN SPONSORS LIKE THE CABLE BROADCASTERS, VENDOS, AND MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS THAT HE PROMOTES HIS SHOW WITH AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S UP. AND INFORM THEM WHERE THE [REAL] CAR SHOW WILL BE? BY DOING THIS NOT ONLY WILL YOU GUY'S AS A UNITED FRONT AGAINST THE CORRUPTION OF A CROOKED PROMOTER BE EXPOSED BUT AT THE SAME TIME PUT A NATION WIDE TELEVISED EMBARRASSMENT TO HIS SHOW PROMOTION. :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> [There goes my money! >RICK>  hno:  :banghead: ]
> *


funny you say that i happen to work for the local cable company i will also contact the news so they can cover both the park and the so called show and get both sides thanks good idea


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 20 2008, 07:30 PM~10917025
> *BUMP THIS SINCE IT'S NATURALLY YOU GUY'S ARE UNITING STRONGER AND STRONGER EACH DAY :thumbsup: . WHOULDN'T IT BE OFF THE HOOK TO KILL 2 BIRDS WITH 1 STONE BY CONTACTING RICKS/LRN SPONSORS LIKE THE CABLE BROADCASTERS, VENDOS, AND MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS THAT HE PROMOTES HIS SHOW WITH AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S UP. AND INFORM THEM WHERE THE [REAL] CAR SHOW WILL BE? BY DOING THIS NOT ONLY WILL YOU GUY'S AS A UNITED FRONT AGAINST THE CORRUPTION OF A CROOKED PROMOTER BE EXPOSED BUT AT THE SAME TIME PUT A NATION WIDE TELEVISED EMBARRASSMENT TO HIS SHOW PROMOTION. :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> [There goes my money! >RICK>  hno:  :banghead: ]
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10918211
> *Damn I guess I have a chance to win Best in show if no one is going. My pre reg is in I hope I don't get screwed it's a long drive from AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 21 2008, 09:06 AM~10919052
> *funny you say that        i happen to work for the local cable company i will also contact the news so they can cover both  the park and the so called show and get both sides  thanks good idea
> *


ALL WAY'S FO THA PEOPLE! :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10918211
> *Damn I guess I have a chance to win Best in show if no one is going. My pre reg is in I hope I don't get screwed it's a long drive from AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


im sure u will take it since u gonna be the heavy hitter there, all the heavy hitters i know aint gonna waste there time, even know a few that registrered and after reading all this said fuck it, he can keep the pre reg money, dont want to support a crooked promoter, hopefully he dont give u the 3 makes a class sweepstakes rule, that wouldnt be nice, but hes known to pull stunts like that.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 21 2008, 10:16 PM~10922793
> *im sure u will take it since u gonna be the heavy hitter there, all the heavy hitters i know aint gonna waste there time, even know a few that registrered and after reading all this said fuck it, he can keep the pre reg money, dont want to support a crooked promoter, hopefully he dont give u the 3 makes a class sweepstakes rule, that wouldnt be nice, but hes known to pull stunts like that.
> *


I have to be honest this ring was one of my goals when I built the truck. Do you really think it's a waste of time that I go there? Please answer as if you were in my place Already truck of the year but not the national champ yet. I remember going to this show as a spectator and it was nice. There are not very many $1,000 shows left and it sucks to have the truck laying around in the garage.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10922542
> *ALL WAY'S FO THA PEOPLE! :yes:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 21 2008, 09:38 PM~10922917
> *I have to be honest this ring was one of my goals when I built the truck. Do you really think it's a waste of time that I go there? Please answer as if you were in my place Already truck of the year but not the national champ yet. I remember going to this show as a spectator and it was nice. There are not very many $1,000 shows left and it sucks to have the truck laying around in the garage.
> *


ok this is how i see it if you honestly think york a compeditor for the ring and the cash then go to this show i want someone to take his money but if your just competing for a regular trophie then dont go this show was good about six years ago but i dont know what happened


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10922917
> *I have to be honest this ring was one of my goals when I built the truck. Do you really think it's a waste of time that I go there? Please answer as if you were in my place Already truck of the year but not the national champ yet. I remember going to this show as a spectator and it was nice. There are not very many $1,000 shows left and it sucks to have the truck laying around in the garage.
> *


I say go for it you have a bsd ass truck. Go for the MONEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10922917
> *I have to be honest this ring was one of my goals when I built the truck. Do you really think it's a waste of time that I go there? Please answer as if you were in my place Already truck of the year but not the national champ yet. I remember going to this show as a spectator and it was nice. There are not very many $1,000 shows left and it sucks to have the truck laying around in the garage.
> *


honestly, i dont know what i would do if i was in your place, back in the days, the show was different, run different, different promoter, was run right, was a good show, was a great time and a great event, we went the year my club member, rick with maxxed out won the ring, and national championship, was tight, and was more money, got 2500 cash money, no check, straight cash, and the ring, the next few years was tight too, but after rick bought the name, it sounds like it went under, straight drove that shit to the gutter, and now look where its at, so i dont know whats gonna become of it this year, the payout is smaller, and there said there is gonna be a ring, but who knows, and u never know who might show up, i think there was a year, where the club took the maxima, and sundance, beat him for the national championship, know i dont got nothing against sundance, bad ass hell one of the cleanest impalas ever built, but who does a car with no body mods, take out a car that has a extensive list of body mods. not sure about that one. so u never know what could happen. if i lived right there, i would defenitely go if i had a truck like yours, but i dont know what i would do if i lived in another state, especially with gas being the way it is. if the show had a good record right now and a good promoting team, there would be no question, i would be there 100 percent, shit i would skip the dub show for it, but with the shit that happened last year, to as many people as it did, and the lies from the promoter and the fact that they have done nothing about it, then come on this forum, with bogus names and say that they did not get any calls about the problems, is straight bullshit, i know many people that called, emailed, pm on here, and got no response, at all, then a few months before this upcoming show, 10 months after the last one, they want to come on here and apologize, but have the refunded the money to the people that were double charged nope, have the individually called the people that were scammed and said sorry, hey u can come this year for free since u doubled payed last year, nope they havent done shit, honestly i would be very suprised if they even hit 100 cars this year, because there is alot of people on layitlow, and word gets around, hopefully for once, they get screwed instead of the competitors, hopefully they make less than what the show cost them to throw, and they too can feel the hurt of being done wrong, if i was u, and i went, i would tell them, if they tried to pull a stunt of 3 makes a class shit, i would say give me my fucking ring, fuck your money, since the ring will last forever and money wont, and then i would tell them to f**k off then u know for next year. becuase if they only get say 100 cars, i guarantee they aint paying out all the sweepstakes, they wont have the money too, or they will write u a faulty check, and when u go to cash it there wont be no funds there, its fucked up to even think they might do that, but nothing is imposssible with these guys. Which ever way u decide if u go, good luck too you and hopefully u take it, your truck is bad ass, and im sure its time u deserve something like that, if not, remember theres always vegas again, and there hasnt been to many trucks qualifying its wierd that we havent seen pure insanity out. and i dont think my buddy his taking sunset dreams, the blazer, his wife is having another baby right now, so they might not be able to make it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10925341
> *honestly, i dont know what i would do if i was in your place, back in the days, the show was different, run different, different promoter, was run right, was a good show, was a great time and a great event, we went the year my club member, rick with maxxed out won the ring, and national championship, was tight, and was more money, got 2500 cash money, no check, straight cash, and the ring, the next few years was tight too, but after rick bought the name, it sounds like it went under, straight drove that shit to the gutter, and now look where its at, so i dont know whats gonna become of it this year, the payout is smaller, and there said there is gonna be a ring, but who knows, and u never know who might show up, i think there was a year, where the club took the maxima, and sundance, beat him for the national championship, know i dont got nothing against sundance, bad ass hell one of the cleanest impalas ever built, but who does a car with no body mods, take out a car that has a extensive list of body mods. not sure about that one. so u never know what could happen. if i lived right there, i would defenitely go if i had a truck like yours, but i dont know what i would do if i lived in another state, especially with gas being the way it is. if the show had a good record right now and a good promoting team, there would be no question, i would be there 100 percent, shit i would skip the dub show for it, but with the shit that happened last year, to as many people as it did, and the lies from the promoter and the fact that they have done nothing about it, then come on this forum, with bogus names and say that they did not get any calls about the problems, is straight bullshit, i know many people that called, emailed, pm on here, and got no response, at all, then a few months before this upcoming show, 10 months after the last one, they want to come on here and apologize, but have the refunded the money to the people that were double charged nope, have the individually called the people that were scammed and said sorry, hey u can come this year for free since u doubled payed last year, nope they havent done shit, honestly i would be very suprised if they even hit 100 cars this year, because there is alot of people on layitlow, and word gets around, hopefully for once, they get screwed instead of the competitors, hopefully they make less than what the show cost them to throw, and they too can feel the hurt of being done wrong, if i was u, and i went, i would tell them, if they tried to pull a stunt of 3 makes a class shit, i would say give me my fucking ring, fuck your money, since the ring will last forever and money wont, and then i would tell them to f**k off then u know for next year. becuase if they only get say 100 cars, i guarantee they aint paying out all the sweepstakes, they wont have the money too, or they will write u a faulty check, and when u go to cash it there wont be no funds there, its fucked up to even think they might do that, but nothing is imposssible with these guys. Which ever way u decide if u go, good luck too you and hopefully u take it, your truck is bad ass, and im sure its time u deserve something like that, if not, remember theres always vegas again, and there hasnt been to many trucks qualifying its wierd that we havent seen pure insanity out. and i dont think my buddy his taking sunset dreams, the blazer,  his wife is having another baby right now, so they might not be able to make it.
> *


Thanks. I won't be going they can keep my pre reg money Hopefully in a few years they can cleanup there act but if Fellow lowriders are taking a stand against it then why should I go support it. Thanks for your advise


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 22 2008, 12:11 PM~10925449
> *Thanks. I won't be going they can keep my pre reg money Hopefully in a few years they can cleanup there act but if Fellow lowriders are taking a stand against it then why should I go support it. Thanks for your advise
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2008, 11:54 AM~10925341
> *honestly, i dont know what i would do if i was in your place, back in the days, the show was different, run different, different promoter, was run right, was a good show, was a great time and a great event, we went the year my club member, rick with maxxed out won the ring, and national championship, was tight, and was more money, got 2500 cash money, no check, straight cash, and the ring, the next few years was tight too, but after rick bought the name, it sounds like it went under, straight drove that shit to the gutter, and now look where its at, so i dont know whats gonna become of it this year, the payout is smaller, and there said there is gonna be a ring, but who knows, and u never know who might show up, i think there was a year, where the club took the maxima, and sundance, beat him for the national championship, know i dont got nothing against sundance, bad ass hell one of the cleanest impalas ever built, but who does a car with no body mods, take out a car that has a extensive list of body mods. not sure about that one. so u never know what could happen. if i lived right there, i would defenitely go if i had a truck like yours, but i dont know what i would do if i lived in another state, especially with gas being the way it is. if the show had a good record right now and a good promoting team, there would be no question, i would be there 100 percent, shit i would skip the dub show for it, but with the shit that happened last year, to as many people as it did, and the lies from the promoter and the fact that they have done nothing about it, then come on this forum, with bogus names and say that they did not get any calls about the problems, is straight bullshit, i know many people that called, emailed, pm on here, and got no response, at all, then a few months before this upcoming show, 10 months after the last one, they want to come on here and apologize, but have the refunded the money to the people that were double charged nope, have the individually called the people that were scammed and said sorry, hey u can come this year for free since u doubled payed last year, nope they havent done shit, honestly i would be very suprised if they even hit 100 cars this year, because there is alot of people on layitlow, and word gets around, hopefully for once, they get screwed instead of the competitors, hopefully they make less than what the show cost them to throw, and they too can feel the hurt of being done wrong, if i was u, and i went, i would tell them, if they tried to pull a stunt of 3 makes a class shit, i would say give me my fucking ring, fuck your money, since the ring will last forever and money wont, and then i would tell them to f**k off then u know for next year. becuase if they only get say 100 cars, i guarantee they aint paying out all the sweepstakes, they wont have the money too, or they will write u a faulty check, and when u go to cash it there wont be no funds there, its fucked up to even think they might do that, but nothing is imposssible with these guys. Which ever way u decide if u go, good luck too you and hopefully u take it, your truck is bad ass, and im sure its time u deserve something like that, if not, remember theres always vegas again, and there hasnt been to many trucks qualifying its wierd that we havent seen pure insanity out. and i dont think my buddy his taking sunset dreams, the blazer,  his wife is having another baby right now, so they might not be able to make it.
> *


kind of a long story Bobby but pretty well said :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10926454
> *kind of a long story Bobby but pretty well said  :thumbsup:
> *


lol sorry didnt know it was that long, till i hit the add reply button, then sat back and was like dam thats long.next time ill make it short


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10925449
> *Thanks. I won't be going they can keep my pre reg money Hopefully in a few years they can cleanup there act but if Fellow lowriders are taking a stand against it then why should I go support it. Thanks for your advise
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
I think if we all make a stand, they'll realize they can't scam people and get away with it.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

madoemex your a true lowrider in my book thanks for standing up for what is right hopfully we can open up the eyes of a lot of promoters out in the lowrider scene


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

EVEN THO IF ITS A FAMILY EVENT I GOT HELLA FEMALES GOIN OUT THERE FOR THE HOMIES LOLZ SO B READY WITH THEM CAMERAS HOMIES. BUT 4 SHO HIT ME UP ON DAT BOUNCE HOUSE 4 DA KIDS SHIT CEN CAL MAJESTICS WANTS THIS TO POP OFF WITH A BANG


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10928999
> *lol sorry didnt know it was that long, till  i hit the add reply button, then sat back and was like dam thats long.next time ill make it short
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2008, 12:54 PM~10925341
> *honestly, i dont know what i would do if i was in your place, back in the days, the show was different, run different, different promoter, was run right, was a good show, was a great time and a great event, we went the year my club member, rick with maxxed out won the ring, and national championship, was tight, and was more money, got 2500 cash money, no check, straight cash, and the ring, the next few years was tight too, but after rick bought the name, it sounds like it went under, straight drove that shit to the gutter, and now look where its at, so i dont know whats gonna become of it this year, the payout is smaller, and there said there is gonna be a ring, but who knows, and u never know who might show up, i think there was a year, where the club took the maxima, and sundance, beat him for the national championship, know i dont got nothing against sundance, bad ass hell one of the cleanest impalas ever built, but who does a car with no body mods, take out a car that has a extensive list of body mods. not sure about that one. so u never know what could happen. if i lived right there, i would defenitely go if i had a truck like yours, but i dont know what i would do if i lived in another state, especially with gas being the way it is. if the show had a good record right now and a good promoting team, there would be no question, i would be there 100 percent, shit i would skip the dub show for it, but with the shit that happened last year, to as many people as it did, and the lies from the promoter and the fact that they have done nothing about it, then come on this forum, with bogus names and say that they did not get any calls about the problems, is straight bullshit, i know many people that called, emailed, pm on here, and got no response, at all, then a few months before this upcoming show, 10 months after the last one, they want to come on here and apologize, but have the refunded the money to the people that were double charged nope, have the individually called the people that were scammed and said sorry, hey u can come this year for free since u doubled payed last year, nope they havent done shit, honestly i would be very suprised if they even hit 100 cars this year, because there is alot of people on layitlow, and word gets around, hopefully for once, they get screwed instead of the competitors, hopefully they make less than what the show cost them to throw, and they too can feel the hurt of being done wrong, if i was u, and i went, i would tell them, if they tried to pull a stunt of 3 makes a class shit, i would say give me my fucking ring, fuck your money, since the ring will last forever and money wont, and then i would tell them to f**k off then u know for next year. becuase if they only get say 100 cars, i guarantee they aint paying out all the sweepstakes, they wont have the money too, or they will write u a faulty check, and when u go to cash it there wont be no funds there, its fucked up to even think they might do that, but nothing is imposssible with these guys. Which ever way u decide if u go, good luck too you and hopefully u take it, your truck is bad ass, and im sure its time u deserve something like that, if not, remember theres always vegas again, and there hasnt been to many trucks qualifying its wierd that we havent seen pure insanity out. and i dont think my buddy his taking sunset dreams, the blazer,  his wife is having another baby right now, so they might not be able to make it.
> *


WELL SAID MY MAN! :yes: :yessad: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 23 2008, 02:58 PM~10933493
> *madoemex your a true lowrider in my book thanks for standing up for what is right hopfully we can open up the eyes of a lot of promoters out in the lowrider scene
> *


X2!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 23 2008, 01:58 PM~10933493
> *madoemex your a true lowrider in my book thanks for standing up for what is right hopfully we can open up the eyes of a lot of promoters out in the lowrider scene
> *


yep i agree, hopefully they realize that they fucked up more then once, and if they cant make that right, its gonna affect the outcome, fuck them, this year is gonna be a reality check for them. shit probably be out of business next year, or they need to sell the name back to the guy who did it before or someone new, but the new owner is gonna have to prove himself thanks to the mess these guys made, which sucks for him.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 23 2008, 03:30 PM~10933729
> *EVEN THO IF ITS A FAMILY EVENT I GOT HELLA FEMALES GOIN OUT THERE FOR THE HOMIES LOLZ SO B READY WITH THEM CAMERAS HOMIES. BUT 4 SHO HIT ME UP ON DAT BOUNCE HOUSE 4 DA KIDS SHIT CEN CAL MAJESTICS WANTS THIS TO POP OFF WITH A BANG
> *


HEY JUST BYPASS THE FEMALES HEADING TO THE LRN SHOW AND LET EM KNOW WHAT'S UP. PLUS LET EM KNOW YOUR SAVING THEIR MONEY TO GO TO THE {REAL} CAR SHOW AT THE PARK. AND DON'T FORGET TO INFORM THE MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS! STORY MUST BE SEEN & TOLD! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

4 SHO IVE BEEN LETTING ALL THESE LOW LOW FREAKS KNO WHATS UP SHIT I TOUGHT ABOUT ,AKING FLIERS BUT I FUKN SUK @ GRAFFIX AND LAY OUTS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 24 2008, 02:09 AM~10938421
> *HEY JUST BYPASS THE FEMALES HEADING TO THE LRN SHOW AND LET EM KNOW WHAT'S UP. PLUS LET EM KNOW YOUR SAVING THEIR MONEY TO GO TO THE {REAL} CAR SHOW AT THE PARK. AND DON'T FORGET TO INFORM THE MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS! STORY MUST BE SEEN & TOLD! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{ :barf: LRN} TTB......TO THE BOTTOM :thumbsdown: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 25 2008, 01:54 PM~10949638
> *{ :barf: LRN}  TTB......TO THE BOTTOM :thumbsdown:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR ..............................BEACH PARK NATIONALS.........................


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 25 2008, 06:33 PM~10951090
> *TTT FOR ..............................BEACH PARK NATIONALS.........................
> *


BEST SUCCESS TO ALL YOU GUY'S TAKING A STAND AT THE PARK! TURN THAT MOTHA OUT! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:  uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 25 2008, 08:24 PM~10952317
> *BEST SUCCESS TO ALL YOU GUY'S TAKING A STAND AT THE PARK! TURN THAT MOTHA OUT! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:    uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

shame on you signs it is also have detour signs and they cant do nothing about it .lol


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

fuck guess im not going


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417041


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FUCK LRN


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

check out our new web site www.nokturnalcarclub.org


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 29 2008, 05:29 PM~10975495
> *TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS
> *


HEY FOR REALS! I GIVE THAT NAME A 2 THUMBS UP!! THAT'S A PERFECT NAME FOR THE PARK TURN OUT! LET'S LET THAT NAME STICK FOR WHAT IT IS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AFTER THE SHOW I'LL BE GLAD TO SET A POST UNDER THAT TITLE AND EVERYONE AND ANYONE THAT ATTENDED AND PARTICIPATED CAN POST PICS ON IT UNDER THE POST NAME: {THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS} :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOLZ.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 30 2008, 11:18 PM~10986417
> *HEY FOR REALS! I GIVE THAT NAME A 2 THUMBS UP!! THAT'S A PERFECT NAME FOR THE PARK TURN OUT! LET'S LET THAT NAME STICK FOR WHAT IT IS! :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> AFTER THE SHOW I'LL BE GLAD TO SET A POST UNDER THAT TITLE AND EVERYONE AND ANYONE THAT ATTENDED AND PARTICIPATED CAN POST PICS ON IT UNDER THE POST NAME: {THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS} :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


OH AGAINST THE (NRN)......NO RICK NATIONALS! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

these fools from the nationals are advertising this show a shit load on the radio ha ha ha ha


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

lol ......he said fulls :twak:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11033481
> *these fulls from the nationals are advertising this show a shit load on the radio  ha ha ha ha
> *


I HEARD THAT SHIT TO GERADO STARTED LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK THE NATIONALS, BEACH PARK GOING TO BE FIRME


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :werd: UP!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11034422
> *I HEARD THAT SHIT TO GERADO STARTED LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK THE NATIONALS, BEACH PARK GOING TO BE FIRME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 24 2008, 02:09 AM~10938421
> *HEY JUST BYPASS THE FEMALES HEADING TO THE LRN SHOW AND LET EM KNOW WHAT'S UP. PLUS LET EM KNOW YOUR SAVING THEIR MONEY TO GO TO THE {REAL} CAR SHOW AT THE PARK. AND DON'T FORGET TO INFORM THE MAGAZINE PUBLICATIONS! STORY MUST BE SEEN & TOLD! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


WHATS THE DATE?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 8 2008, 11:05 PM~11043757
> *WHATS THE DATE?
> *


August 3rd


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 7 2008, 09:35 PM~11033481
> *these fools from the nationals are advertising this show a shit load on the radio  ha ha ha ha
> *


[SOUNDS] LIKE DESPERATION TO ME! :0 :yes: :biggrin: :wave: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :nicoderm: 

[rick> must get more money i mean people to my show :ugh: or i'm toast!  hno: :banghead:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 9 2008, 01:36 PM~11047859
> *[SOUNDS] LIKE DESPERATION TO ME!  :0  :yes:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :scrutinize:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :around:  :buttkick:  :nicoderm:
> 
> [rick> must get more money i mean people to my show  :ugh: or i'm toast!    hno:  :banghead:
> *


they probably thinking fuck the show cars get the spectators, in and double charge them, haha, but what dissapointed spectators u gonna have, with only 20 cars in the show. the next year the spectators will know not to come back. lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 9 2008, 08:38 PM~11050806
> *they probably thinking fuck the show cars get the spectators, in and double charge them, haha, but what dissapointed spectators u gonna have, with only 20 cars in the show. the next year the spectators will know not to come back. lol
> *


YEAH! NEXT YEAR IT'LL BE CALLED [THE FORGOTTEN NATIONALS]! :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: RITE RICK> hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 AM~11053392
> *YEAH! NEXT YEAR IT'LL BE CALLED [THE FORGOTTEN NATIONALS]!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin: RITE RICK>  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT R U GOING 2 DO [RICK> hno: ] WHAT R U GOING 2 DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!> hno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

beach park it is... :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HELL YEA I GOT TWO CAR LOAD OF HYNAS BBQ AND BEER WATCH OUT 4 DA BLACK T.C. AND WHITE TRUCK BABY SHAOOOOOOOOOOO. SO HOW EARLY SHOULD WE GO TO DA PARK I DNT WANNA BE PARKING OUTSIDE


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jul 15 2008, 03:03 AM~11091602
> *TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS
> *


:yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: {BEACH PARK NATIONALS} :thumbsup: 

[RICK> no!, no!, no!, no!, :rant: you can't do this to me! I put to much (my money$) into this to make me lose out in the negative profite margin and i have to pay for the trophies, rings, shirts, web design, vendor space, insurance, city permits, entertainment, property lease, advertisement, and all the extra radio advertise because (you) car owner people want respect and treated right!> :banghead: $$$$]


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

It doesn't work. It's a parked page.




> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10971386
> *check out our new web site  www.nokturnalcarclub.net
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

$1000.00 FIRST PLACE RADICAL HOP;;RIGHT;;;RIGHT;'


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

$1000.00 FIRST PLACE RADICAL HOP;;RIGHT;;;RIGHT;'GOT 1 RING ALL READY;;GONA GET 1 MORE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ELCO;;;;;;;;;;;BABY


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 17 2008, 05:22 PM~11114482
> *$1000.00  FIRST PLACE RADICAL HOP;;RIGHT;;;RIGHT;'GOT 1 RING ALL READY;;GONA GET 1 MORE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ELCO;;;;;;;;;;;BABY
> *


YEP! I YOU HAVE TO DO IS SHOW UP WITHOUT TAKING THE HOPPER OFF THE TRAILER! AND THAT'S IT! THEN TRAILER YOUR HOPPER OVER TO THE SHOW SIDE AND RECIEVE YOUR BEST OF SHOW, BEST DISPLAY, BEST ENGINE, BEST INTERIOR, BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BEST CHROME, BEST UNDERCARRIAGE, AND BEST OVER ALL! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :nicoderm: uffin: RIGHT RICK?!> :rant:> :banghead:>


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11116860
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!
> *


:uh: DOWN TO THE [NO RIDER NATIONALS :thumbsdown: :barf: ] OR THE {BEACH PARK NATIONALS!} :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11116860
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11116860
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!
> *


Riverside will be there in full force to support you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jul 18 2008, 10:02 AM~11119789
> *Riverside will be there in full force to support you guys. :thumbsup:
> *


RICK> :banghead: NO!, NO!, NO!, NO!, NO!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RICK> :rant: DAM YOU CAR CLUBS!: NOKTURNAL, ELITE, ROLLERZ ONLY [OR], IMPALAS, UNIQUES [AZ], BROWN SOCIETY, BLVD. KINGS, CREATIVITY, STREET STYLE, LATIN WORLD, SOCIOS, DELEGATION, FORMS OF XPRESSION, CLASSIC DREAMS, CARNALES UNIDOS, EASTSIDE, AND MAJESTICS! HELL WHO ELSE DARES TO BE ON MY [email protected]#T LIST!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11121977
> *RICK> :rant: DAM YOU CAR CLUBS!: GROUPE, NOKTURNAL, ELITE, ROLLERZ ONLY [OR], IMPALAS, UNIQUES [AZ], UCE, BROWN SOCIETY, CREATIVITY, STREET STYLE, LATIN WORLD, SOCIOS, DELEGATION, FORMS OF XPRESSION, CLASSIC DREAMS, CARNALES UNIDOS, EASTSIDE, AND MAJESTICS! HELL WHO ELSE DARES TO BE ON MY [email protected]#T LIST!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11121977
> *RICK> :rant: DAM YOU CAR CLUBS!: GROUPE, NOKTURNAL, ELITE, ROLLERZ ONLY [OR], IMPALAS, UNIQUES [AZ], UCE, BROWN SOCIETY, CREATIVITY, STREET STYLE, LATIN WORLD, SOCIOS, DELEGATION, FORMS OF XPRESSION, CLASSIC DREAMS, CARNALES UNIDOS, EASTSIDE, AND MAJESTICS! HELL WHO ELSE DARES TO BE ON MY [email protected]#T LIST!
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11116860
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!
> *


 thats cool if you want to give rick $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

check out our new web site www.nokturnalcarclub.org


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 18 2008, 05:53 PM~11123266
> *thats cool if you want to give rick $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


RICK> :rant: THAT'S RIGHT! MAKE ME MY MONEY! TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE WHO KNOWS [I'M] THE BEST PROMOTER IN CALIFORNIA AND THE NATION DAM IT! ALL YOU CLUBS BOW DOWN AND PAY MONEY ENTER YOUR MASTERS SHOW! IN FACT THE FIRST 5 WILL GET IN WITH OUT THE DOUBLE CHARGE! :angry: HELL I GUESS I'LL EVEN RIG THE DRAWING SO I'LL GIVE (SOME) GAS MONEY! WELL AT LEAST TO GET YOU HALF WAY HOME! BUT YOU BETTER COME BACK AGAIN!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11121977
> *RICK> :rant: DAM YOU CAR CLUBS!: GROUPE, NOKTURNAL, ELITE, ROLLERZ ONLY [OR], IMPALAS, UNIQUES [AZ], UCE, BROWN SOCIETY, CREATIVITY, STREET STYLE, LATIN WORLD, SOCIOS, DELEGATION, FORMS OF XPRESSION, CLASSIC DREAMS, CARNALES UNIDOS, EASTSIDE, AND MAJESTICS! HELL WHO ELSE DARES TO BE ON MY [email protected]#T LIST!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

LMAO TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11123496
> *RICK>  :rant: THAT'S RIGHT! MAKE ME MY MONEY! TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE WHO KNOWS [I'M] THE BEST PROMOTER IN CALIFORNIA AND THE NATION DAM IT! ALL YOU CLUBS BOW DOWN AND PAY MONEY ENTER YOUR MASTERS SHOW! IN FACT THE FIRST 5 WILL GET IN WITH OUT THE DOUBLE CHARGE!  :angry:  HELL I GUESS I'LL EVEN RIG THE DRAWING SO I'LL GIVE (SOME) GAS MONEY! WELL AT LEAST TO GET YOU HALF WAY HOME! BUT YOU BETTER COME BACK AGAIN!
> *


check it out dog we're going to support our chapter in Bakersfield.. nothing against u or anyone in bakersfield.. but GROUPE BKS is alway very supportive to all of our other chapters in the club.. this is there hometown show and were going to support them 100% ...u fell me!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11124568
> *check it out dog we're going to support our chapter in Bakersfield.. nothing against u or anyone in bakersfield.. but  GROUPE BKS is alway very supportive to all of our other chapters in the club.. this is there hometown show and were going to support them 100% ...u fell me!
> *


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT SUPPORTING THE [LRN]? :uh:  :dunno: :ugh:  OR THE PEOPLE AT BEACH PARK? :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2008, 08:06 PM~11124728
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT SUPPORTING THE [LRN]?  :uh:    :dunno:  :ugh:    OR THE PEOPLE AT BEACH PARK? :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


GROUPE BKS....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11124568
> *check it out dog we're going to support our chapter in Bakersfield.. nothing against u or anyone in bakersfield.. but  GROUPE BKS is alway very supportive to all of our other chapters in the club.. this is there hometown show and were going to support them 100% ...u fell me!
> *


IS THAT SUPPORT THE LRN SHOW BECAUSE IT'S IN BAKERSFIELD DESPITE WHY MOST OF THE CLUBS ARE PROTESTING FOR VALID GOOD REASONS OR THE PEOPLES SHOW AT BEACH PARK? :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BEACH PARK IT IS!!! I JUST MIGHT DIP THREW IN THE 58 RAG


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11124568
> *check it out dog we're going to support our chapter in Bakersfield.. nothing against u or anyone in bakersfield.. but  GROUPE BKS is alway very supportive to all of our other chapters in the club.. this is there hometown show and were going to support them 100% ...u fell me!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THE NEW " UCE BAKERSFIELD " WITH OTHER UCE CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 19 2008, 12:11 PM~11127522
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND THE NEW " UCE BAKERSFIELD " WITH OTHER UCE CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

it looks like groupe is goin to nationals but he's too scared to say it str8 out :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11128415
> *it looks like groupe is goin to nationals but he's too scared to say it str8 out :0
> *


 :uh: HMMMMM.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RICK> :rant: THAT'S RIGHT SCREWED UP LOCO, JROCK, SCOOBY NOK, AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS TAKING A STAND AGAINST ME AND MY GREEDY SCAMMINING PROFIT MAKING! I WON'T BE BEAT BY THE PEOPLE! I WANT TO THANK THE CLUBS FOR BACKING ME UP PUTTING MONEY IN MY POCKETS! THIS CONFIRMS THAT BEING DISRESPECTFUL AND NOT TREATING THE MAJORITY OF CAR CLUBS WITH RESPECT IS NOT IMPORTANT! LYING, CHEATING, AND SCAMMING DOES PAY OFF! ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW MAKING ME MONEY CAN TELL ME HOW MY ASS TASTE! AH AH TELL HOW MY ASS TASTE!> :rant: LRN FOREVER FOOLS! :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

can somebody PM info on this show, is there going to be pedal bikes ? and if so , what are the catagories ? and is setup on Sunday ? Thanks ............


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11130111
> *RICK> :rant: THAT'S RIGHT SCREWED UP LOCO, JROCK, AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS TAKING A STAND AGAINST ME AND MY GREEDY SCAMMINING PROFIT MAKING! I WON'T BE BEAT BY THE PEOPLE! I WANT TO THANK THE CLUBS FOR BACKING ME UP PUTTING MONEY IN MY POCKETS! THIS CONFIRMS THAT BEING DISRESPECTFUL AND NOT TREATING THE MAJORITY OF CAR CLUBS WITH RESPECT IS NOT IMPORTANT! LYING, CHEATING, AND SCAMMING DOES PAY OFF! ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW MAKING ME MONEY CAN TELL ME HOW MY ASS TASTE! AH AH TELL HOW MY ASS TASTE!>  :rant: LRN FOREVER FOOLS! :angry:
> *


should change his name from rick to ridickulous


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11124808
> *BEACH PARK IT IS!!! I JUST MIGHT DIP THREW IN THE 58 RAG
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11128415
> *it looks like groupe is goin to nationals but he's too scared to say it str8 out :0
> *


 :uh: 
relax tuff guy
GROUPE will be at the Nationals!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11133101
> *:uh:
> relax tuff guy
> GROUPE will be at the Nationals!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 20 2008, 06:30 PM~11134913
> *:0
> *


dont let your sd pass get revoked homeboy!!




















































































































j/k tuff guy


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 20 2008, 09:07 AM~11131393
> *should change his name from rick to ridickulous
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Feb 26 2008, 02:33 PM~10034803
> *YA IM WITH THAT SHIT MAN I FUCKEN TOOK 2ND AND I FUCKEN LOST TO A FUCKED UP TRUCK AND SO WITH ALL THAT FUCK THAT SHOW TOOOOOOOOOOOO THATS FUCKEN BULLSHIT YA I CAN TAKE THE FUCKEN TRUCK TO VAGAS AND AND TAKE 2 TROPHYS YA 2 1ST PLACE MILD AND BEST MURALS AND THAT SHIT SUCKS TO COME BACK TO MY HOME TOWN AND FUCKEN LOSE SO YA I AGREE !!!!
> GROUPE BAKERS !!!!
> *


:uh: ^ EARLIER STATEMENT FROM GROUPE BKS MEMBER ^ AND NOW THERE GOIN BACK TO THIS SHOW SUPPORTING RICK OF LRN?! {MUCH RESPECT TO YOU GUY'S FROM GROUPE} BUT WE DON'T GET IT! :uh: :no: :nosad: :scrutinize: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

To all of you guys that got charged twice for this show .Well check this out!! That mother fucker just cashed my check from LAST YEAR on friday. Now thats the rick I know so HEY by the way did you lose any of your sponsors LOL you know who im talking about ( SO ALEX, FRANK ,AND all you guys from GROUP of bakers you of all people know that I like shows so if you want your guys to suport your chapter then take them to Beach Park.) ONE MORE THING THERE IS GOING TO BE TROPHYS BEING GIVED OUT AT THE PARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ONE MORE THING RICK I STILL GOT A COPY OF THE ORIGINAL CHECK BITCH!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2008, 10:05 PM~11135911
> *To all of you guys that got charged twice for this show .Well check this out!!  That mother fucker just cashed my check from LAST YEAR on friday. Now thats the rick I know so HEY by the way did you lose any of your sponsors LOL you know who im talking about ( SO ALEX, FRANK ,AND all you guys from GROUP of bakers you of all people know that I like shows so if you want your guys to suport your chapter then take them to Beach Park.) ONE MORE THING THERE IS GOING TO BE TROPHYS BEING GIVED OUT AT THE PARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ONE MORE THING RICK I STILL GOT A COPY OF THE ORIGINAL CHECK BITCH!!
> *


{BEACH PARK NATIONALS} TTRTT! ....TO THA REAL TIPPY TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :worship:  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it its in the back yard and many of my club members are coming down GROUPE baby!!!!!


YA IM WITH THAT SHIT MAN I FUCKEN TOOK 2ND AND I FUCKEN LOST TO A FUCKED UP TRUCK AND SO WITH ALL THAT FUCK THAT SHOW TOOOOOOOOOOOO THATS FUCKEN BULLSHIT YA I CAN TAKE THE FUCKEN TRUCK TO VAGAS AND AND TAKE 2 TROPHYS YA 2 1ST PLACE MILD AND BEST MURALS AND THAT SHIT SUCKS TO COME BACK TO MY HOME TOWN AND FUCKEN LOSE SO YA I AGREE !!!!
GROUPE BAKERS !!!!
[/quote]
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
:0  :dunno:   :dunno: :uh: :ugh:  :nosad: :uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WELL RICK HAS BEEN KOOL WITH US RYDERZ HYDRALICS SO WE WILL BE THERE REPEN UCE AND ARE HOME TOWN THEN GO TO THE PARK FOR A ENCORE HOP LOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11136407
> *WELL RICK HAS BEEN KOOL WITH US RYDERZ HYDRALICS SO WE WILL BE THERE REPEN UCE AND ARE HOME TOWN THEN GO TO THE PARK FOR A ENCORE HOP LOL...... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO USO MISS U GUYS IN STOCKTON I GOT THERE AFTER U ALL SPLIT SAY WHATS UP TO THE REST OF MY BAKERS UCE FAMILY UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11130111
> *RICK> :rant: THAT'S RIGHT SCREWED UP LOCO, JROCK, SCOOBY NOK, AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS TAKING A STAND AGAINST ME AND MY GREEDY SCAMMINING PROFIT MAKING! I WON'T BE BEAT BY THE PEOPLE! I WANT TO THANK THE CLUBS FOR BACKING ME UP PUTTING MONEY IN MY POCKETS! THIS CONFIRMS THAT BEING DISRESPECTFUL AND NOT TREATING THE MAJORITY OF CAR CLUBS WITH RESPECT IS NOT IMPORTANT! LYING, CHEATING, AND SCAMMING DOES PAY OFF! ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW MAKING ME MONEY CAN TELL ME HOW MY ASS TASTE! AH AH TELL HOW MY ASS TASTE!>  :rant: LRN FOREVER FOOLS! :angry:
> *




I'M HONORED TO BE ON YOUR SHIT LIST! WHEN YOU TELL ME LAST YEAR TO MY FACE AT THE SHOW, THAT YOU DIDNT RECIEVE THE CHECK FOR OUR CLUB ENTRY FEES AND HAVE US PAY AT THE GATE. AND 3 DAYS AFTER THE SHOW "YOU" TRIED CASHING THE CHECK. NOW AINT THAT SOME FUCKED UP SHIT! SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR DAMN SHOW!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 21 2008, 12:22 AM~11137083
> *WHAT IT DO USO MISS U GUYS IN STOCKTON I GOT THERE AFTER U ALL SPLIT SAY WHATS UP TO THE REST OF MY BAKERS UCE FAMILY UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRO HOW'S THE WIFE..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 21 2008, 01:00 AM~11137164
> *WHAT UP BRO HOW'S THE WIFE..
> *


SHES GOOD SHES HOME NOW WHATS UP WITH THE GUYS HEARD U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME UP THERE


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

YOU KNOW HOW UCE DOES IT SO WHAT U COMING TO THE NATIONALS ON THE 3RD......


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 21 2008, 01:10 AM~11137179
> *YOU KNOW HOW UCE DOES IT SO WHAT U COMING TO THE NATIONALS ON THE 3RD......
> *


MAYBE GOING TO PORTLAND IF NOT ILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAM NO MATTER WHERE I GO U KNOW THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE  









NO MATTER WHERE WE GO AND NOW U KNOW


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 21 2008, 01:22 AM~11137206
> *MAYBE GOING TO PORTLAND IF NOT ILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAM NO MATTER WHERE I GO U KNOW THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...



YUP THATS RIGHT HOMIE WE PUT IT DOWN UP AND DOWN THE STATE....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 21 2008, 01:30 AM~11137218
> *YUP THATS RIGHT HOMIE WE PUT IT DOWN  NATION WIDE  :0
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 19 2008, 03:56 PM~11128415
> *it looks like groupe is goin to nationals but he's too scared to say it str8 out :0
> *


GROUPE RIVERSIDE, SAN DIEGO, ARIZONA, AND BAKERSFIELD WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ON THE 3RD OF AUGUST! :yessad:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

gilbert whats up homes1USAMOTORSPORTS YOU COMING :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 21 2008, 01:40 AM~11137121
> *I'M HONORED TO BE ON YOUR SHIT LIST! WHEN YOU TELL ME LAST YEAR TO MY FACE AT THE SHOW, THAT YOU DIDNT RECIEVE THE CHECK FOR OUR CLUB ENTRY FEES AND HAVE US PAY AT THE GATE. AND 3 DAYS AFTER THE SHOW "YOU" TRIED CASHING THE CHECK. NOW AINT THAT SOME FUCKED UP SHIT! SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR DAMN SHOW!
> *


UH OH A WORD FROM RICK> :rant: SO WHAT! BLVD. KINGS CAR CLUB AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW TO FILL MY POCKET$! I DON'T NEED NONE OF YOU GUY'S ANY WAY! THE CLUBS THAT'S DOWN FOR ME ARE NOT ONLY THA DOPPEST BUT THERE THE SMARTEST TO COME TO MY SHOW BECAUSE THEY KNOW THEY CAN DOMINATE THE COMPETITION BECAUSE THEY'LL HARDLY BE NO COMPETITION! AND THAT'S SMART IN MY BOOK! POCKET BOOK THAT IS$! AND I'M SO PROUD OF THE CLUBS THAT'S BACKING ME UP I'M GOING TO GIVE THEM A DISCOUNT ON THE NEXT DOUBLE CHARGE I GIVE TO THE CLUBS THAT ATTEND MY SHOW! HELL I'LL EVEN ANSWER THE PHONE IF THERE'S ANY PROBLEMS UNDER 1 OF MY FAKE POST NAMES: LRN 2008, PLAYGIRL, AND MANY, MANY PHONY NAMES I GO BY. (for 1 day only :angry: .). I'LL EVEN HAVE A MONEY RAFFLE PROCEEDS COMING FROM TRIPLE CHARGING OTHER CAR CLUBS AND HAVE THE RAFFLE FOR GAS MONEY FOR THE WINNING CLUB MEMBER!(but i get 50% of the cut :angry: ). SO YOU SEE WHAT ALL YOU GUY'S ARE MISSING?! HELL WHEN MY SHOW OPENS UP I'LL PERSONALLY GREET ALL MY CAR CLUB SUPPORTERS AT THE GATE AND GREET THEM WITH THEM A HAND SHAKE AS LONG AS THERE'S MONEY IN IT WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE! SEE>


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jul 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11140654
> *GROUPE RIVERSIDE, SAN DIEGO, ARIZONA, AND BAKERSFIELD WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ON THE 3RD OF AUGUST! :yessad:
> *


SEE YOU THERE FAMILIA


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

3 MEMBERS READING THIS TOPIC PHATT BOY UCEFAMIL TEACHERS PET WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 21 2008, 02:07 PM~11140997
> *UH OH A WORD FROM RICK>  :rant: SO WHAT! BLVD. KINGS CAR CLUB AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW TO FILL MY POCKET$! I DON'T NEED NONE OF YOU GUY'S ANY WAY! THE CLUBS THAT'S DOWN FOR ME ARE NOT ONLY THA DOPPEST BUT THERE THE SMARTEST TO COME TO MY SHOW BECAUSE THEY KNOW THEY CAN DOMINATE THE COMPETITION BECAUSE THEY'LL HARDLY BE NO COMPETITION! AND THAT'S SMART IN MY BOOK! POCKET BOOK THAT IS$! AND I'M SO PROUD OF THE CLUBS THAT'S BACKING ME UP I'M GOING TO GIVE THEM A DISCOUNT ON THE NEXT DOUBLE CHARGE I GIVE TO THE CLUBS THAT ATTEND MY SHOW! HELL I'LL EVEN ANSWER THE PHONE IF THERE'S ANY PROBLEMS UNDER 1 OF MY FAKE POST NAMES: LRN 2008, PLAYGIRL, AND MANY, MANY PHONY NAMES I GO BY. (for 1 day only :angry: .). I'LL EVEN HAVE A MONEY RAFFLE PROCEEDS COMING FROM TRIPLE CHARGING OTHER CAR CLUBS AND HAVE THE RAFFLE FOR GAS MONEY FOR THE WINNING CLUB MEMBER!(but i get 50% of the cut :angry: ).  SO YOU SEE WHAT ALL YOU GUY'S ARE MISSING?! HELL WHEN MY SHOW OPENS UP I'LL PERSONALLY GREET ALL MY CAR CLUB SUPPORTERS AT THE GATE AND GREET THEM WITH THEM A HAND SHAKE AS LONG AS THERE'S MONEY IN IT WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE! SEE>
> *


ALL THIS SHIT TALIKING THAT YOU ARE DOING ON THE NATIONALS AND RICK IS JUST HELPING HIM OUT BY PUTTING HIM BACK UP ON THE TOP AND REMINDING EVERYONE OF THE SHOW.


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

and dont forget about the FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ car show AUG. 9TH IN VISALIA, AT THE VISALIA CONVENTION CENTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jul 21 2008, 04:07 PM~11141426
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALIKING THAT YOU ARE DOING ON THE NATIONALS AND RICK IS JUST HELPING HIM OUT BY PUTTING HIM BACK UP ON THE TOP AND REMINDING EVERYONE OF THE SHOW.
> *


[ALL DO RESPECT GROUPE 84] HE EARNED IT. CONVINCE THE MAJORITY OF THE CLUBS THAT'S HAD PROBLEMS WITH HIM WHY HE DOESN'T DESERVE IT. :nicoderm: :werd: :yessad: uffin: AND THAT'S NOT SHIT TALKIN. THOSE ARE THE FACTS.  BUT GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUY'S. :nicoderm:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is 
aztec image=nationals
groupe=nationals
latin world=park
nokturnal=park
impalas?
hoodlums?
valley riders?
i dont know but what ever goes down i know im crusing my shit...lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 21 2008, 02:07 PM~11140997
> *UH OH A WORD FROM RICK>  :rant: SO WHAT! BLVD. KINGS CAR CLUB AND THE REST OF YOU CLUBS NOT GOING TO MY SHOW TO FILL MY POCKET$! I DON'T NEED NONE OF YOU GUY'S ANY WAY! THE CLUBS THAT'S DOWN FOR ME ARE NOT ONLY THA DOPPEST BUT THERE THE SMARTEST TO COME TO MY SHOW BECAUSE THEY KNOW THEY CAN DOMINATE THE COMPETITION BECAUSE THEY'LL HARDLY BE NO COMPETITION! AND THAT'S SMART IN MY BOOK! POCKET BOOK THAT IS$! AND I'M SO PROUD OF THE CLUBS THAT'S BACKING ME UP I'M GOING TO GIVE THEM A DISCOUNT ON THE NEXT DOUBLE CHARGE I GIVE TO THE CLUBS THAT ATTEND MY SHOW! HELL I'LL EVEN ANSWER THE PHONE IF THERE'S ANY PROBLEMS UNDER 1 OF MY FAKE POST NAMES: LRN 2008, PLAYGIRL, AND MANY, MANY PHONY NAMES I GO BY. (for 1 day only :angry: .). I'LL EVEN HAVE A MONEY RAFFLE PROCEEDS COMING FROM TRIPLE CHARGING OTHER CAR CLUBS AND HAVE THE RAFFLE FOR GAS MONEY FOR THE WINNING CLUB MEMBER!(but i get 50% of the cut :angry: ).  SO YOU SEE WHAT ALL YOU GUY'S ARE MISSING?! HELL WHEN MY SHOW OPENS UP I'LL PERSONALLY GREET ALL MY CAR CLUB SUPPORTERS AT THE GATE AND GREET THEM WITH THEM A HAND SHAKE AS LONG AS THERE'S MONEY IN IT WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE! SEE>
> *


BLVD KINGS CC ARE ALWAYS REPPIN AT SHOWS OR ON DA STREETS. YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE COMPETITION, THE FUCKED UP UNDER CONSTRUCTION CARS WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW TRYING TO WIN A TROPHEY OR PAPER WEIGHT PLAQUE. DONT MATTER THOUGH, BOTH OF OUR (BLVD KINGS) CARS TOOK FIRST IN OUR CATAGORIES LAST YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 BEACH PARK NATIONALS

U KNOOOO


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 22 2008, 12:42 AM~11146260
> *BLVD KINGS CC ARE ALWAYS REPPIN AT SHOWS OR ON DA STREETS. YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE COMPETITION, THE FUCKED UP UNDER CONSTRUCTION CARS WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW TRYING TO WIN A TROPHEY OR PAPER WEIGHT PLAQUE. DONT MATTER THOUGH, BOTH OF OUR (BLVD KINGS) CARS TOOK FIRST IN OUR CATAGORIES LAST YEAR! :biggrin:
> *



dont know if you meant to just talk shit to the other guy or not but bro all of us have had a ride under construction at one time or another to be a lil more exact hell the phrase "a custom ride is never finished" samething with lowriders and who cares about the trophies or paper weights yea there nice to have to say your ride was the best at a certain show but arent we all there for the love of the rides anyways? i agree what lrn and their staff has done is fucked however sometimes we just have to be the bigger adult and say fuck it im going to for the lifestyle not for that dumbass or his staff..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 21 2008, 01:22 AM~11137206
> *MAYBE GOING TO PORTLAND IF NOT ILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAM NO MATTER WHERE I GO U KNOW THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...



i love this tank. however i got a question was the tank painted by stone cold kustoms here in town since hes in your signature.. cause im interested in getting some work done by him..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 22 2008, 01:42 AM~11146260
> *BLVD KINGS CC ARE ALWAYS REPPIN AT SHOWS OR ON DA STREETS. YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE COMPETITION, THE FUCKED UP UNDER CONSTRUCTION CARS WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW TRYING TO WIN A TROPHEY OR PAPER WEIGHT PLAQUE. DONT MATTER THOUGH, BOTH OF OUR (BLVD KINGS) CARS TOOK FIRST IN OUR CATAGORIES LAST YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 22 2008, 01:58 AM~11146310
> *dont know if you meant to just talk shit to the other guy or not but bro all of us have had a ride under construction at one time or another to be a lil more exact hell the phrase "a custom ride is never finished" samething with lowriders and who cares about the trophies  or paper weights yea there nice to have to say your ride was the best at a certain show but arent we all there for the love of the rides anyways?  i agree what lrn and their staff has done is fucked however sometimes we just have to be the bigger adult and say fuck it im going to for the lifestyle not for that dumbass or his staff..
> *


YOU MAKE A VALID GOOD POINT. :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: X2!

FOR THE LIFESTYLE: [BEACH PARK NATIONALS]


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 22 2008, 12:42 AM~11146260
> *BLVD KINGS CC ARE ALWAYS REPPIN AT SHOWS OR ON DA STREETS. YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE COMPETITION, THE FUCKED UP UNDER CONSTRUCTION CARS WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW TRYING TO WIN A TROPHEY OR PAPER WEIGHT PLAQUE. DONT MATTER THOUGH, BOTH OF OUR (BLVD KINGS) CARS TOOK FIRST IN OUR CATAGORIES LAST YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the win took first as well when i attended lrn NOT SURE WHAT UNDER COSTRUCTION CARS THAT ARE MENTIONED JUS GOING TO CHILL WIT THE FAM GOT MAD LOVE FOR EVERY CLUB OUT THERE. FOR US ITS NOT ABOUT BEING COOL ITS ABOUT BEING REAL IVE LEARNED THAT FROM KITA IM GONNA ENJOY THIS RIDE IN THIS LIFESTYLE AND THE LOVE WE GOT FOR LOWRIDING AS HE WOULD SAY CAUSE LIFE ONLY GOS AROUND ONCE AND IM LIKE EVERYONE IN THIS. ON THAT RIDE RIGHT NOW PEACE BROTHAS NOTHING BUT LOVE WERE ALL EQUAL (NO ONE ABOVE ANOTHER)  

UCE FAMILY


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey scoobie give me a ring dawg.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11145937
> *seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is
> aztec image=nationals
> groupe=nationals
> ...


LETS ADD ONE MORE FOR THE NATIONALS ( UCE KERN COUNTY )


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11145937
> *seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is
> aztec image=nationals
> groupe=nationals
> ...


Carnales Unidos Beach Park! :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11149638
> *Carnales Unidos Beach Park!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11149638
> *Carnales Unidos Beach Park!  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up dawg this is kurt does not matter where you go but go somewhere we have to keep our sport alive much love homie


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 22 2008, 11:53 AM~11149896
> *whats up dawg this is kurt does not matter where you go but go somewhere we have to keep our sport alive much love homie
> *


What up Big Kurt! True to that Homie , we all need to come together and UNITE !Just realy rather go the park and chill and drink a couple of coronas and let the kids run around , rather than pay a ridickulas amount of cash just to see the same cars u see every year ! Either way , i'm going to be with my Familia and chill!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

is ryderz hydraulics judging the hop at the nationals?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11152588
> *What up Big Kurt! True to that Homie ,  we all need to come together and UNITE !Just realy rather go the park and chill and drink a couple of coronas and let the kids run around , rather than pay a ridickulas amount of cash just to see the same cars u see every year ! Either way , i'm going to be with my Familia and chill!
> *


for real and every year someone gets drunk and wants to fight everyone the park it is


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11152644
> *is ryderz hydraulics judging the hop at the nationals?
> *


I DONT KNOW IF MY USOS ARE JUDGING DOUBT IT IF THERE COMPETING BUT IM SURE THER ILL BE MANY EYES ON THE STICKS


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11153150
> *for real and every year someone gets drunk and wants to fight everyone the park it is
> *



Id rather go to the show than the park , the park will be rat packed, you wont be able to cruze, and the po po will cloes it down from people getting in or out . O yes , there probley be some fights like last year. 

At least at the show I could kick it and drink up , BBQ and watch the bitches..........................


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*



Originally posted by PHATT BOY@Jul 22 2008, 11:19 AM~11148967
LETS ADD ONE MORE FOR THE NATIONALS ( UCE KERN COUNTY )


Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: uffin: UUUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOW*_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jul 22 2008, 06:47 PM~11153431
> *Id rather go to the show than the park , the park will be rat packed, you wont be able to cruze, and the po po will cloes it down from people getting in or out . O yes , there probley be some fights like last year.
> 
> At least at the show I could kick it and drink up , BBQ and watch the bitches..........................
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11153467
> *:cheesy:
> *


since when does the nationals let you bbq? this isnt an imperials show.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11154431
> *since when does the nationals let you bbq?  this isnt an imperials show.
> *


I JUST QUOTED HIM FAMILY ITS NOT SO MUCH ABOUT BBQ ITS ABOUT COMING TOGETHER AS BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND ENJOYING THE DAY SAFELY WITH ONE ANOTHER FORGET ABOUT THE NAME NATIONALS THE CLUBS ARE THE ONES THAT MAKE THE SHOW MANY ORGANIZATIONS THAT PROMOTE SHOWS HAVE MADE ALOT OF MISTAKES ALONG THE WAY I DONT THINK ABOUT ME PUTTING MONEY INTO NO ONES POCKET BUT ABOUT SHARING THE DAY WITH ARE FAMILIES OUT THERE REPRESENTING ONE LUV TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE  

UCEFAMILY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11145937
> *seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is
> aztec image=nationals
> groupe=nationals
> ...


HELLO 100% BEACH PARK

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*

WHY CANT WE MAKE YOUR LIST :angry:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 22 2008, 07:57 PM~11154796
> *I JUST QUOTED HIM FAMILY ITS NOT SO MUCH ABOUT BBQ ITS ABOUT COMING TOGETHER AS BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND ENJOYING THE DAY SAFELY WITH ONE ANOTHER FORGET ABOUT THE NAME NATIONALS THE CLUBS ARE THE ONES THAT MAKE THE SHOW MANY ORGANIZATIONS THAT PROMOTE SHOWS HAVE MADE ALOT OF MISTAKES ALONG THE WAY I DONT THINK ABOUT ME PUTTING MONEY INTO NO ONES POCKET BUT ABOUT SHARING THE DAY WITH ARE FAMILIES OUT THERE REPRESENTING ONE LUV TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE
> 
> UCEFAMILY
> *



i agree on most of that but i think that we need to take a stand against getting ripped off i never got an apology or my money back. if i was the only one then ok its a mistake but since its multiple people then it sounds like a scam it stops being fun when you get money taken


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11145937
> *seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is
> aztec image=nationals
> groupe=nationals
> ...


CANT FORGET THE "BIG M" WILL BE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11154966
> *CANT FORGET THE "BIG M" WILL BE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Latin World will be at the park in full force...............we'll just wait for the Carnales Unidos show later on to show our cars here in Bakers uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11155056
> *Latin World will be at the park in full force...............we'll just wait for the Carnales Unidos show later on to show our cars here in Bakers uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


AND THAT DATE WOULD BE OCT 26TH 
@
KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
info coming soon


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11155056
> *Latin World will be at the park in full force...............we'll just wait for the Carnales Unidos show later on to show our cars here in Bakers uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I ENJOY CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW ILL BE THERE AS WELL


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2008, 09:24 PM~11155087
> *AND THAT DATE WOULD BE OCT 26TH
> @
> KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11154942
> *i agree on most of that but i think that we need to take a stand against getting ripped off i never got an apology or my money back. if i was the only one then ok its a mistake but since its multiple people then it sounds like a scam it stops being fun when you get money taken
> *


We got you back Lito. WE don't ride any one's coat tails.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

best show in Bakersfield carnales unidos


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11155168
> *We got you back Lito. WE don't ride any one's coat tails.
> *


good lookin out dogg


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 09:33 PM~11155168
> *We got you back Lito. WE don't ride any one's coat tails.
> *


EXACTLY! :thumbsup: EVERYONE HAS A CHOICE FAMILY


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

it sucks the way all that shit went down but fellas we already lost are cruzing spot we only got latin world [much love homies] picnic and two car shows it would suck to go down to one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2008, 10:24 PM~11155087
> *AND THAT DATE WOULD BE OCT 26TH
> @
> KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


LOOKS LIKE WILL BE AT THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11152588
> *What up Big Kurt! True to that Homie ,  we all need to come together and UNITE !Just realy rather go the park and chill and drink a couple of coronas and let the kids run around , rather than pay a ridickulas amount of cash just to see the same cars u see every year ! Either way , i'm going to be with my Familia and chill!
> *


i hear you home boy but we throw more than 50 bucks away every fri night que no


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I talked th Mr. Reyes himself and were thinking about playing a softball game that day.........so anyone who wants to play, bring a glove. :biggrin: By Mr. Reyes I mean the President fo Carnales Unidos (Bakersfield) :thumbsup:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11155294
> *I talked th Mr. Reyes himself and were thinking about playing a softball game that day.........so anyone who wants to play, bring a glove. :biggrin:
> *


big beto you know i got love for you and all latin world esp david. im going to rep low riding in k c....


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Robert,
What else are we doing?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11155325
> *big beto you know i got love for you and all latin world esp david im going to rep low riding in k c
> *


Were going to rep it also but at Beach Park. Lito was wronged and by doing him dirty , he did all of Latin World dirty.


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11155356
> *Were going to rep it also but at Beach Park. Lito was wronged and by doing him dirty , he did all of Latin World dirty.
> *


i hear you homie


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Jul 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11155331
> *Hey Robert,
> What else are we doing?
> *


It's going to be a family event with all the rides out there. Any thing else you can think of let us know. The softball game is for any lowrider who wants to play (including family and friends)


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 22 2008, 09:55 PM~11155370
> *i hear you homie
> *


Bottom line is that we as a club our not protesting the show, we just chose to skip the Nationals. As a club we decide what shows to attend and what shows not to go to for what ever reason......Nationals made our not to do list. Latin World and Carnales Unidos have been in constant communication and were in the same boat as usual. Carnales Unidos show is in the top of our to do list along with the Imperials show because they know how to treat people, hopefully people will the say the same about our picinc.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11145937
> *seems like bakers is 50% and 50% out im undecided but beach park still sounds cool to me..so far i think if im sure the count is
> aztec image=nationals
> uce=nationals
> ...


seems like if it were going to be a no show then everyone should have standed together and all car club presidents could have agreed?locally anyways..just my 2 cents im solo so can get up sunday and decide... :biggrin:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats up gabe you going?


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WHAT UP KURT AND JESS UCE BABY UUUUUUUUUU KNOW LOL


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11155712
> *WHAT UP KURT AND JESS UCE BABY UUUUUUUUUU KNOW LOL
> *


whats going on


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

CHILLIN GRUBBIN THOUGHT YOU KNEW....


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11155751
> *CHILLIN GRUBBIN THOUGHT YOU KNEW....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11154431
> *since when does the nationals let you bbq?  this isnt an imperials show.
> *


Dont know if they do or dont let you. BUT I DID. 

And Im going to do it agian.

It was just a little table top type, shit thats all I need , Im not feeding the world , just the homies.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

you know I went to 30 shows last year and most took care of me and my club , but no promoter talked to us the way this fucker did,no one should talk to anybody the way this guy does so for all you that say let's promote this local show that's cuz that's the only show you go to all year or what so I'm glad that the DUB show is on the same day so me and our 70 car won't be at this show so keep up the BPN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socal_papi (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 23 2008, 05:44 AM~11156756
> *you know I went to 30 shows last year and most took care of me and my club , but no promoter talked to us the way this fucker did,no one should talk to anybody the way this guy does so for all you that say let's promote this local show that's cuz that's the only show you go to all year or what  so I'm glad that the DUB show is on the same day so me and our 70 car won't be at this show so keep up the BPN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Well i herd u called rick(owner of lowrider nationals) and wanted him to put the show on hold...Rick said that he always does the show on the first week of augest....And u got all butt hurt cause he wouldnt put the show on hold for just u.....Homie nobody is that special....lol. To be honest though rick can be an asshole, but he tries his best to make it work..I give him that...So lets have fun,Get drunk!! We have had a hell of a time for the last three yrs and were gonna have a hell of a time this yr... Who ever dont go thats on u but everyone i know which is alot of people always has a good time!!!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socal_papi_@Jul 23 2008, 08:05 AM~11157861
> *Well i herd u called rick(owner of lowrider nationals) and wanted him to put the show on hold...Rick said that he always does the show on the first week of augest....And u got all butt hurt cause he wouldnt put the show on hold for just u.....Homie nobody is that special....lol. To be honest though rick can be an asshole, but he tries his best to make it work..I give him that...So lets have fun,Get drunk!! We have had a hell of a time for the last three yrs and were gonna have a hell of a time this yr... Who ever dont go thats on u but everyone i know which is alot of people always has a good time!!!
> *



have a great time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wow q novelaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 23 2008, 05:44 AM~11156756
> *you know I went to 30 shows last year and most took care of me and my club , but no promoter talked to us the way this fucker did,no one should talk to anybody the way this guy does so for all you that say let's promote this local show that's cuz that's the only show you go to all year or what  so I'm glad that the DUB show is on the same day so me and our 70 car won't be at this show so keep up the BPN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up scoob this is curt i wouldnt say promoting but im with out a doubt going to any show in my city traveling is not at all an issue for me whats up dawg


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

What up Kurt! :wave:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Jul 23 2008, 12:25 PM~11159490
> *What up Kurt! :wave:
> *


whats up home boy


----------



## socal_papi (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 23 2008, 12:17 PM~11159404
> *whats up scoob this is curt i wouldnt say promoting but im with out a doubt going to any show in my city traveling is not at all an issue for me
> *


Didnt we just get back from stockton with real lowriders.......lol  :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11152644
> *is ryderz hydraulics judging the hop at the nationals?
> *



yes im judging the hop again....john


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 23 2008, 05:11 PM~11162064
> *yes im judging the hop again....john
> *


add A 84 CADD TO YOUR LIST OF HOPPERS USO FOR THE NEW SEASON :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 23 2008, 07:12 PM~11163141
> *add  A 84 CADD TO YOUR LIST OF HOPPERS USO FOR THE NEW SEASON :0
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 22 2008, 11:17 PM~11155558
> *whats up gabe you going?
> *


probly you know only thing drawing me to the show ...is to see all the rides from other towns come to shine..and to show them my ride you know..and maybe play with them on the streets after??
:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL. First off I haven't talked to rick since last year let me see he owes $ to his judges from last year but you believe what you want rick is a promoter that's why he called Raider and told him to say that he got all his $ back bull shit, but me and all the other 80 guys on here are making all this up cuz I got butt hurt and there all my freinds on layitlow and there just trying to cheer me up !


One more thing waaaaaaaaaaaassss up curt you know how we do it !!!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

AHH FUCK THIS SHOW... IT WILL BE BETTER IN KING CITY... uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 23 2008, 05:11 PM~11162064
> *yes im judging the hop again....john
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE HOP RULES ARE?


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 B.P.N.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 23 2008, 04:11 PM~11162064
> *yes im judging the hop again....john
> *


 :thumbsup: what are the rules and classes?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok+Jul 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11165327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 24 2008, 12:13 AM~11165327
> *LOL. First off I haven't talked to rick since last year let me see he owes $ to his judges from last year  but you believe what you want rick is a promoter that's why he called Raider and told him to say that he got all his $ back bull shit, but me and all the other 80 guys on here are making all this up cuz I got butt  hurt and there all my freinds on layitlow and there just trying to cheer me up !
> One more thing waaaaaaaaaaaassss up curt you know how we do it !!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11167129
> *dammmmmmmmm right, I still haven't got my money back :angry:
> scooby congrats on da mag cover
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WITH ALL THIS MONEY RICK OWES TO ALL THESE CLUBS AND HIRED HAND HOW CAN A CLUB OR AS PEOPLE STILL ATTEND HIS LRN SHOW? YES THE EXCUSE COULD FLY AROUND "WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME ETC." BUT TRUTH BE TOLD THERE IS AN OPTION IF IT IS ABOUT HAVING A GOODTIME. 2 OPTIONS TO BE EXACT: THE DUB SHOW AND BEACH PARK. BUT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IS REALLY ABOUT COMPEITION AND YES A GOOD TIME BUT AT WHAT COST TO YOUR OWN MORALS OF DOING WHAT'S RIGHT FOR YOUR FELLO LOWRIDERS THAT SEEM TO BE NUMEROUS THAT FELL VICTIM TO THE NEW OWNER RICK. AND KEEP IN MIND THAT CLUBS AND PEOPLE ARE ALSO WILL BE LOOKING AT YOUR CLUB AS A PEOPLE WITH IN THE CLUB ON HOW YOU TRULY GOT THERE BACK AT THIS TIME OF NEEDED JUSTICE FROM RICK'S CONTINUEL WRONG DOING, DASEATMENT, AND MISTREATMENT OF THE CLUBS THAT GOT DONE WRONG AND STILL DOING WRONG TODAY. BY ATTENDING RICKS SHOW UNDER THE EXCUSE UNBRELLA OF "IT'S IN MY BACKYARD", "JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME", OR "IT'S JUST LUV FOR THE SPORT" OR WHATEVER DOESN'T SEND A MESSAGE TO RICK ON HIS CONTINUEL ABUSE TOWARDS A LOT OF CLUBS THAT IS STILL AS ONE GENTLMEN PUT IT [BUTT HURT]. WELL RICK BEEN PUTTIN A LOT OF BUTT HURT WITH NO VASOLINE FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS WITH NO REMORSE. SO THE STATING THAT [RICK CAN BE AN ASS HOLE SOMETIMES] IS A FALSE [MISSPOKE] STATEMENT. HE'S AN ASS HOLE ALL THE TIME! :angry: I HEAR CLUBS SAY I THE TERM OFTEN: "I GOT YOUR BACK", "IT'S FAMILY", "IT'S A FAMILY THING" ETC. BUT THIS IS PROBABLY THE BIGGEST TIME TO HAVE YOUR FAMILIES BACK OF NOT JUST ONE CLUB BUT OF THE MULTIBLE CLUBS THAT SUFFERED UNDER THE HANDS OF RICK [LRN] TO {BACK YOUR STATEMENTS UP} TO SEND A CRYSTAL CLEAR MESSAGE TO ALL THE (CROOKED PROMOTERS) OUT THEIR THAT YOU DO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OR (FAMILY) WRONG THEY WILL UNITE AND YOU WILL PAY BY THE ONLY WAY YOU [THE PROMOTER] UNDERSTANDS AND THAT'S BY THEIR POCKET BOOK! REMEMBER IT COULD BE YOUR CLUB THAT CAN FALL VICTIM NEXT TIME AND THEN THE QUESTION WILL COME DOWN TO WHO WILL HAVE YOUR BACK WHEN YOUR TIME IS NEEDED?  :yessad: :nosad: :werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

wow so it's not just me wow what pissed me off the most is that we gave him another chance and a few clubs talked about it and we did and for what and to any club that goes to this show and trys to brag about a trophy they got atthis show it don't mean shit cuz boxing in a ring by your self does not make you a winner, see you all at the Carnales show in Oct Scooby out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 10:31 AM~11167460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11165327
> *LOL. First off I haven't talked to rick since last year let me see he owes $ to his judges from last year  but you believe what you want rick is a promoter that's why he called Raider and told him to say that he got all his $ back bull shit, but me and all the other 80 guys on here are making all this up cuz I got butt  hurt and there all my freinds on layitlow and there just trying to cheer me up !
> One more thing waaaaaaaaaaaassss up curt you know how we do it !!!!!!!!
> *


  loco


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this show smells like





















:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11167382
> *WITH ALL THIS MONEY RICK OWES TO ALL THESE CLUBS AND HIRED HAND HOW CAN  A CLUB OR AS PEOPLE STILL ATTEND HIS LRN SHOW? YES THE EXCUSE COULD FLY AROUND "WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME ETC." BUT TRUTH BE TOLD THERE IS AN OPTION IF IT IS ABOUT HAVING A GOODTIME. 2 OPTIONS TO BE EXACT: THE DUB SHOW AND BEACH PARK. BUT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IS REALLY ABOUT COMPEITION AND YES A GOOD TIME BUT AT WHAT COST TO YOUR OWN MORALS OF DOING WHAT'S RIGHT FOR YOUR FELLO LOWRIDERS THAT SEEM TO BE NUMEROUS THAT FELL VICTIM TO THE NEW OWNER RICK. AND KEEP IN MIND THAT CLUBS AND PEOPLE ARE ALSO WILL BE LOOKING AT YOUR CLUB AS A PEOPLE WITH IN THE CLUB ON HOW YOU TRULY GOT THERE BACK AT THIS TIME OF NEEDED JUSTICE FROM RICK'S CONTINUEL WRONG DOING, DESEATMENT, AND MISTREATMENT OF THE CLUBS THAT GOT DONE WRONG AND STILL DOING WRONG TODAY. BY ATTENDING RICKS SHOW UNDER THE EXCUSE UNBRELLA OF "IT'S IN MY BACKYARD", "JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME", OR "IT'S JUST LUV FOR THE SPORT" OR WHATEVER  DOESN'T SEND A MESSAGE TO RICK ON HIS CONTINUEL ABUSE TOWARDS A LOT OF CLUBS THAT IS STILL AS ONE GENTLMEN PUT IT [BUTT HURT]. WELL RICK BEEN PUTTIN A LOT OF BUTT  HURT WITH NO VASOLINE FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS WITH NO REMORSE. SO THE STATING THAT [RICK CAN BE AN ASS HOLE SOMETIMES] IS A FALSE [MISSPOKE] STATEMENT. HE'S AN ASS HOLE ALL THE TIME! :angry:  I HEAR CLUBS SAY I THE TERM OFTEN: "I GOT YOUR BACK", "IT'S FAMILY", "IT'S A FAMILY THING" ETC. BUT THIS IS PROBABLY THE BIGGEST TIME TO HAVE YOUR FAMILIES BACK OF NOT JUST ONE CLUB BUT OF THE MULTIBLE CLUBS THAT SUFFERED UNDER THE HANDS OF RICK [LRN] TO {BACK YOUR STATEMENTS UP} TO SEND A CRYSTAL CLEAR MESSAGE TO ALL THE (CROOKED PROMOTERS) OUT THEIR THAT YOU DO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OR (FAMILY) WRONG THEY WILL UNITE AND YOU WILL PAY BY THE ONLY WAY YOU [THE PROMOTER] UNDERSTANDS AND THAT'S BY THEIR POCKET BOOK! REMEMBER IT COULD BE YOUR CLUB THAT CAN FALL VICTIM NEXT TIME AND THEN THE QUESTION WILL COME DOWN TO WHO WILL HAVE YOUR BACK WHEN YOUR TIME IS NEEDED?   :yessad:  :nosad:  :werd:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 24 2008, 11:41 AM~11168648
> *wow so it's not just me wow what pissed me off the most is that we gave him another chance and a few clubs talked about it and we did and for what and to any club that goes to this show and trys to brag about a trophy they got atthis show  it don't mean shit cuz boxing in a ring by your self does not make you a winner, see you all at the Carnales show in Oct Scooby out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2008, 06:11 PM~11171416


DUB SHOW TTT! TO THE TOP! :biggrin: BEACH PARK NATIONALS TTT! TO THE TOP!  LOWRIDER NATIONALS TTT! ......................................................................TO THE TOILET! :thumbsdown: :werd: :barf: with doo doo in it!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Jul 24 2008, 07:45 PM~11172686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so are there any rules for the radicals elco's let me no;;if u want me to be there


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

wass up uce! see you guys soon!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 








































I PERSONALLY WOULD NOT IMPOSE MY OWN FEELINGS ON ANYONE.I STILL GOT EQUALL MADD LOVE FOR ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE. IVE BEEN TO SHOWS THAT I FELT WHERE THE PROMOTER OF THE SHOW WAS NOT BEING FAIR BUT I VOICE MY OPINION AND THERE. HOPEFULLY THEY WILL MAKE THE RIGHT CHOICE THE NEXT TIME WE HAVE HAD DISAGREEMENTS WITH OTHER ORGANIZATIONS(SHOW) WE CHOOSE NOT TO ATTEND THATS IT END OF POINT. I DO NOT EXPECT ANYONES CLUB TO SAY WELL THERE TREATED UNFAIRLY SO WE ARE NO LONGER ATTENDING.

PS.IF WE ALL STOPED GOING TO SHOWS WHEN EVER SOMEONE WAS MISTREATED TREATED UNFAIRLY MIS JUDGED WE WOULD NO LONGER HAVE SHOWS AT THE COMPETITIVE LEVEL AS FAR AS THE NATIONALS GO JUS GOING TO REPRESENT ENJOY THE DAY WITH OUR NEW BROTHERS NOTHING ELSE PEACE WE ARE ALL FAMILY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11167460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE ELRAIDER YOU PHOTO SHOPPED MY CHILONGI YOU MUST HAVE FOUND IT ONLINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 24 2008, 11:02 PM~11174633
> *PINCHE ELRAIDER YOU PHOTO SHOPPED MY CHILONGI YOU MUST HAVE FOUND IT ONLINE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK NOW WHAT ARE THE RULES 4 THE RADICAL HOPPERS???? NEED 2 NO;;OR MAYBE WE WILL GO TO THE OTHER EVENT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST GO TO THE OTHER EVENT.........................................................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 25 2008, 09:03 AM~11176701
> *JUST GO TO THE OTHER EVENT.........................................................
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 25 2008, 08:41 AM~11176517
> *OK  NOW  WHAT ARE THE RULES 4 THE RADICAL HOPPERS???? NEED 2 NO;;OR MAYBE WE WILL GO TO THE OTHER EVENT
> *


slow down bigg al either event equally are going to be good i dont know if there is any payouts at the park dont matter to us were looking to have a good time im sure they will be posted up asap  the park i think they mentioned there gonna have softball for clubs to challenge


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11135615
> *:biggrin:
> dont let your sd pass get revoked homeboy!!
> j/k tuff guy
> *



FROM SD TO BKS GROUPE AND YA WHAT EVER I SAID MAYBE I SHOULD STUCK TO IT BUT AT THE TIME MY OTHER CHAPETERS WHERE UNDESIDED WHEATHER THEY CAN COME OR NOT BUT HEARING THAT IMA HAVE ALL MY CHAPTERS THERE,THAT DOES MEAN THAT IM GOING BACK ON MY WORD BUT IM JUST SUPPORTING MY CLUB AND WHERE I NEED TO BE ITS A BACK YARD SHOW AND I HAVE ENOUGH RESPECT TO SUPPORT MY OUT OF TOWN MEMEBERS


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11135888
> *:uh: ^ EARLIER STATEMENT FROM GROUPE BKS MEMBER ^ AND NOW THERE GOIN BACK TO THIS SHOW SUPPORTING RICK OF LRN?! {MUCH RESPECT TO YOU GUY'S FROM GROUPE} BUT WE DON'T GET IT! :uh:  :no:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nicoderm:
> *



I MAY HAVE SAID THAT SHOW SUCKS, BUT I DIDN'T SAY THAT I WOULDN'T GO AGAIN YEA I WAS PIST TAKING 2ND I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUNCH OF BULL BUT I GUESS WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENDS THIS YEAR. IM STILL GONA BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY MEMBERS REGARDLESS


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> :uh:
> relax tuff guy
> GROUPE will be at the Nationals!!!
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

PEOPLE, YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THE FACILITY IS PRETTY DAM GOOD FOR HAVING A SHOW. THE CARS THAT SHOW UP ARE OF GREAT QUALITY NOW. THE ENTERTAINMENT IS NOT HALF BAD, I MYSELF HAVE SHOWN AT THE NATIONALS MANY TIMES, AND I MUST AGREE THE JUDGING HAS A LOT OF ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT. I REMEMBER THE " STRAIGHT CLOWNIN TOUR" PUT ON BY ZUESS (r.i.p.) AND BUGS, AT THE SAME FACILITY EVERYONE HAD FUN AND THE JUDGING I FELT HAD AT LEAST A 90% SATISFACTION RATE. NOW THATS HIGH FOR A SHOW OF THAT SIZE.
I BELIEVE THAT THE LRN PROMOTER HAS TO RESTRUCTURE THEIR JUDGING PROTOCOL OR AT LEAST MAKE PARTICIPANTS AWARE/EDJUCATE ON HOW THEY JUDGE, THAT WAY THE PARTICIPANTS CAN MAKE A DECISION IF THEY WANT TO SHOW OR NOT WITHOUT GETTING ANGRY. this has been my two cents. PEACE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11181306
> *I MAY HAVE SAID THAT SHOW SUCKS, BUT I DIDN'T SAY THAT I WOULDN'T GO AGAIN YEA I WAS PIST TAKING 2ND I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUNCH OF BULL BUT I GUESS WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENDS THIS YEAR. IM STILL GONA BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY MEMBERS REGARDLESS
> *


[SUPPORT] OF YOUR CLUB IS WELL RESPECTED. GOOD LUCK GROUPE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 24 2008, 10:58 PM~11174584
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqytslPJ4iA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 26 2008, 04:38 AM~11182879
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqytslPJ4iA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg
> ...


I WILL ADMIT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS (WAS) ONE MY FAVORITE SHOWS WHICH THE VIDEOS TAKE ME BACK. NICE VIDEOS UCE aka {USO} BUT SINCE RICK BEEN OWNING AND RUNNING THE SHOW IT'S BEEN SPIRRALING DOWN HILL DUE TO HIS MISTREATMENT OF CAR SHOW COMPETITORS. SO I PERSONALLY AND THE CLUBS PROTESTING THE SHOW HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE SHOW ITSELF BUT THE RUNNING OF THE SHOW BY RICK. AS LONG AS RICK IS IN OWNERSHIP OF THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IT WILL NEVER BE AS FUN AS IT WAS WHEN THE FORMER OWNERS WHO MADE AN RAN IT TO IT BECAME WHAT USED TO BE A LARGE SHOW; BUT NOW DECREASING. MOST CLUBS DON'T AND NOT JUST GOING TO STOP GOING TO ALL SHOWS TO THERE WILL BE NO MORE SHOS BECAUSE THAT'LL UNREALISTIC. BUT WHEN PEOPLE ARE ABUSED AND TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF FOR YEARS BTY THIS 1 INDIVIDUAL TO FEED HIS GREED THE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE LEFT TO TAKE ASTAND FOR NO MORE MISTREATMENT. EVEN IF IT'S AGAINST THERE THERE FAVORITE SHOW WHICH UNFORTUNATELY IS [OWNED] AND RAN BY RICK. AND THE ONLY WAY TO DEAL WITH GUY'S LIKE HIM IS TO ATTACK HIS POCKET BOOK NOT TALK. THAT BEEN TRIED BY MANY WITH HIM. THAT', WHY HE'S BEEN KISSING UP UNDER DIFFERENT PROFILE NAMES TRYING TO LOOR THE CLUBS TO COME BACK WITH GAS IN A (RAFFLE :angry: ) BUT IN STILL OWING MONEY TO CLUB MEMBERS AND FORMER STAFF TO THIS DAY. SO HAVE A GOOD 1 UCE AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUY'S.:uh:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

hello this is john from ryderz hydraulics and im still the hop judge...If anyone has any questions about the hop and dance pls call the shop monday thru friday after 5 pm and all day saturday..thanks john 661-327-9379


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 02:03 PM~11185216
> *hello this is john from ryderz hydraulics and im still the hop judge...If anyone has any questions about the hop and dance pls call the shop monday thru friday after 5 pm and all day saturday..thanks john 661-327-9379
> *


sup foo? :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

what hoppers are going to be in bakersfield that anyone knows about?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 04:03 PM~11185216
> *hello this is john from ryderz hydraulics and im still the hop judge...If anyone has any questions about the hop and dance pls call the shop monday thru friday after 5 pm and all day saturday..thanks john 661-327-9379
> *


SUP MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

Super Hop Rules & Classes
2008

$1,000.00 per category 750.00=1st 250.00=2nd

STREET CLASS 37” AND UNDER
MANDATORY SHOCKS FOR STREET CLASS

1. SINGLE PUMP CAR 2. SINGLE PUMP TRUCK	
3. Double pump 4. Single pump impala	

RADICAL CLASS 37” AND OVER

1. SINGLE PUMP CAR 2. SINGLE PUMP TRUCK 
3. DOUBLE PUMP CAR 4. DOUBLE PUMP TRUCK
5. LUXURY

DANCE CLASS

6. DANCE 

FRONT BUMPERS AND REAR ARE MANDATORY! 
EXCEPT TRUCKS WHERE REAR/BACK BUMPERS ARE OPTIONAL!

* Note: Dance is open to Air and Hydraulic systems.
All vehicles can use unlimited batteries.
:60 seconds to qualify – 2 minutes total

PERSONNEL

DANCE DURATION HOP DURATION

a. One switchman a.2:00minutes a. 60seconds
b. One trunckman/CO2

There is a 15 second grace period within a round for trouble shooting. If you go beyond your grace period, round will terminate. Points scored will be retained as official qualifiers. Tires must all be the same size.

DISQUALIFICATION
A. Arguing with Hop officials. D. Cheating 
B. Unsportsmanlike conduct E. Unequal tire size
C. Failure to obey Hop officials

Important: 3 vehicles make a class. Otherwise round is considered exhibition.
Cash award $300.00, no title awarded (i.e. Trophy/Ring).
Less then 3 vehicles winner take all must hit 37” or better to win.

Failure to meet the above requirements will result in disqualification or loss of points/inc

we have added 4 more classes to make it more fair for everybody.if u still have question please call 661-327-9379.after 5:00 monday-friday,and all day saturday....john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 26 2008, 04:31 PM~11185967
> *SUP MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hows is going brother...hows life...john


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no battery limit :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

let show up and see how it go's maybe it well get better with much support i know uce kern county will be there and others


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 05:04 PM~11186141
> *Super Hop Rules & Classes
> 2008
> 
> ...



ok one last thing..!  no getting stuck.no double switching,and tires are to be no bigger the 205's. these rule will be strictly inforced.....! john


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jul 26 2008, 05:25 PM~11186241
> *let show up and see how it go's maybe it well get better with much support i know uce kern county will be there and others
> *


we usually do real good at the hop.! usually if u go home unhappy its because u didnt place.atleast at the hop.i do my best to make sure everybody is treated fairly....john


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 06:29 PM~11186259
> *we usually do real good at the hop.! usually if u go home unhappy its because u didnt place.atleast at the hop.i do my best to make sure everybody is treated fairly....john
> *


well said whats up john!!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

SUP BEN HOWS TEXAS....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 26 2008, 06:44 PM~11186625
> *SUP BEN HOWS TEXAS....
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 06:49 PM~11186644
> *:biggrin:
> *


SWEET


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jul 26 2008, 06:51 PM~11186658
> *SWEET
> *


 :wave:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11186259
> *we usually do real good at the hop.! usually if u go home unhappy its because u didnt place.atleast at the hop.i do my best to make sure everybody is treated fairly....john
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

will be at the show


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jul 27 2008, 06:58 PM~11192045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT RICK HIS FUCKED UP SHOW OR THE HOP ANYBODY THAT SUPPORT'S THIS PUTO IS MAKING MISTAKE BUT FUCK IT GIVE HIM YOUR$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ everyone at the park


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 27 2008, 07:12 PM~11192146
> *I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT RICK HIS FUCKED UP SHOW OR THE HOP ANYBODY THAT SUPPORT'S THIS PUTO IS MAKING MISTAKE BUT FUCK IT GIVE HIM YOUR$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ everyone at the park
> *


well john well do his best at the hop judging! pretty sure no one will walk away unhappy from the hop! we cant call the rest of the show but i will support the hop!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams will be at the beach park national see yah homies there


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

is it still on August 3


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jul 27 2008, 06:58 PM~11192045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you there uso


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 27 2008, 06:53 PM~11192487
> *well john well do his best at the hop judging! pretty sure no one will walk away unhappy from the hop! we cant call the rest of the show but i will support the hop!
> *


well said


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats up brothers! Sorry I will not be there. Good luck and put it down!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jul 28 2008, 09:16 AM~11195954
> *Whats up brothers! Sorry I will not be there. Good luck and put it down!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 22 2008, 12:11 PM~10925449
> *Thanks. I won't be going they can keep my pre reg money Hopefully in a few years they can cleanup there act but if Fellow lowriders are taking a stand against it then why should I go support it. Thanks for your advise
> *





Mando, Congrats on your troka. You spent so much time and money on your troka to have it the way it is and it is a shame not to show it of. I seen your troka and it is the best truck there is at this time. Your truck is the to beat. It wouldn't matter who goes or not the LRN. Your truck will take the best of show and most likely the ring anyways.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11192487
> *well john well do his best at the hop judging! pretty sure no one will walk away unhappy from the hop! we cant call the rest of the show but i will support the hop!
> *


That's right Gordo. See you at the Park.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jul 28 2008, 10:23 AM~11196439
> *Mando, Congrats on your troka.  You spent so much time and money on your troka to have it the way it is and it is a shame not to show it of.  I seen your troka and it is the best truck there is at this time. Your truck is the to beat. It wouldn't matter who goes or not the LRN. Your truck will take the best of show and most likely the ring anyways.
> *


Thanks I wish I could go.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11193094
> *classic dreams will be at the beach park national see yah homies there
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING CLASSIC DREAMS BRING YOUR BASEBALL GLOVES CAUSE IT'S GOING TO BE ON AT THE PARK OH YEAH AND SOME BEER I HEARD RICK LET THIS LOCAL CAR CLUB HANGING AT THE REPLAY LOUNGE FOR HIS SO CALL PROMOTION :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 28 2008, 09:42 PM~11202638
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING CLASSIC DREAMS BRING YOUR BASEBALL GLOVES CAUSE IT'S GOING TO BE ON AT THE PARK OH YEAH AND SOME BEER I HEARD RICK LET THIS LOCAL CAR CLUB HANGING AT THE REPLAY LOUNGE FOR HIS SO CALL PROMOTION  :biggrin: [/size]
> *


WUTS UP HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: WILL SEE MY UCE HOMEBOYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  sure will


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> cadyillac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 29 2008, 11:21 AM~11206213
> *:biggrin: WILL SEE MY UCE HOMEBOYS THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

see you there! UCE KC


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

i"ll see every one at the beach park diamond


LATIN WORLD FAMILY


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 29 2008, 07:30 PM~11211292
> *i"ll see every one at the beach park diamond
> LATIN WORLD FAMILY
> *



KERN COUNTY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 29 2008, 08:30 PM~11211292
> *i"ll see every one at the beach park diamond
> LATIN WORLD FAMILY
> *


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11202695
> *WUTS UP HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE PARK


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11211641
> *WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE PARK
> *


wuts happening at the park,,, im following you to the nationals :0


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT THE PARK SUNDAY BPN NEED SAY MORE


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> wuts happening at the park,,, im following you to the nationals :0
> [/quote/]MAS PUTO YOU SAID THE nationals LOL :biggrin: YOU FUNNY MOFO


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 29 2008, 09:00 PM~11211696
> *SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT THE PARK SUNDAY BPN NEED SAY MORE
> *


so what were not real ryderz?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2008, 05:26 PM~11186244
> *ok one last thing..!  no getting stuck.no double switching,and tires are to be no bigger the 205's. these rule will be strictly inforced.....! john
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

This is Julio. Real riders will be at the Nationals. If anyone has something to say let me know. UCE KC putting it down<


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 29 2008, 10:58 PM~11213031
> *This is Julio. Real riders will be at the Nationals. If anyone has something to say let me know. UCE KC putting it down<
> *


how long has kern county had a uce car club chapter?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 30 2008, 07:49 AM~11214039
> *how long has kern county  had a uce car club chapter?
> *


just started this chapter why?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 08:49 AM~11214350
> *just started this chapter why?
> *


ACTUALLY ITS BEEN AROUND, THE CHPTR WAS DOWN FOR AWHILE AND GETTING SET TO REPRESENT LIKE THEY KNOW HOW TO DO ONCE AGAIN HOLLA :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 07:49 AM~11214350
> *just started this chapter why?
> *



now that you mention it being around a while i do remember a local truck and i think a candy green Monte carlo with a plaque but this was about 7 years ago


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 30 2008, 09:12 AM~11214501
> *now that you mention it being around a while i do remember a local truck and i think a candy green Monte carlo with a plaque but this was about 7 years ago
> *


that was a total diffrent set of people!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:38 AM~11214693
> *that was a total diffrent set of people!
> *


SAME TEAM/ SAME DREAM/ SAME SCHEME ONCE AN USO ALWAYS AN USO.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 30 2008, 12:28 PM~11215968
> *SAME TEAM/ SAME DREAM/ SAME SCHEME ONCE AN USO ALWAYS AN USO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11212695
> *so what were not real ryderz?
> *


I guess people that choose to go to the park are real ryders but if i can remember MY CLUB and yours do have a lot of real ryders in it so to say especially if we can go as far as arizona, san diego, and all up and down califorina rep that bakersfield plaque but never seeing none of them but still have that BKS plaque and my GROUPE shirt but to make a long story short see u at the lowrider nationals!!!!!!    :cheesy: :cheesy: 


GROUPE BAKERSFIELD


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11211637
> *
> *




Thats coo dogg aint nobody trying to get on a argument over it go to the park or to The show what ever makes u happy u know i hope u guys have a good time hit me up !!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: MR MONTE CARLO WHATS UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 30 2008, 02:23 PM~11217483
> *Thats coo dogg aint nobody trying to get on a argument over it go to the park or to The show what ever makes u happy u know i hope u guys have a good time hit me up !!!!!!
> *



come on alex you know you see me repin all over the place dont act like you 
dont see me dogg you know how i roll you and i have been doin this shit since high school no arguments here the clubs going to the show just have a differant point of view than ours you guys handle yours at the show just consider beach park the after party.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 30 2008, 03:36 PM~11218196
> *:biggrin: MR MONTE CARLO WHATS UP. :biggrin:
> *




wuz up julio


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

JUST HERE HOPE YOU GUY S HAVE FUN AT THE PARK


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 30 2008, 03:44 PM~11218300
> * JUST HERE HOPE YOU GUY S HAVE  FUN    AT THE PARK
> *



thanks i appreciate that you do the same but at the fairgrounds  

i got a beer and burger waiting for you at the park afterward and if we get the lights maybe we can get a softball game


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 26 2008, 05:35 PM~11186293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FAMILY


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

can someone give me ricks number, 
the 323-465-4197 one at the top of the post is disconected.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 30 2008, 03:23 PM~11217483
> *Thats coo dogg aint nobody trying to get on a argument over it go to the park or to The show what ever makes u happy u know i hope u guys have a good time hit me up !!!!!!
> *


* :0 im not arguing :biggrin: im just me :biggrin: i got yo back alex,,,i know you like the open bars at weddings :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 05:28 PM~11219417
> *can someone give me ricks number,
> the 323-465-4197  one at the top of the post is disconected.
> *



does he owe you money too? thats what happens when he owes you money he disconnects his numbers.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 30 2008, 03:23 PM~11217483
> *Thats coo dogg aint nobody trying to get on a argument over it go to the park or to The show what ever makes u happy u know i hope u guys have a good time hit me up !!!!!!
> *


i feel the same way you do!but when someone comes on and says all the real ryderz are gonna be at the park what kinda shit is that? i hope everyone has a good time regardless! oh bye the way alex ur gay!lol


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 06:28 PM~11219417
> *can someone give me ricks number,
> the 323-465-4197  one at the top of the post is disconected.
> *


need the number


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 07:19 PM~11219810
> *i feel the same way you do!but when someone comes on and says all the real ryderz are gonna be at the park what kinda shit is that? i hope everyone has a good time regardless! oh bye the way alex ur gay!lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 30 2008, 07:31 PM~11219913
> *:0  :0
> *


alex is my bish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

ill see every one from bakers there :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 30 2008, 03:19 PM~11217435
> *I guess people that choose to go to the park are real ryders but  if i can remember MY CLUB and yours do have a lot of real ryders  in it so to say especially if we can go as far as arizona, san diego, and all up and down califorina rep that  bakersfield plaque  but  never seeing none of them  but still have that BKS plaque  and my GROUPE shirt but to make a long story short see u at the lowrider nationals!!!!!!          :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> GROUPE BAKERSFIELD
> *


LATIN WORLD DOES GO EVERY WHERE TO LA TO VEGAS TO FRESNO TO WHERE EVER WITH ARE PLAQUE'S UP DON'T KNOW IF YOU DO THE SAME AND JUST CAUSE YOUR GOING TO THAT FUCK LRN SHOW DOSEN'T MEAN YOUR NOT A REAL RIDER BUT AS FOR ME YOU CAN SEE ME EVERY WEEKEND ROLLING MY SHIT AROUND TOWN YEAH THE BLUE 63 ANYWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW WHAT'S UP TO THE HOMIE JULIO M. :biggrin:


----------



## lalioh (Mar 22, 2005)

Open Letter from the Lowrider Nationals

The Lowrider Nationals humbly apologizes if we have offended or inconvenienced anyone in anyway it was not our intention. 

We want to make your experience at the Lowrider Nationals as much fun and as easy as possible, there were areas were it did not go as we had hoped. Those who know us know we are working to produce an event that the community can be proud of. We are passionate and committed, not only to the Lowrider Nationals, but to the sport of Lowriding.

Our mission statement was written with utmost respect for the sport and the car clubs that have devoted their lives to Lowriding, whether in a Lo Lo, DUB, Euro or Import or just plain love for the sport. It is posted on our web site under “About Us.”

Here is quote from our Mission Statement that best describes our goals for the Nationals:

…“The event spotlights the urban car culture and lifestyle that encompasses Lowriders, Euros, Imports and Dubs. It provides a platform for car clubs and sports enthusiasts to showcase their artistry and creativity. The event’s producers uphold the car clubs’ principles of leadership, sportsmanship and the spirit of team-building.”

“Our goal is to be the premier Urban car show in the country.” …

For those who do not know us, we want to share what we have done to make the Lowrider Nationals the best it can be for the last three years. 

From the beginning, we met with car clubs not only in Bakersfield but also at every car show we attended promoting the Lowrider Nationals. We asked the members and individuals what we could do to make the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country. We took these suggestions and began to implement them into the Lowrider Nationals.

One of the first issues was the judging: car club members suggested we use judges from different areas and not just from Bakersfield. This has been implemented.

Second, were the categories: More categories were requested in the Lowrider category, in the Hop categories, more in the DUBS, Euros and Imports. This was implemented. In 2007, we continued to add more categories at the request of car clubs and we added most notably a DUB Nationals Champion category that we now have. 

Third, load in on the dirt: Car owners said it was difficult to drive their cars through the dirt when they loaded in and then get them clean enough for the show. So, we came up with a way to enter the car show without going through the dirt. It did not go as smooth as everyone wanted, but when you try new things, sometimes the bugs need to be worked out.

Fourth, pre-registration: Many car clubs want to be indoors and feel if they pre register they that should automatically get them indoors. We took their suggestions and tried a different way. Unfortunately, not everyone was happy with the new process so we went back to the first-come-first-served method.

Fifth talent line up: Many club members requested old school music along with the hip-hop. So in 2007 we added several old school acts to the line up to include everyone in the car show.

Sixth, paying two times: If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it. But apologizing isn't enough. Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out. 

Seventh, we are not scammers, or crooked. We respect the people that are devoted to and support the Lowrider Nationals.

Eight, if any of our staff was disrespectful or rude in any way, we will do everything we can to ensure it does not happen again.

To set the record straight WE CARE ABOUT ALL THE CAR CLUBS, AND INDIVIDUAL CAR BUILDERS. We know that it takes the cars, the hoppers, the performers, and the people to make the show a great one! We want to provide the best event for car builders to show off all the hard work and money they put into the love of the cars.

We are committed to making the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country not only for the local car clubs in Bakersfield, but for all the visiting car clubs from anywhere in the country that love the sport of driving a LO LO even if it’s a DUB, EURO or IMPORT.

We want to make the Lowrider Nationals a great experience for all the people who come to enjoy all of the hot cars.

We are continuing to work on making the show better, smoother, more prize money, and more categories. Working together, we can make this sport grow to the level of other car shows like the Hot Rod, Classic Cars, and Monster Trucks. The sport of Lowriding has just as much to offer the world with the artistry, custom design, and overall talent that exists in the Lowrider community. 

We appreciate your input please send your comments or suggestions to [email protected]. We want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly!

Last, we would like to invite you back. There are less and less car shows every year. We all want to elevate the sport and make it continue to grow and we want to be your car show of choice. Thank you to all of the car clubs, individual car builders, hoppers, and the people who love and support the sport of Lowriding. 

AND THANK YOU TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS OVER THE YEARS. WITHOUT YOU, THERE WOULDN’T BE A LOWRIDER NATIONALS!!!

See you at the LOWRIDER NATIONALS, AUGUST 3, 2008! Visit website to see video highlights of the exciting Xth anniversary Lowrider Nationals and updated pics.

Sincerely,
LRN Co-Producers


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 29 2008, 09:00 PM~11211696
> *SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT THE PARK SUNDAY BPN NEED SAY MORE
> *


i guess u had a change of heart!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP GORDO  would be nice if all clubs went too nationals but you guy are going too the park well have a good time out there. :biggrin: we will put down :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:28 PM~11219417
> *can someone give me ricks number,
> the 323-465-4197  one at the top of the post is disconected.
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 30 2008, 07:51 PM~11219619
> *does he owe you money too?  thats what happens when he owes you money he disconnects his numbers.
> *


 :werd: :yessad: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

ILL SEE U ALL @ BEACH PARK SUNDAY ILL BE TAKING DA T.C. OUT THERE WITH HELLA HOES IN IT U KNO HOW DA BIG M DOES IT.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:21 AM~11222199
> *:thumbsup: WHATS UP GORDO I JUST WISH WE ALL WENT TOO THE SHOW AND HADE A GOOD TIME LIKE THE LATIN WORLD SHOW THAT WAS THE SHIT HOMEBOY ,YOU  KNOW  US WE ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN,YOU GUYS HAVE FUN  AT THE PARK.
> *


 :biggrin: MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 07:38 PM~11219977
> *alex is my bish!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I got your bishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 30 2008, 07:31 PM~11219913
> *:0  :0
> *




hno: hno: hno: :barf: :barf: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 30 2008, 04:37 PM~11218212
> *come on alex you know you see me repin all over the place dont act like you
> dont see me dogg you know how i roll you and i have been doin this shit since high school  no arguments here the clubs going to the show just have a differant point of view than ours you guys handle yours at the show just consider beach park the after party.
> *





whats up foo--- na i know i seen u every where that ive been but it was the comment --thats the reason but i know bakersfield has got some of the baddest ive built some ol right cars i know u have too but we are all in this but im mean like u said the park can be a after party u know thats where we are going after but i would be great for your club to join us at the show but its all good i understand ---have fun at the park homie much love to LATIN WORLD _____


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

BIG BEN WAIT TELL YOU GET BACK :machinegun:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

WHATS UP J BUG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 31 2008, 10:09 AM~11224780
> *whats up foo--- na i know i seen u every where that ive been but it was the comment --thats the reason but i know bakersfield has got some of the baddest ive built some ol right cars i know u have too but we are all in this but im mean like u said the park can be a after party u know thats where we are going after but i would be great for your club to join us at the show but its all good i understand ---have fun at the park homie much love to LATIN WORLD  _____
> *



what up dogg i know, if these fools give me my cash back and understand that were not dicken around the we might return next year other then that we have a point to prove


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP ALEX PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

MR MONTE CARLO WHY DONT YOU GUYS GET AT THEM ABOUT THIS :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to say that ...... I was really looking foward to going to this show last month , but when I was going to send in my pre-reg , and I saw that I had to write down my SS# , on my pre-reg form and reading some of the feed back on this topic , and gas beeing so much money , I think I will just stay home this Sunday , I'm not saying that the show won't be a good show , I just never had to write down my SS # on ANY pre-reg form , yes , if you win big money , I have heard that you must show a SS# card , but not never on a pre-reg form , , just like never give out you'r password to anybody , the same applys for you'r SS# .......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

The Lowrider Nationals humbly apologizes if we have offended or inconvenienced anyone in anyway it was not our intention. YES IT WAS RICK!  

We want to make your experience at the Lowrider Nationals as much fun and as easy as possible, there were areas were it did not go as we had hoped. Those who know us know we are working to produce an event that the community can be proud of. We are passionate and committed, not only to the Lowrider Nationals, but to the sport of Lowriding. THEN YOU MAKE IT RIGHT RICK YOUSELF!  




For those who do not know us, we want to share what we have done to make the Lowrider Nationals the best it can be for the last three years. NOT WHEN YOU RICK TOOK OVER! :angry: 

From the beginning, we met with car clubs not only in Bakersfield but also at every car show we attended promoting the Lowrider Nationals. We asked the members and individuals what we could do to make the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country. We took these suggestions and began to implement them into the Lowrider Nationals. YEAH. WHO DID YOU GUY'S TALK TOO!? :angry: 





Fourth, pre-registration: Many car clubs want to be indoors and feel if they pre register they that should automatically get them indoors. We took their suggestions and tried a different way. Unfortunately, not everyone was happy with the new process so we went back to the first-come-first-served method. ROLLERZ ONLY OREGON B.C. CHAPTER DID THAT AND YOUR STAFF AND YOU YOURSELF RICK KICKED THEM ASIDE OUT IN THE HEAT WHEN THEY WERE SKIPPED AND THEY WERE LEFT SCRAMBLING IN THE HEAT TO RESET THEIR BIKE DISPLAYS AS THE SHOW OPENED UP! :angry: 

Fifth talent line up: Many club members requested old school music along with the hip-hop. So in 2007 we added several old school acts to the line up to include everyone in the car show. ALL WE SEEN IS RAPPERS.  

Sixth, paying two times: If this was a mistake on our part, we are sorry for it. But apologizing isn't enough. Please contact us at [email protected] and we will straighten it out. THAT MORE LIKELY DON'T WORK LIKE YOUR PHONE NUMBERS WHEN YOU OWE PEOPLE THAT'S STILL WAITING TO GET PAID TODAY!  

Seventh, we are not scammers, or crooked. We respect the people that are devoted to and support the Lowrider Nationals. MORE FALSE STATEMENTS FROM LRN.  

Eight, if any of our staff was disrespectful or rude in any way, we will do everything we can to ensure it does not happen again. IT'S PRIMARELY (YOU RICK) OWNER OF LRN. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT YOURSELF. OH THAT'S RIGHT NOTHING. CAN'T FIRE YOURSELF OR YOU CAN'T MAKE (SCAM) YOUR MONEY.  

To set the record straight WE CARE ABOUT ALL THE CAR CLUBS, AND INDIVIDUAL CAR BUILDERS. We know that it takes the cars, the hoppers, the performers, and the people to make the show a great one! We want to provide the best event for car builders to show off all the hard work and money they put into the love of the cars. NO YOU DON'T. JUST GET MONEY ANY WAY NECESSARY WITH NO REFUNDS.  

We are committed to making the Lowrider Nationals the best car show in the country not only for the local car clubs in Bakersfield, but for all the visiting car clubs from anywhere in the country that love the sport of driving a LO LO even if it’s a DUB, EURO or IMPORT. IT'S NOT A SPORT IT'S A ART AND CRAFTSMENSHIP.  

We want to make the Lowrider Nationals a great experience for all the people who come to enjoy all of the hot cars. SHOULD HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT THAT WHEN THE CLUBS THAT USED TO ATTEND YOUR SHOW WERE SO MISTREATED AND STILL WAITING FOR THEIR REFUND UNANSWERED. BUT THEY'LL BE AT THE PARK WHERE LRN CAN MEET THEM TO SQUARE THEIR MONEY AWAY.  

We are continuing to work on making the show better, smoother, more prize money, and more categories. Working together, we can make this sport grow to the level of other car shows like the Hot Rod, Classic Cars, and Monster Trucks. The sport of Lowriding has just as much to offer the world with the artistry, custom design, and overall talent that exists in the Lowrider community. BLA! BLA! BLA! BLA! BLA! :uh: 

We appreciate your input please send your comments or suggestions to [email protected]. We want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly! NO IT'LL BE HERE ON THE PUBLIC FORUM WHERE IT WON'T BE BEHIND CLOSED DOORS.  


Last, we would like to invite you back. There are less and less car shows every year. We all want to elevate the sport and make it continue to grow and we want to be your car show of choice. Thank you to all of the car clubs, individual car builders, hoppers, and the people who love and support the sport of Lowriding. 

^  DON'T THINK SO RICK [LRN] THERE'S PLENTY SHOWS IN CALI. IN FACT CALI GOT THE MOST CAR SHOWS IN THE NATION. AND LOWRIDING IS AN ART 1st. THEN A SPORT WHEN THE HOP AND CAR DANCE COME INTO PLAY. STOP THE FALSE STATEMENTS LRN. :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:00 PM~11225825
> * MR MONTE CARLO WHY DONT YOU GUYS GET AT  THEM  ABOUT  THIS  :biggrin:
> *


.get at who? pm me


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: IF YOUR MONEY GOT TOOK YOU AND YOUR CLUB NEED TOO GET AT RICK I WOULD. I WILL NOT LET THIS HAPPEN TOO ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS. :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:21 AM~11222199
> *:thumbsup: WHATS UP GORDO   would be nice if all clubs went too nationals but you guy  are going too  the park well have a good  time  out there. :biggrin:  we will put down :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN PERRO PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW HOMIE BE AT THE PARK COME BY AFTER


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 30 2008, 10:53 PM~11221762
> *i guess u had a change of heart!
> *


CHALE STILL GOING TO THE PARK TO KICK IT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE AT BEACH PARK FILMING THE BOY COTT, SEEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 02:33 PM~11226735
> *ILL BE AT BEACH PARK FILMING THE BOY COTT, SEEE YOU ALL THERE.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
DOGG THEY TOLD YOU YOU COULNDNT SELL DRINKS IN THERE NEITHER


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

OG RIDERS PM ME NEED TOO GET THE VIDEO FROM YOU


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 02:33 PM~11226735
> *ILL BE AT BEACH PARK FILMING THE BOY COTT, SEEE YOU ALL THERE.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT TONY PARKER PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE STREET'S CAUSE THAT'S WHERE IT STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalioh_@Jul 30 2008, 10:51 PM~11221744
> *Open Letter from the Lowrider Nationals
> 
> The Lowrider Nationals humbly apologizes if we have offended or inconvenienced anyone in anyway it was not our intention.
> ...


I JUST WENT THROUGH ALL THIS BULLSHIT BUT IF NUMBER 6 IS TRUE COME BY THE PARK SUNDAY CAUSE THERE'S A LOT PEOPLE THAT WANT THEIR $$$$$$ BACK PUTO RICK YOU SON OF BITCH


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:51 PM~11226317
> *:biggrin: IF YOUR MONEY GOT TOOK YOU AND YOUR CLUB NEED TOO GET AT RICK I WOULD.  I WILL NOT LET THIS HAPPEN TOO ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS. :biggrin:
> *


hey bro ive been tring since last year when it first happened, i pm"d, called and emailed him i still have the pm"s, i told him that i would do this if i didnt get my cash back. he brought it on himself. alot of other people barely got there checks cashed this month that were for pre reg from last year. wtf is that. i dont care if people show up at his show or not i just wsnt to let him know that we know whats going on. i was reading the paper today and HE put the regarding fee $50-$60 would have been nice to know that last year i have never had to pay extra for indoors not even at the cardnales show and thats a charity....... so all in all i"ve tried homie i didnt just think this up over night he knows i hope them $60 was worth it


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

MAN THIS PUTO [RICK] IS WORSE THAN THE OTHER PUTO [JOSEPH]


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 31 2008, 03:24 PM~11227137
> *hey bro ive been tring since last year when it first happened, i pm"d, called and emailed him i still have the pm"s, i told him that i would do this if i didnt get my cash back. he brought it on himself. alot of other people barely got there checks cashed this month that were for pre reg from last year. wtf is that. i dont care if people show up at his show or not i just wsnt to let him know that we know whats going on.  i was reading the paper today and HE put the regarding fee  $50-$60 would have been nice to know that last year i have never had to pay extra for indoors not even at the cardnales show and thats a charity....... so all in all i"ve tried homie i didnt just think this up over night he knows  i hope them $60 was worth it
> *


THAT IS FKD UP HOME BOY SORRY TO HEAR ALL THAT HAPPENED WHO KNOWS IT MIGHT HAPPEN TO US IF IT DO IM SURE THERE WILL BE HEAT BUT JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT NO MATTER WHAT WE ALL FAMILY CARNALE IM TAKING MY SON WITH ME TO KICK IT WITH MY HOMEBOYS NOMAS OUT THERE NOT TO FAMILIAR WITH THE AREA BUT BEEN THERE A FEW TIMES GOODLUCK WITH THE PARK WILL DROP IN TO CHECK IT OUT PEACE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

MR MONTE CARLO AND GORDO AND YOUR CLUB ITS FUCK UP TOO HEAR THIS SHIT YOU GUY AS CLUB MEMBERS NEED TOO DO SOMETHING ABOUT.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: UCEFAMILY DONT TRIP WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUYS SEE YOU ON SATURDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 03:00 PM~11227441
> * MR MONTE CARLO AND GORDO AND YOUR CLUB ITS FUCK UP TOO HEAR THIS SHIT YOU GUY AS CLUB MEMBERS NEED TOO DO SOMETHING ABOUT.
> *



we are, were not going. were taking his money now, its all gonna be at the park playing softball. lol :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jul 31 2008, 02:32 PM~11226725
> *CHALE STILL GOING TO THE PARK TO KICK IT
> *


im talking about ur comment homeboy!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 04:34 PM~11227816
> *im talking about ur comment homeboy!
> *


HEY UCE WE GOT FRONT ROW TO THE CONCERT ALREADY YOU KNOW THERES GONNA BE HELL OF BREEZIES :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhh let's not talk shit of this show somebody might get mad. ?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 05:02 PM~11228054
> *HEY UCE WE GOT FRONT ROW TO THE CONCERT ALREADY YOU KNOW THERES GONNA BE HELL OF BREEZIES  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know,but i wont be back in time for the nationals so were just gonna have to kick it in fresno!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 05:24 PM~11228266
> *yeah i know,but i wont be back in time for the nationals so were just gonna have to kick it in fresno!
> *


DO YO THANG MAAAAN :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iW7UuOA2k


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 31 2008, 05:20 PM~11228218
> *shhhhhhhhhh let's not talk shit of this show somebody might get mad. ?
> *


NOTIN BUT LUV FAM HOWS LIFE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 02:33 PM~11226735
> *ILL BE AT BEACH PARK FILMING THE BOY COTT, SEEE YOU ALL THERE.
> *


Bring that vol.#20 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:34 PM~11225570
> *BIG BEN WAIT TELL YOU GET BACK :machinegun:
> *


lol for what so u can buy me a corona? lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 31 2008, 05:23 PM~11227697
> *we are,    were not going.  were taking his money now, its all gonna be at the park playing softball. lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: THAT'S RITE HOMEBOY! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

a lot of people are not going to the show.... i wonder how the hop will be thats usually what i go for.........any info on the hop?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 03:33 PM~11226735
> *ILL BE AT BEACH PARK FILMING THE BOY COTT, SEEE YOU ALL THERE.
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT TONY! PEOPLE BEFORE PROFIT! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Jul 31 2008, 07:41 PM~11229490
> *a lot of people are not going to the show.... i wonder how the hop will be thats usually what i go for.........any info on the hop?
> *


off the chain like always!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Jul 31 2008, 08:41 PM~11229490
> *a lot of people are not going to the show.... i wonder how the hop will be thats usually what i go for.........any info on the hop?
> *


 :0


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 06:49 PM~11229561
> *off the chain like always!
> *


thats what i wanted to hear.. thanks!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 31 2008, 07:49 PM~11229555
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT TONY! PEOPLE BEFORE PROFIT! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


TONY SAYS WATCHA TALKING ABOUT NICCA YALL BETTA BUYS SOME VIDEOS AND DRINKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Jul 31 2008, 06:59 PM~11229644
> *thats what i wanted to hear.. thanks!
> *


the hop is boring, the last time it was kool is when that car caught on fire while it stood straight up......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 31 2008, 08:46 PM~11230050
> *the hop is boring, the last time it was kool is when that car caught on fire while it stood straight up......
> *


dam didnt that happen like a decade ago :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 31 2008, 08:46 PM~11230050
> *the hop is boring, the last time it was kool is when that car caught on fire while it stood straight up......
> *


LAST YEARS HOPP HAD EVERY HEAVY HITTER FROM AZ LA VEGAS FRESNO SELMA VISA COMPTON ORANGE COVE YOU NAME IT THEY WERE THERE ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK AGAIN


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 31 2008, 07:48 PM~11230080
> *dam didnt that happen like a decade ago :0 :0 :0
> *



yup...... every year you see the same shit.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

they need to nose them up like they use to at the other car show. you know the one were everyone got in a fight......


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 07:51 PM~11230104
> *LAST YEARS HOPP HAD EVERY HEAVY HITTER FROM AZ LA VEGAS FRESNO SELMA VISA COMPTON ORANGE COVE YOU NAME IT THEY WERE THERE ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK AGAIN
> *


guess they gonna all head to portland now :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hope you have a good show down there


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 31 2008, 09:29 PM~11230503
> *guess they gonna all head to portland now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hope you have a good show down there
> *


yes some of them will be in portland but not all of them


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3wAo-95x6k


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCuqaWzhBm0 see you all at the carnales show we rolling deep as fuck to this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 31 2008, 09:45 PM~11230038
> *TONY SAYS WATCHA TALKING ABOUT NICCA YALL BETTA BUYS SOME VIDEOS AND DRINKS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 31 2008, 05:20 PM~11228218
> *shhhhhhhhhh let's not talk shit of this show somebody might get mad. ?
> *


PINCHE SCOOBY


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 1 2008, 01:30 AM~11231856
> *PINCHE SCOOBY
> *


lets not talk about airbags and dubs somebody might get mad!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2008, 09:30 PM~11238956
> *LOL
> *


it ok scooby to let everyone know you have a lowrider too! lol,its ok come out the closet!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lowriders are for ever dogg I'll bring mine back out soon don't trip I'm just chillen till some pissed. Me off !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2008, 07:05 AM~11240679
> *lowriders are for ever dogg I'll bring mine back out soon don't trip I'm just chillen till some pissed. Me off !
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck to everyone going to hop take pic's and be safe


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2008, 08:05 AM~11240679
> *lowriders are for ever dogg I'll bring mine back out soon don't trip I'm just chillen till some pissed. Me off !
> *


WHATEVER DOGG!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 04:34 PM~11227816
> *im talking about ur comment homeboy!
> *


WHAT COMMENT THE ONE WHERE I SAID THE REAL RIDERS BE AT THE PARK I STILL FEEL THAT WAY CAUSE LOWRIDING STARTED ON THE STREET'S NOT AT NO FUCKING CAR SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 12:52 AM~11245478
> *WHAT COMMENT THE ONE WHERE I SAID THE REAL RIDERS BE AT THE PARK I STILL FEEL THAT WAY CAUSE LOWRIDING STARTED ON THE STREET'S NOT AT NO FUCKING CAR SHOW   :biggrin: [/size]
> *


 :0 see you there , :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 12:52 AM~11245478
> *WHAT COMMENT THE ONE WHERE I SAID THE REAL RIDERS BE AT THE PARK I STILL FEEL THAT WAY CAUSE LOWRIDING STARTED ON THE STREET'S NOT AT NO FUCKING CAR SHOW   :biggrin: [/size]
> *


lmao well if u aint with us u aint a real ryder! UCE KC!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ha ha ha ha ha I'm done ha see you at next years show !


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

I HEARD EARLIER THAT BIG JOHN AND THE BLACK AND GOLD CUTLASS FROM THE BIG ''I'' (INDIVIDUALS) CAR CLUB TOOK IT ALL, WAY TO GO BIG JOHN, :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO MIKE JONES AND HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS, DOING IT BIG AT LOWRIDER NATIONALS  YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT THE HATERS ARE DOING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: THEY DONT KNOW WHAT HIT EM :dunno:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

any pics yet?


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Not sure how big of an impact this had, but looks like the park had a hell of a turnout. Seems like the cop's aren't messing with anyone either. I saw quite a few just drive on by.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 3 2008, 05:12 PM~11248610
> *Not sure how big of an impact this had, but looks like the park had a hell of a turnout. Seems like the cop's aren't messing with anyone either. I saw quite a  few just drive on by.
> *


hope everyone had a good time no matter were they were! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 12:52 AM~11245478
> *WHAT COMMENT THE ONE WHERE I SAID THE REAL RIDERS BE AT THE PARK I STILL FEEL THAT WAY CAUSE LOWRIDING STARTED ON THE STREET'S NOT AT NO FUCKING CAR SHOW   :biggrin: [/size]
> *


Why so angry Gordo :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams had a good time at the park!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

i herd under 200 entys at the show.


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Carnales Unidos had a Fuckin bomb ass time at the park, see everybody there Next Year!! Oh yea, thanks Latin World for the challenge, Maybe next year :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 07:18 PM~11249428
> *i herd under 200 entys at the show.
> *


maybe under 200 hoppers lol :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11249579
> *maybe under 200 hoppers lol :biggrin:
> *


weres all the pics at?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 08:42 AM~11246255
> *lmao well if u aint with us u aint a real ryder! UCE KC!!
> *


Who's us?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 3 2008, 07:21 PM~11249450
> *Carnales Unidos had a Fuckin bomb ass time at the park, see everybody there Next Year!! Oh yea, thanks Latin World for the challenge, Maybe next year :thumbsup:
> *


You guy's got lucky :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: It also helped that one of your guys was the ump :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

What's up fellas had a great time. I'll be posting up photos from the park soon.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damn lechero rush home to get on lay it low or what homie...i just got home...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

oh yeah park was the shit had a nice time homies cruise by nationals and park park won by 99.99%


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 07:47 PM~11249693
> *You guy's got lucky :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It also helped that one of your guys was the ump :biggrin:
> *


you guys got 9 innings of ass whoopin!!!!!!!!

:0 nex year pal....


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

i just herd there was 2 fights at the nationals and fire trucks , ambulances and police had to ne called


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

gabendacutlass, MARIACHI LOCO 53, bigshod, El Lechero, betterhalf64, Mr. Monte Carlo, PHATT BOY
damnn all these gente and no pics i wanna see some hop in the pit pics...
and know who won hop categorys i know john and ryders took some trophys home .... :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 07:38 PM~11249597
> *weres all the pics at?
> *


Hop was good


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 07:05 PM~11249833
> *you guys got 9 innings of ass whoopin!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  nex year pal....
> *



cmon shod it was only 6 innings and elvis was calling shit before it even happened we"ll catch you on the rebound ese had a hell of a time dogg


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Aug 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11249765
> *What's up fellas had a great time. I'll be posting up photos from the park soon.
> *


cool... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

ttt=trying to talk everyones on line and no replys????


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11249847
> *gabendacutlass, MARIACHI LOCO 53, bigshod, El Lechero, betterhalf64, Mr. Monte Carlo, PHATT BOY
> damnn all these gente and no pics i wanna see some hop in the pit pics...
> and know who won hop categorys i know john and ryders took some trophys home .... :thumbsup:
> *


I'm texting from my phone, but once I get home I will.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

mira cool mr phone texter...im not that good homeboy..im already at the pad...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

POSTING PICS FROM THE NATIONALS


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i didnt take my camera or else i would have posted by now sorry..was up cleaning ride last night debating show or park...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:17 PM~11249936
> *POSTING PICS FROM THE NATIONALS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11249847
> *gabendacutlass, MARIACHI LOCO 53, bigshod, El Lechero, betterhalf64, Mr. Monte Carlo, PHATT BOY
> damnn all these gente and no pics i wanna see some hop in the pit pics...
> and know who won hop categorys i know john and ryders took some trophys home .... :thumbsup:
> *


I'll texting from my phone. As soon as I get home I will add them


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

double post?


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Just making sure that everyone knows that I will add the photos later.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

good looking lechero...hope you got some of your guy's car in action that was cool...see what a video camera and chance of making news will make people do to their ride..or was it that every one in latin world is switch happy...lol


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I am glad everyone had a good time at the park and the Nationals. Hope we can all get it together soon!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

That's right got my finger on the trigger & ready to swing our shit.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

HERE YOU GO UCE TOOK HOME SINGLE PUMP TRUCK








2nd IN DOUBLE PUMP STREET








1ST IN SWEEPSTAKES








2ND IN 65-69








2ND IN 60-64









CONGRATS TO ALL THE UCE WINNERS JEFF,JULIO,KURT,ALBERT AND CHINO AND ALL THE UCE MEMBERS WHO CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT US SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR USO YOU KNOWWWWWWW


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

good to see kurt take home something that is one nice ass ride... :thumbsup: 
and julio in the hopp congrats to all...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

que pasa lito....like under the hood of your ride came out nice..


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats to the club. We will only be getting stronger :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11250140
> *HERE YOU GO UCE TOOK HOME SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaaaa boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11250140
> *HERE YOU GO UCE TOOK HOME SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

I HAVE A SHIT MORE PIC'S BUT THESE ARE THE ONLY ONE'S THAT MATTER TO ME LOL...........


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 07:46 PM~11250227
> *que pasa lito....like under the hood of your ride came out nice..
> *


thanks gabe


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11250281
> *I HAVE A SHIT MORE PIC'S BUT THESE ARE THE ONLY ONE'S THAT MATTER TO ME  LOL...........
> *


probly the only ones that matter to anyone from the town..everyone else was at the park...good pics...im glad to see uce break out so hard...good job guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:09 PM~11249871
> *cmon shod it was only 6 innings and elvis was calling shit before it even happened we"ll catch you on the rebound ese      had a hell of a time dogg
> *


ELVIS IS DEAD,,, SO NO EXCUSES! YOU GUYS GOT A YEAR TO PRACTICE. AND THANK C-DRO THE POINT SHAVER FOR HELPING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

anymore hop pics?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 07:52 PM~11250281
> *I HAVE A SHIT MORE PIC'S BUT THESE ARE THE ONLY ONE'S THAT MATTER TO ME  LOL...........
> *



cmon dogg post them other 8 cars at the nationals


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

DAM BEN I HAVE TO MANY I'LL JUST SHOW YOU THE VIDEO WHEN YOU GET HOME....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 08:54 PM~11250311
> *probly the only ones that matter to anyone from the town..everyone else was at the park...good pics...im glad to see uce break out so hard...good job guys.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11250326
> *cmon dogg post them other 8 cars at the nationals
> *


DAM HOMIE SO YOU WANT ALL THE UCE MEMBERS CUZ THERE WAS MORE THEN 8


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:58 PM~11250350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics..i like spike's cutlass (green one)...nice..


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

DAM BEN I HAVE TO MANY I'LL JUST SHOW YOU THE VIDEO WHEN YOU GET HOME..............................................fuck that! i wanna see now! :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I see you Ben


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:00 PM~11250364
> *DAM HOMIE SO YOU WANT ALL THE UCE MEMBERS CUZ THERE WAS MORE THEN 8
> 
> *


hater!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 09:02 PM~11250378
> *DAM BEN I HAVE TO MANY I'LL JUST SHOW YOU THE VIDEO WHEN YOU GET HOME..............................................fuck that! i wanna see now! :biggrin:
> *


I WANT A MILLION DOLLARS BUT WE DONT ALL GET WHAT WE WANT SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 08:00 PM~11250364
> *DAM HOMIE SO YOU WANT ALL THE UCE MEMBERS CUZ THERE WAS MORE THEN 8
> 
> *



yes sir i want to see pics of the whole uce family at the show


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 09:03 PM~11250388
> *I see you Ben
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

What up Phatt Boy!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11250396
> *I WANT A MILLION DOLLARS BUT WE DONT ALL GET WHAT WE WANT SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT :biggrin:
> *


alright bitch ill remember that asshole!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11250404
> *What up Phatt Boy!!
> *


WHAT UP JESS :wave:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 07:38 PM~11250140
> *HERE YOU GO UCE TOOK HOME SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11250413
> *alright bitch ill remember that asshole!
> *


OK WRITE IT DOWN TAKE A PICTURE I DONT GIVE A FUCK LOL......


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11250397
> *yes sir i want to see pics of the whole uce family at the show
> *


Why???


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:07 PM~11250432
> *OK WRITE IT DOWN TAKE A PICTURE I DONT GIVE A FUCK LOL......
> *


ok cool


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

The Low Rider Nationals event at the Kern County Fairgrounds was shut down Sunday evening after a victim was stabbed near the grandstands where the awards presentation was being held.

Our readers recommend:
Kern considers 'dark sky' law
DUI suspect arrested after hitting car twice, leading police on chase
Race is on to find workers for oil jobs
Answer to 'paper or plastic?' could soon cost you
Woman arrested on suspicion of arson
Photos:
Photo by John Harte
A plastic bottle flies past Sheriff's Sergeant John Fowler after he used the public address system of the Budweiser Pavilion to announce that the department was breaking up the Low Rider Nationals event Sunday evening. The crowd, which was watching on-stage entertainment, pelted the stage with plastic bottles. Sheriff's officers did not react to the bottle throwing, and the fairgrounds were cleared largely without incident.


:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 
Photo by John Harte
A patron of the Low Rider Nationals event at the fairgrounds looks toward deputies as he leaves Sunday evening after police shut down the event following a stabbing. At the time Sheriff's officers gave the order to disperse, most of the crowd was watching entertainment at the Budweiser Pavilion and did not seem aware of the stabbing.

Photo by John Harte
Sheriff's deputies stand inside the crime scene Sunday after most of the crowd had been cleared from the fairgrounds. Officers decided to shut down the Low Rider Nationals event after a stabbing.

Photo by John Harte
A Kern County Sheriff's deputy orders two men to leave the fairgrounds Sunday after police broke up the Low Rider Nationals following a stabbing. The two men were detained a few minutes later when they crossed the police tape and entered the crime scene. They appeared not to understand what they were being instructed to do.
Blogs:
Blogger reports stabbing after hearing scanner traffic 
According to the Kern County Sheriff’s Department, at about 6 p.m. a 25-year-old man was stabbed and taken to Kern Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries.

Sheriff’s investigators have not yet identified any suspects and do not know what provoked the stabbing.

The Sheriff’s Department called in the Bakersfield Police Department to help with crowd control, said police Sergeant Allan Abney.

The police sent 18 units to help disperse the crowd of about 600 people from the fairgrounds. Abney said when they announced the event was over, some crowd members threw bottles.

Part of the crowd apparently relocated to Beach Park, where local car clubs boycotting the Low Rider event had been holding their own event Sunday, Abney said. In response, police blocked the roadways into the park from Oak Street and cleared out that crowd as well.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

It feels like people are upset and I dont understand why? I thought we were all in this sport together. We all live in Kern County. Lets rep our county. Whats the problem??


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 09:09 PM~11250449
> *ok cool
> *


LOL :rofl:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

oh course this bad press is what gives lowriders/lowriding a bad name dammnn...the crowd ended up at beach park where local car clubs were boycotting??damnnn now im part of a boycott...ha ha ha...


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11250438
> *Why???
> *


just cause


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11250455
> *It feels like people are upset and I dont understand why? I thought we were all in this sport together. We all live in Kern County. Lets rep our county. Whats the problem??
> *


reppin to the fullest big homie....three wheelin curb swervin...and bumping the jams all day everyday..im just one cutlass and a family man trying to live and lowride...im not mad at no one ..everyone from town knows me im good lowrider gente...


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:20 PM~11250555
> *reppin to the fullest big homie....three wheelin curb swervin...and bumping the jams all day everyday..im just one cutlass and a family man trying to live and lowride...im not mad at no one ..everyone from town knows me im good lowrider gente...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:20 PM~11250552
> *just cause
> *


you wanna join an roll with the big doggs? or what!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

whats up with more pics 'phatt boy' and 'lechero'


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

whats up homeboys


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

POST PIC'S, AND WHO WON THE DOUBLE PUMP CLASS?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

damn stabbings? glad i didnt take my family to this one, not somthing i need my kids seeing thats sad that this has to happen but it could of happened anywere


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

what up 79 regal see you lookin :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Aug 3 2008, 09:24 PM~11250597
> *POST PIC'S, AND WHO WON THE DOUBLE PUMP CLASS?
> *


 :dunno: AND WHO CARES LOL....


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Pretty fucken sad that they tried to connect the 2 events. No drama what so ever at the park. But some shit happens at one event and they lump the 2 together.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11250580
> *you wanna join an roll with the big doggs? or what!
> *



phhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:26 PM~11250629
> *:dunno: AND WHO CARES LOL....
> *


You drinking already fool???


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Julio :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 09:27 PM~11250637
> *You drinking already fool???
> *


LOL NOPE BUT I'M HUNGRY......


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11250631
> *Pretty fucken sad that they tried to connect the 2 events. No drama what so ever at the park. But some shit happens at one event and they lump the 2 together.
> *



we just tring to mind our own business


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 3 2008, 09:23 PM~11250587
> * whats up homeboys
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP DOG :wave:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

gabendacutlass, MARIACHI LOCO 53, bigshod, El Lechero, betterhalf64, Mr. Monte Carlo, PHATT BOY

more pics...


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:29 PM~11250665
> *we just tring to mind our own business
> *


The worst part is the fools that got into it probably didnt even have a car.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS IS WHY I DIDNT COME HAD TO GET THIS OUT TODAY SO I COULD HAVE IT 4 NEXT WEEKEND AT THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY SHOW IN VISALLIA FAIR GROUNDS.


WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

no shit probly...hope everyone is alright and it was no one i know ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave: spider


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 10:32 PM~11250706
> *THIS IS WHY I DIDNT COME HAD TO GET THIS OUT TODAY SO I COULD HAVE IT 4 NEXT WEEKEND AT THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY SHOW IN VISALLIA FAIR GROUNDS.
> WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> ...


hey my car might be in this one ... :biggrin: looks good ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 09:32 PM~11250706
> *THIS IS WHY I DIDNT COME HAD TO GET THIS OUT TODAY SO I COULD HAVE IT 4 NEXT WEEKEND AT THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY SHOW IN VISALLIA FAIR GROUNDS.
> WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU SAID OUR SHOW WAS ON VOL.20 :uh: 

:dunno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 10:34 PM~11250723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody had a good seat... :biggrin: 
almost feels 3-d....lol


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 3 2008, 09:35 PM~11250737
> *:wave: spider
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:38 PM~11250765
> *somebody had a good seat... :biggrin:
> almost feels 3-d....lol
> *


LOL YES I DID :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11250768
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homeboys :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

gordo were's pics??? :dunno:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 08:42 AM~11246255
> *lmao well if u aint with us u aint a real ryder! UCE KC!!
> *


WELL I AIN'T WITH YOU BUT I'M ONE OF THE HARDEST RIDERS! WHAT UP KURT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11250819
> *gordo were's pics??? :dunno:
> *


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WHAT UP SPIDER,JULIO,RICK AND BEN UCE BABY........


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

any one gonna watch news at 11 which channel trucks did you see today??just wonderin..always cool to see...


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

if this show gets cancel there will only be 2 shows in bakersfiekd we are all united in this sport so why boycott lets get all united and throw some car shows talk of town shows that is this sport dies out every day


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> lmao well if u aint with us u aint a real ryder! UCE KC!!
> [/quote/] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11250850
> *if this show gets cancel there will only be 2 shows in bakersfiekd we are all united in this sport so why boycott lets get all united and throw some car shows talk of town shows that is this sport dies out every day
> *


I HEARD CARNALES UNIDOS THROWS SOME GOOD SHOWS :0 COME CHECK IT OUT HOMIE , OCT.26 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11250868
> *I HEARD CARNALES UNIDOS THROWS SOME GOOD SHOWS :0  COME CHECK IT OUT HOMIE , OCT.26  :biggrin:
> *


YES THEY DO AND WE WILL BE THERE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:49 PM~11250877
> *YES THEY DO AND WE WILL BE THERE..... :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 10:48 PM~11250868
> *I HEARD CARNALES UNIDOS THROWS SOME GOOD SHOWS :0  COME CHECK IT OUT HOMIE , OCT.26  :biggrin:
> *


we will be there no doubt make sure that there will be extra security


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 09:46 PM~11250860
> *WELL I AIN'T WITH YOU BUT I'M ONE OF THE HARDEST RIDERS!
> NEVER SEE YOU ROLLING WHAT'S UP KURT & JULIO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LMAO SEE ALL MY KC HOMIES LATER
> *


i dont roll i hop! and havnt had the same car for 70 years ethier!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

most of the pics on og rider"s cover was taken at the latin world picnic good lookin out tony


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11250819
> *gordo were's pics??? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:ASKING THE WRONG PERSON GABE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:49 PM~11250877
> *YES THEY DO AND WE WILL BE THERE..... :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11250890
> *most of the pics on og rider"s cover was taken at the latin world picnic good lookin out tony
> *


X2


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 10:51 PM~11250889
> *i dont roll i hop! and havnt had the same car for 70 years ethier!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 damm thats hard completly owed


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11250885
> *we will be there no doubt make sure that there will be extra security
> *


SECURITY ...WUTS THAT...IM TOP FLIGHT SECURITY.. :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:45 PM~11250850
> *if this show gets cancel there will only be 2 shows in bakersfiekd we are all united in this sport so why boycott lets get all united and throw some car shows talk of town shows that is this sport dies out every day
> *


shows and picnics i second this lots of lowriders in town dieing to have a place to roll or an organized get together...there use to be and still is some of but just for example:

cal state
nationals
groupe picnic
latin world picnic
cinco de mayo parade/strambler park
carnales unidos


name some more if you can remember 
:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11250889
> *i dont roll i hop! and havnt had the same car for 70 years ethier!
> *


BUT YOU SAID YOUR A REAL RIDER 70 YEARS FUNNY BUILD A CAR THAT YOU CAN SHOW AND ROLL THAN YOUR A RIDER


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 10:52 PM~11250899
> *:dunno:  :dunno:ASKING THE WRONG PERSON GABE
> *


damn all this time i thought there was a undercover camera in you bud light can... :banghead:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 10:54 PM~11250915
> *SECURITY ...WUTS THAT...IM TOP FLIGHT SECURITY.. :biggrin:
> *


well its police to control stupid shit that happends like today and you aint funny


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:54 PM~11250917
> *shows and picnics i second this lots of lowriders in town dieing to have a place to roll or an organized get together...there use to be and still is some of but just for example:
> 
> cal state
> ...


WHEN WAS THAT ONE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11250940
> *WHEN WAS THAT ONE
> *


 :|


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 10:56 PM~11250940
> *WHEN WAS THAT ONE
> *


 x30 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11250930
> *well its police to control stupid shit that happends like today and you aint funny
> *


OH SORRY THE NAME SAYS BIG SHOD NOT COMEDIAN,,, SORRY IF EVERYBODY GETS STABBED WHERE YOUR AT ,,I WILL GET 4 GUYS TO WALK WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

im talking past tense not this year...just in general bakers though the years...shit i've been to or remember going to..and having a good time..


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 10:58 PM~11250962
> *OH SORRY THE NAME SAYS BIG SHOD NOT COMEDIAN,,, SORRY IF EVERYBODY GETS STABBED WHERE YOUR AT ,,I WILL GET 4 GUYS TO WALK WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES :biggrin:
> *


thank you will will be there :biggrin: well what can i say stabbings are common


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11250890
> *most of the pics on og rider"s cover was taken at the latin world picnic good lookin out tony
> *


dont tell everyone, that was an accedent.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11250973
> *thank you will will be there  :biggrin: well what can i say stabbings are common
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:58 PM~11250967
> *im talking past tense not this year...just in general bakers though the years...shit i've been to or remember going to..and having a good time..
> *


OH ,,NOW SEE THAT MAKE SENSE..JEFFERSON PARK PICNIC WITH *GROUPE* :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11250925
> *BUT YOU SAID YOUR A REAL RIDER 70 YEARS FUNNY BUILD A CAR THAT YOU CAN SHOW AND ROLL THAN YOUR A RIDER
> *


ive had clean shit and rolled it! im not into show cars sorry! just my personal preference!but ive had 6 lowlows in the past 9 years! some came out some didnt sorry i sell them before u see them!.......ryderz uce kc!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

the groupe picnic...
it was at beach park..homie..good picnic too tug of war raffled off some stuff..jalepeno eating contest...good stuff right there...lol


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

lots of talking but no pics no one had camera today or what...
kurt car looked nice big dogg congrats...much deserved...should have 1st that show...my opinion


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

29 new mention the boycott over the 60 dollar participation fee and because the promoter is from out of town dont bring nothing in to the comunity thats what the news said


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11250868
> *I HEARD CARNALES UNIDOS THROWS SOME GOOD SHOWS :0  COME CHECK IT OUT HOMIE , OCT.26  :biggrin:
> *


This show is always a good time


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11251034
> *lots of talking but no pics no one had camera today or what...
> kurt car looked nice big dogg congrats...much deserved...should have 1st that show...my opinion
> *


X10


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damn did i miss 10 o clock news damnn..internet junkies...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

congrates to my uce family! i wish i couldve been there! soon as i get back were finishing my radical! and the story continues...............................


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

cool lechero's back post pics homie...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11251075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics keep them coming ...either my computer is fast or no one is doing to much on here been on for about 1 1/2 hours??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:07 PM~11251037
> *29 new mention the boycott over the 60 dollar participation fee and because the promoter is from out of town dont bring nothing in to the comunity thats what the news said
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:13 PM~11251113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did David's car not place???? WTF happened????


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 11:16 PM~11251133
> *How did David's car not place???? WTF happened????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11251133
> *How did David's car not place???? WTF happened????
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

chrysler300 :wave: gettin you lil fix tonight ha...me too..


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

cadyillac, gabendacutlass, BackBumper559, Mrs. Black Magic, MADMAX4, JBug68, El Lechero, MARIACHI LOCO 53, chrysler300, hanks16, 1 GANGSTA COUPE


dont we all have to work tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damn straight...but when else is everyone from bakers gonna talk on internet but tonight...i wish i woud have had my camera... :banghead:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11251200
> *cadyillac, gabendacutlass, BackBumper559, Mrs. Black Magic, MADMAX4, JBug68, El Lechero, chrysler300, hanks16, 1 GANGSTA COUPE
> 
> 
> ...


these fools dont work :0


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 11:27 PM~11251220
> *these fools dont work :0
> *


damm lucky :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

shit im working right now ..matter of fact i got an appt with my couch and remote at 11 :rofl:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11251233
> *shit im working right now ..matter of fact i got an appt with my couch and remote at 11 :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11251233
> *shit im working right now ..matter of fact i got an appt with my couch and remote at 11 :rofl:
> *


i got that shit on teee-vooo :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11251233
> *shit im working right now ..matter of fact i got an appt with my couch and remote at 11 :rofl:
> *


im working in texas! :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

im out everyone have a goodnight!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:31 PM~11251266
> *im out everyone have a goodnight!
> *


X100000000


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

the nationals

:uh:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Gabe. Just reading what people are writing........Some of this shit just makes me laugh.......By the way, only clean cars are worth keeping 70 years.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 11:29 PM~11251252
> *im working in texas! :biggrin:
> *


your in texas but the dallas cowboys are in oxnard this past week??


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11251304
> *your in texas but the dallas cowboys are in oxnard this past week??
> *


yeah i know im missing it!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11251301
> *What up Gabe. Just reading what people are writing........Some of this shit just makes me laugh.......By the way, only clean cars are worth keeping 70 years.
> *


a homeboy good kicking with you guys today... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 11:35 PM~11251301
> *What up Gabe. Just reading what people are writing........Some of this shit just makes me laugh.......By the way, only clean cars are worth keeping 70 years.
> *


i stay outta things that have nothing to do with me..
just trying to enjoy lay it low with other people from the town..
ive been layitlow long time homie sometimes you can read some crazy things 
or see some crazy pics... :biggrin: 
i like this web site and i had a great time today...thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think Shod threw out his hip running to first base. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 10:39 PM~11251337
> *I think Shod threw out his hip running to first base. :biggrin:
> *


both of them,, :thumbsdown:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11251325
> *a homeboy good kicking with you guys today... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know how we do it.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 11:37 PM~11251321
> *yeah i know im missing it!
> *


one of my homies went out there..thats how i know... :biggrin: 
im not to much a football guy but see you guys in all cowboys stuff all the time... :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11251301
> *What up Gabe. Just reading what people are writing........Some of this shit just makes me laugh.......By the way, only clean cars are worth keeping 70 years.
> *


lmao ok sure!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We don't ride any ones nuts.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i missed the baseball game...damnn i bet 20 dollars on latin world.. :rofl: am i getting payed or going to have to pay???


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 10:42 PM~11251370
> *We don't ride any ones nuts.
> *


whos riding nuts take a picture i wanna see!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11251385
> *i missed the baseball game...damnn i bet 20 dollars on latin world.. :rofl: am i getting payed or going to have to pay???
> *


Shod and the rest of the Carnales crew cheated :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:wave: alex


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11251390
> *whos riding nuts take a picture i wanna see!
> *


picture of what


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 10:45 PM~11251399
> *:wave: alex
> *


alex is my bish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 11:44 PM~11251395
> *Shod and the rest of the Carnales crew cheated :biggrin:
> *


i guess dont have to pay then if there was cheating involved... :biggrin: 
good looking out hope the bookey dont break my legs... hno:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TODAY AT THE NATIONALS WAS GOOD . JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO SPIKE, NENE, AND THE OTHER GUYS THAT CAME DOWN TO THE SHOW. SPIKE SERVED THE CHALLENGERS... L.A. GOT DOWN THAT'S HOW THE BIG "M" DOES IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damnn finaly someone with pics only been on 2 hours...keep them comin ...lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

SOME OF THE DELANO CREW MOVING IN ON SATURDAY AT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD..  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

1050pm almost time for my appt... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

did any delano majectics place? you guys look good..seen you guys rolling down the 5 new years at 5am


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Aug 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11251434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:53 PM~11251482
> *did any delano majectics place? you guys look good..seen you guys rolling down the 5 new years at 5am
> *


OUT OF 10 AT LEAST FIVE OF US TOOK TROPHIES AND OUT OF TEN BIKES AT LEAST FIVE ALSO TOOK TROPHIES... ABOUT 3 OF US TOOK FIRST PLACE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

WAS IT A GOOD SHOW ????????

ANYBODY POST MORE PICS ???????????


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: thats good glad to hear keep doing the damnn thing....nice work


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

On other news Nokturnal was at the dub show in LA andone of our cars from bako took best of show over all and got $3000.00 not bad for bakers repen B town


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 3 2008, 04:37 PM~11248417
> *I HEARD EARLIER THAT BIG JOHN AND THE BLACK AND GOLD CUTLASS FROM THE BIG ''I'' (INDIVIDUALS) CAR CLUB TOOK IT ALL, WAY TO GO BIG JOHN,  :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO MIKE JONES AND HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS, DOING IT BIG AT LOWRIDER NATIONALS    YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT THE HATERS ARE DOING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  THEY DONT KNOW WHAT HIT EM :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: somebody else is :tears: :tears: :tears: big spike with super clean cutlass from(MAJESTICS)took it all


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 3 2008, 10:13 PM~11251626
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: somebody else is :tears:  :tears:  :tears: big spike with super clean cutlass from(MAJESTICS)took it all
> *


Leo lets, let the pic show who won


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Aug 3 2008, 11:23 PM~11251707
> *Leo lets, let the pic show who won
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: pics dont lie


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11251740
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: pics dont lie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 3 2008, 04:37 PM~11248417
> *I HEARD EARLIER THAT BIG JOHN AND THE BLACK AND GOLD CUTLASS FROM THE BIG ''I'' (INDIVIDUALS) CAR CLUB TOOK IT ALL, WAY TO GO BIG JOHN,  :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO MIKE JONES AND HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS, DOING IT BIG AT LOWRIDER NATIONALS    YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT THE HATERS ARE DOING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  THEY DONT KNOW WHAT HIT EM :dunno:
> *


*HATERS* :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM GO'N BIG ON THESE FOO'S...COAST TO COAST..


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Aug 3 2008, 10:23 PM~11251707
> *Leo lets, let the pic show who won
> 
> 
> ...


MIKE WHO?MIKE WHO? WAAHHHAAA TEAM ALL SCRAP GO BROKE THE FUCK OFF.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

DOSE ANYBODY HAVE FILM OF THIS SHOW OR THE HOP I CAN HAVE,


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11251395
> *Shod and the rest of the Carnales crew cheated :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: NEVER !!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 3 2008, 11:37 PM~11248417
> *I HEARD EARLIER THAT BIG JOHN AND THE BLACK AND GOLD CUTLASS FROM THE BIG ''I'' (INDIVIDUALS) CAR CLUB TOOK IT ALL, WAY TO GO BIG JOHN,  :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO MIKE JONES AND HOW HIGH HYDRUALICS, DOING IT BIG AT LOWRIDER NATIONALS    YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT THE HATERS ARE DOING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  THEY DONT KNOW WHAT HIT EM :dunno:
> *


Thats what i had heard too,but it was a lie,BIG SPIKE took it all,Damn why lie about it???????????????????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 

DREAM TEAM


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11252191
> *MIKE WHO?MIKE WHO? WAAHHHAAA TEAM ALL SCRAP GO BROKE THE FUCK OFF.
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 3 2008, 11:13 PM~11251626
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: somebody else is :tears:  :tears:  :tears: big spike with super clean cutlass from(MAJESTICS)took it all
> *


 ahhh the (MAJESTICS) DID NOT TAKE IT ALL :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: KEEP IT 100 LEO.KEEP IT 100 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 08:01 AM~11253043
> *Thats what i had heard too,but it was a lie,BIG SPIKE took it all,Damn why lie about it???????????????????????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DREAM TEAM    LIKE I SAD DID NOT TAKE IT ALL...
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11251579
> *On other news Nokturnal was at the dub show in LA andone of our cars from bako took best of show over all and got $3000.00 not bad for bakers repen B town
> *




Miralo q chingon



congrats


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11251395
> *Shod and the rest of the Carnales crew cheated :biggrin:
> *


Latin World had the advantage , they had SIDRO on their team! :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 03:25 PM~11253174
> *
> *


But you said they beat spike???????????Keep it real oldman. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO WHO WON WHAT???????????ANYONE HAVE INFO ON ALL THE HOP CATEGORIES AND THE WINNERS??????


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2008, 09:02 AM~11254054
> *SO WHO WON WHAT???????????ANYONE HAVE INFO ON ALL THE HOP CATEGORIES AND THE WINNERS??????
> *


x2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11253653
> *But you said they beat spike???????????Keep it real oldman. :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OF ALL SUBURBS ........WHAT I SAID WAS LIL BOY .SPIKE DID 78 .WENT OUT PARKED HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE PIT MIKE'S CAR DID 83. SPIKE WENT OUT THE PIT GOT HIS CAR UNDID THE CHAINS AND DID A INCH MORE THAN MIKE DID.

SO IF YOU WANNA SAY HE DID THAT AND HE'S THE MAN :roflmao: THAN HE IS BY 1 INCH

BUT INCH OR MILE A CHEAT IS A CHEAT :uh: I MEAN A WIN IS A WIN NO DISRESPECT TO THE "M" JUST THE CHEARLEADING CLUB HOPPER
AND SECOND YALL DIDNT POST WHO TOOK 1ST CAUSE THE B"I"G DID THAT SORRY LEO DONT LET IT RUIN YOUR LIFE WE CAN DO IT ANY TIME YOU WANT TO
"ME AND YOU " YOU ON YOUR SWITCH AND ME ON MINE 
 :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some photos from Beach Park. I hope everyone had a great time.</span></span>


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2008, 10:02 AM~11254054
> *SO WHO WON WHAT???????????ANYONE HAVE INFO ON ALL THE HOP CATEGORIES AND THE WINNERS??????
> *


SPIKE TOOK 1ST SINGLE RADICAL
SWITCH 1ST SINGLE STREET
D-PASADENA 1ST DOUBLE LUXURY
LEO TOOK 2ND SINGLE STREET
MIKE FROM AZ GOT CHEATED OUT OF 1ST TOOK 2ND SINGLE RADICAL 
G-BO TOOK 2ND DOUBLE LUXURY
I THINK HOP SHOP TOOK 1ST WITH THE TRUCK


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 10:31 AM~11254901
> *SPIKE TOOK 1ST SINGLE RADICAL
> SWITCH 1ST SINGLE STREET
> D-PASADENA 1ST DOUBLE LUXURY
> ...


when did kool aid start making zip ties for your shocks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

*DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP FIRST IN STREET DOUBLE 79" WITH A 37" LOCK UP *:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 4 2008, 11:32 AM~11254910
> *when did kool aid start making zip ties for your shocks
> *


YESTERDAY WHEN I TOOK 1ST :biggrin: WERE'NT YOU THERE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254943
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP FIRST IN STREET DOUBLE 79" WITH A 37" LOCK UP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

IT WAS TOO HOT TO WATCH THE WHOLE HOP SHOES WERE BURNING UP ON THE DIRT


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

ELA-RIV-SD-BKS-AZ :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:43 AM~11255027
> *IT WAS TOO HOT TO WATCH THE WHOLE HOP SHOES WERE BURNING UP ON THE DIRT
> *


 : :yessad: YES IT WAS MY SHOES WAS HOT TO I DID SEE YOUR CAR.YOU DID THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 4 2008, 11:39 AM~11254985
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: IF YOU LIKE I CAN GET YOU A SET :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:49 AM~11255096
> *:  :yessad:  YES IT WAS MY SHOES WAS HOT TO I DID SEE YOUR CAR.YOU DID THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS THAT SINGLE WAS SWINGIN NICE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@Aug 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11254845
> *Here are some photos from Beach Park. I hope everyone had a great time.</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC OF THE BEACH PARK NATIONALS! POST MORE BRO..! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11254901
> *SPIKE TOOK 1ST SINGLE RADICAL
> SWITCH 1ST SINGLE STREET
> D-PASADENA 1ST DOUBLE LUXURY
> ...


 :nono: :no: UCE KERN COUNTY TOOK FRIST :nono: :no:







81 INCH'S


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 10:36 AM~11254943
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP FIRST IN STREET DOUBLE 79" WITH A 37" LOCK UP :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 10:52 AM~11255115
> *:biggrin:  IF YOU LIKE I CAN GET YOU A SET :biggrin:
> *


no thanks we come complete :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

ALSO UCE TOOK 3RD IN LUXURY STREET SO UCE DID GOOD AT THE SHOW


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WHATS UP JULIO LOL............


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 4 2008, 12:11 PM~11255310
> *no thanks we come complete :biggrin:
> *


THAT COOL I COME TO BEAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:02 PM~11255227
> *:nono:  :no: UCE KERN COUNTY TOOK FRIST :nono:  :no:
> 
> 
> ...


 OK IM NOT IN TO TRUCKS.DID NOT SEE IT THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:56 AM~11255165
> *THANKS THAT SINGLE WAS SWINGIN NICE TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254943
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP FIRST IN STREET DOUBLE 79" WITH A 37" LOCK UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11255766
> *
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :0 uffin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11255664
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man I wanted to win but hey thats how it goes no hate the cutlass did it thing


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255766
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11255766
> *
> *


NICE SERG THE TRE WAS WORKING REALLY NICE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11255766
> *
> *


the car did kool :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 11:57 AM~11255176
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN OUT TONY, ON DA BACK PAGE OF DA VIDEO!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11254901
> *SPIKE TOOK 1ST SINGLE RADICAL
> SWITCH 1ST SINGLE STREET
> D-PASADENA 1ST DOUBLE LUXURY
> ...


  THANX...........AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.........


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11256024
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT TONY, ON DA BACK PAGE OF DA VIDEO!
> *


 WELL THATS NOT THE BEST PART . I ALSO FILMED IT A WHOLE LOT ITS IN THE DVD BIG TIME, THATS THE BEST PART.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11255427
> *ALSO UCE TOOK 3RD IN LUXURY STREET SO UCE DID GOOD AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias for the Luv Uce, wasn't really expecting to be put in Chino's class, much less win anything at all, so I'll take that place with pride (Iwas there for the luv of it and for the support!) . . look forward to kickin' it again real soon, and you guys are definetly doing your new Family proud with your rides !!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11255496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up, I woke up hungry today... cause you ate everything at the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 02:00 PM~11256351
> *WELL THATS NOT THE BEST PART . I ALSO FILMED IT A WHOLE LOT ITS IN THE DVD BIG TIME, THATS THE BEST PART.
> *


What's up, Tony?! How are you doing? Did you leave any #20 videos for sale here in Bakersfield? I really want to get one. In case he didn't, does anyone else here in town have an extra one they want to sell me?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 4 2008, 03:19 PM~11257077
> *Gracias for the Luv Uce, wasn't really expecting to be put in Chino's class, much less win anything at all, so I'll take that place with pride (Iwas there for the luv of it and for the support!) . . look forward to kickin' it again real soon, and you guys are definetly doing your new Family proud with your rides !!
> *


You're welcome, that's the way this family does it! You are welcome here anytime. I'm glad you took home a trophy to add to your collection.... Look forward to spending time with you guys in San Diego and then LAS VEGAS!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11250837
> *WELL I AIN'T WITH YOU BUT I'M ONE OF THE HARDEST RIDERS! WHAT UP KURT
> *



Hey, What's up Gordo? I hope you all had a great time at the park, sounds like it was a good time. Where's my hamburger and beer? I went by there and you guys were gone....


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:20 PM~11251166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Chino, Congratulations!! What a trophy to add to your collection... It was nice having you guys here, you're welcome any time. See you in San Diego and VEGAS !! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11254901
> *SPIKE TOOK 1ST SINGLE RADICAL
> SWITCH 1ST SINGLE STREET
> D-PASADENA 1ST DOUBLE LUXURY
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 08:23 AM~11253159
> *ahhh the (MAJESTICS) DID NOT TAKE IT ALL :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: KEEP IT 100 LEO.KEEP IT 100 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let reveiw this an reread what i said spike with the clean cutlass took it all


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

I WISH YALL' WAS A LITTLE CLOSER TO THE MID-WEST TO COME CHECK BLACK SUNDAY $500.00 UP FOR STREET AND RADICAL NOT GETTIN' STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!CHECK IT OUT ON UBDR.NET AND IN HURR


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:16 AM~11254749
> *FIRST OF ALL SUBURBS ........WHAT I SAID WAS LIL BOY .SPIKE DID 78 .WENT OUT PARKED HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE PIT MIKE'S CAR DID 83. SPIKE WENT OUT THE PIT GOT HIS CAR UNDID THE CHAINS AND DID A INCH MORE THAN MIKE DID.
> 
> SO IF YOU WANNA SAY HE DID THAT AND HE'S THE MAN :roflmao: THAN HE IS BY 1 INCH
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!ur pretty quite in person and in hear u want to call me out :roflmao: 
never did i or anybody on my team say i took 1st. this has no effect on me i still got paid$250 2nd. we wont talk about cheat cause never mind u got that one :biggrin: fair n square. so u keep 100


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Aug 4 2008, 04:14 PM~11257615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254943
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP FIRST IN STREET DOUBLE 79" WITH A 37" LOCK UP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 10:07 PM~11251045
> *This show is always a good time
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: carnales show


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 4 2008, 04:10 PM~11257567
> *let reveiw this an reread what i said spike with the clean cutlass took it all
> *


 o ok i see i see????????


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 3 2008, 09:38 PM~11250765
> *somebody had a good seat... :biggrin:
> almost feels 3-d....lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up kurt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11250844
> *WHAT UP SPIDER,JULIO,RICK AND BEN UCE BABY........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 3 2008, 09:10 PM~11250455
> *It feels like people are upset and I dont understand why? I thought we were all in this sport together. We all live in Kern County. Lets rep our county. Whats the problem??
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11257734
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!ur pretty quite in person and in hear u want to call me out :roflmao:
> never did i or anybody on my team say i took 1st. this has no effect on me i still got paid$250 2nd. we wont talk about cheat cause never mind u got that one :biggrin: fair n square. so u keep 100
> *


 THE WIN YOU ARE RIGHT I DID THAT ...QUITE .I DONT THINK SO I STAY TALKING .AND BACK UP WHAT I SAY.IM OUT ALL THE TIME. SO GET AT ME :


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:13 PM~11251113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 whats up Phillip


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 03:34 PM~11257204
> *What's up, Tony?! How are you doing? Did you leave any #20 videos for sale here in Bakersfield? I really want to get one.  In case he didn't, does anyone else here in town have an extra one they want to sell me?
> *


no but ill be in visailla this weekend at the fifty 1 fifty show.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 4 2008, 01:09 PM~11255908
> *Man I wanted to win but hey thats how it goes no hate the cutlass did it thing
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 05:15 PM~11258159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MAN JULIO WHERE WERE WE AT WHEN THIS WAS GOING ON LOL.....


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:23 PM~11258232
> *o ok i see i see????????
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Aug 4 2008, 04:14 PM~11257615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OPPS I MEAN THIS JULIO......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 3 2008, 09:07 PM~11250428
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 uce kc


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11258301
> *THE WIN YOU ARE RIGHT I DID THAT  ...QUITE .I DONT THINK SO I STAY TALKING .AND BACK UP WHAT I SAY.IM OUT ALL THE TIME. SO GET AT ME :
> *


DONT BLOW UR BIG HEAD UP CAUSE WHEN U LOOSE IT DEFLAITS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2008, 01:55 PM~11256320
> * THANX...........AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.........
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11250140
> *HERE YOU GO UCE TOOK HOME SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 05:37 PM~11258332
> *uce kc
> *


YUP YUP *USO* YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> whats up Phillip
> whats up!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 4 2008, 05:38 PM~11258349
> *DONT BLOW UR BIG HEAD UP CAUSE WHEN U LOOSE IT DEFLAITS
> *


 HA HA YOUR FUNNY LEO REAL FUNNY........WE HAVE NOT NOSE UP YET.......


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 05:43 PM~11258384
> *HA HA  YOUR FUNNY LEO REAL FUNNY........WE HAVE NOT NOSE UP YET.......
> *


UR RIGHT WE HAVENT. JUST DONT GET MAD AND PUT A HIT ON ME ITS ONLY A HOP U CANT WIN THEM ALL


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: cadyillac whats up puto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 4 2008, 05:46 PM~11258406
> *UR RIGHT WE HAVENT. JUST DONT GET MAD AND PUT A HIT ON ME ITS ONLY A HOP U CANT WIN THEM ALL
> *


 HIT ON YOU ARE YOU SERIOUS. O MY BAD YOU ARE A MAJESTICS L O L....


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 06:47 PM~11258418
> *:biggrin: cadyillac whats puto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know..whatever dogg!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 06:02 PM~11258537
> *HIT ON YOU ARE YOU SERIOUS. O MY BAD YOU ARE A MAJESTICS L O L....
> *


of course im serious u keep ur self motivated :roflmao: and yes ur bad a majestic 4 life


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

DID SOMEONE SAY NOSE THEM UP


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

anybody take any pictutres of the bombs at the park


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK SORRY ABOUT THE HOP PICS JUST BOUGHT A NEW CAMERA AND IT HAS THAT STUPID DELAY COULD'NT TIME IT RIGHT SO I SAID FUCK IT PLUS IT WAS TOO FUCKING HOT TO STAY OUT THERE TAKING PICS I NEEDED A BEER


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HERE'S THE REST


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pic's are good i didnt even have a camera, but i have new trailer tires :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11258771
> *DID SOMEONE SAY NOSE THEM UP
> 
> 
> *


Thts funny we hopped just for the fun of it . I knew I couldnt beat there double all for fun :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Man I look skinner in pics Lol


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*WHO!!! BIG SPIKE!! WHO!!! BIG SPIKE* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

The hop was kool! 

The show itself was lame....there was only about 150 or so cars if even that. Next year they just need to let all cars in for free or charge each car like $10 bucks (to make up for all the bullshit and money they have taken in the past) 

They made bigg money by charging $25 to get into the show and there was a lot of people, but NO CARS! They couldnt get both indoor buildings filled! It was EMPTY!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 07:19 PM~11259470
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK SORRY ABOUT THE HOP PICS JUST BOUGHT A NEW CAMERA AND IT HAS THAT STUPID DELAY COULD'NT TIME IT RIGHT SO I SAID FUCK IT PLUS IT WAS TOO FUCKING HOT TO STAY OUT THERE TAKING PICS I NEEDED A BEER
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME ASS PICS SERG


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 07:22 PM~11259504
> *HERE'S THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 03:54 PM~11257404
> *Hey, What's up Gordo? I hope you all had a great time at the park, sounds like it was a good time. Where's my hamburger and beer? I went by there and you guys were gone....
> *


WHAT'S UP PERRO YEAH HAD GOOD TIME WISH ALL KC WAS THERE I GOT YOU NEXT TIME WITH A COLD BEER AND BURGER IT WAS GETTING LATE HAD TO GO GET READY FOR WORK HOPE YOU VATO'S HAD AGOOD TIME AT THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 01:02 AM~11258537
> *HIT ON YOU ARE YOU SERIOUS. O MY BAD YOU ARE A MAJESTICS L O L....
> *


It's allright,go ahead and say it,you wish you could be one too. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Homie said since I'm not getting participants money I'll stick it to spectators.



> The hop was kool!
> 
> The show itself was lame....there was only about 150 or so cars if even that. Next year they just need to let all cars in for free or charge each car like $10 bucks (to make up for all the bullshit and money they have taken in the past)
> 
> They made bigg money by charging *$25* to get into the show and there was a lot of people, but NO CARS! They couldnt get both indoor buildings filled! It was EMPTY!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 4 2008, 08:58 PM~11260627
> *WHAT'S UP PERRO YEAH HAD GOOD TIME WISH ALL KC WAS THERE I GOT YOU NEXT TIME WITH A COLD BEER AND BURGER IT WAS GETTING LATE HAD TO GO GET READY FOR WORK HOPE YOU VATO'S HAD AGOOD TIME AT THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM GORDO WHAT ABOUT ME I WANT A SODA AND A KIDS MEAL :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11259755
> *WHO!!! BIG SPIKE!! WHO!!! BIG SPIKE :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


spike my son siad bring back his car :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 06:16 PM~11254749
> *FIRST OF ALL SUBURBS ........WHAT I SAID WAS LIL BOY .SPIKE DID 78 .WENT OUT PARKED HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE PIT MIKE'S CAR DID 83. SPIKE WENT OUT THE PIT GOT HIS CAR UNDID THE CHAINS AND DID A INCH MORE THAN MIKE DID.
> 
> SO IF YOU WANNA SAY HE DID THAT AND HE'S THE MAN :roflmao: THAN HE IS BY 1 INCH
> ...


I don't know what you mean about being cheated?If they had rules why didn't they follow them?By your own words spike won by 1 inch(1 big inch) :biggrin: 
And about club hoppin i could bring up some names also(and shop hoppers) :0 
It's all good bro do what you guys do.it's all in the game man.See you at black sunday.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 09:14 PM~11260792
> *DAM GORDO WHAT ABOUT ME I WANT A SODA AND A KIDS MEAL :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP IF YOU SEE AT MC DONALDS I'LL LET YOU SUPER SIZE PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11260873
> *HIT ME UP IF YOU SEE AT MC DONALDS I'LL LET YOU SUPER SIZE PERRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: OK GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 4 2008, 07:22 PM~11259504
> *HERE'S THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DEL TORO GOOD PIC HOMEBOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 09:25 PM~11260925
> *:thumbsup: OK GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: spider


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: PHATT BOY :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 PM~11261092
> *:biggrin: PHATT BOY  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP BIG DOGG


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 09:40 PM~11261114
> *:wave: WHAT UP BIG DOGG
> *


  GET TOO BED PUTO


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11261188
> *  GET TOO BED PUTO
> *


I CANT IM HUNGRY WHAT YOU GOT OVER THERE I'M COMING OVER......


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11261188
> *  GET TOO BED PUTO
> *


x2


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up big ben you home


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:49 PM~11261239
> *:biggrin: whats up big ben you home
> *


tomorrow! and wensday shop to work on the nissan :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 4 2008, 09:48 PM~11261217
> *x2
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: OK YOU BUY THE CORONAS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 09:53 PM~11261276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 X3 BIG PUTO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 PM~11259714
> *Man I look skinner in pics Lol
> 
> 
> ...


reality check.........................

no u dont........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:57 PM~11261316
> *X3 BIG PUTO
> *











LOL FUCKING JULIO....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:00 PM~11261353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WHIT THE VIDEO DOG :wave:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11261303
> *:biggrin: OK YOU BUY THE CORONAS TOO :biggrin:
> *


hey julio can i borrow some money? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 4 2008, 09:15 PM~11260804
> *spike my son siad bring back his car :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:01 PM~11261366
> *WHATS UP WHIT THE VIDEO DOG  :wave:
> *


he doesnt make fatt porn anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: BIG NO ,HAD TOO BUY PHATT BOY A TACO TRUCK TOO KEEP HIS ASS HAPPY AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 PM~11261382
> *:wave:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


congrats on a win!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP BIG SPIKE :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 10:05 PM~11261406
> *:biggrin: BIG NO ,HAD TOO BUY PHATT BOY A TACO TRUCK TOO KEEP HIS ASS HAPPY AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol damn that sucks! cant take fat people anywhere!lol


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 10:05 PM~11261406
> *:biggrin: BIG NO ,HAD TOO BUY PHATT BOY A TACO TRUCK TOO KEEP HIS ASS HAPPY AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*LYER*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 4 2008, 10:07 PM~11261419
> *lol damn that sucks! cant take fat people anywhere!lol
> *


 I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 PM~11261387
> *he doesnt make fatt porn anymore! :biggrin:
> *


NOPE I DONT I DO MIDGET PORN NOW LOL......


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 4 2008, 11:16 AM~11254749
> *FIRST OF ALL SUBURBS ........WHAT I SAID WAS LIL BOY .SPIKE DID 78 .WENT OUT PARKED HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE PIT MIKE'S CAR DID 83. SPIKE WENT OUT THE PIT GOT HIS CAR UNDID THE CHAINS AND DID A INCH MORE THAN MIKE DID.
> 
> SO IF YOU WANNA SAY HE DID THAT AND HE'S THE MAN :roflmao: THAN HE IS BY 1 INCH
> ...


DAMMMMMMM IT'S FUNNY HOW BITCH ASS ****** ALL WAYS SAY SHIT BUT NEVER IN UR FACE BUT FUCK IT A CHEAT WIN WHAT EVER U CALL IT I DID IT WHIT NO ZIP TIZE OR A MONSTER


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11261452
> *NOPE I DONT I DO MIDGET PORN NOW LOL......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11261626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2008, 09:33 PM~11261027
> *:wave:  :wave: spider
> *


I keep missing you homie :biggrin: 


What up Ricardo


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 4 2008, 10:49 PM~11261792
> *I keep missing you homie  :biggrin:
> What up Ricardo
> *


Your on line during working hours


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:28 PM~11250660
> *LOL NOPE BUT I'M HUNGRY......
> *


BUT WHO CARES :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Aug 4 2008, 11:29 PM~11261626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic...gracias right click save to album.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Aug 4 2008, 11:01 PM~11261890
> *BUT WHO CARES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :ugh: :werd: I WAS'NT TALKING TO YOU :werd: :uh:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 4 2008, 10:04 PM~11261920
> *nice pic...gracias right click save to album.... :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome Homie


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn,I guess I'm glad I didn't go to that show sound like a repeat of Pomona '92.The picnic looked like it was happening. The Visalia show next week looks pretty good,no? :dunno: I hope so I ain't driving six hours for nothing. :rant:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 09:19 PM~11260855
> *I don't know what you mean about being cheated?If they had rules why didn't they follow them?By your own words spike won by 1 inch(1 big inch) :biggrin:
> And about club hoppin i could bring up some names also(and shop hoppers) :0
> It's all good bro do what you guys do.it's all in the game man.See you at black sunday.
> *


YEAH WE WILL C U AT BLACK SUNDAY SAME MY NAME BITCH SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU PUSSY


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11261479
> *DAMMMMMMM  IT'S FUNNY HOW BITCH ASS ****** ALL WAYS SAY SHIT BUT NEVER IN UR FACE BUT FUCK IT A CHEAT WIN WHAT EVER U CALL IT I DID IT WHIT NO ZIP TIZE  OR A MONSTER
> *



LOL CAUSE WHEN YOU TELL THEM TO THEIR FACE THEY DONT DO SHIT :nicoderm: 
NEVER SAY NEVER


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 4 2008, 11:55 PM~11262210
> *LOL CAUSE WHEN YOU TELL THEM TO THEIR FACE THEY DONT DO SHIT :nicoderm:
> NEVER SAY NEVER
> *


*DAMMMM SOUNDS LIKE A HOTEL SEEN!!!!!! U KNOW!!!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11259755
> *WHO!!! BIG SPIKE!! WHO!!! BIG SPIKE :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: WAY TO GO SPIKE!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11261479
> *DAMMMMMMM  IT'S FUNNY HOW BITCH ASS ****** ALL WAYS SAY SHIT BUT NEVER IN UR FACE BUT FUCK IT A CHEAT WIN WHAT EVER U CALL IT I DID IT WHIT NO ZIP TIZE  OR A MONSTER
> *


 :angry: YOU ARE SO RIGHT BITCH ASS ****** ..DO WHAT YOU DO :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 4 2008, 11:55 PM~11262210
> *LOL CAUSE WHEN YOU TELL THEM TO THEIR FACE THEY DONT DO SHIT :nicoderm:
> NEVER SAY NEVER
> *


 SAY IT ANT SO............................


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 09:12 PM~11260762
> *It's allright,go ahead and say it,you wish you could be one too. :0  :biggrin:
> *


  YEA RIGHT NEVER THAT YOU NO WHAT TIME IT IS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 09:19 PM~11260855
> *I don't know what you mean about being cheated?If they had rules why didn't they follow them?By your own words spike won by 1 inch(1 big inch) :biggrin:
> And about club hoppin i could bring up some names also(and shop hoppers) :0
> It's all good bro do what you guys do.it's all in the game man.See you at black sunday.
> *


O YEA WE WILL SEE YOU AT BLACK SUNDAY.BRING A SINGLE PUMP.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 08:07 AM~11263741
> *O YEA WE WILL SEE YOU AT BLACK SUNDAY.BRING A SINGLE PUMP.
> *


i got a single for you :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11264327
> *i got a single for you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THAT ANT WHAT I HEARD :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 09:21 AM~11264415
> *:0  THAT ANT WHAT I HEARD :0
> *


its coming dont worrie. had to give it a make over


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 5 2008, 10:22 AM~11264432
> *its coming dont worrie. had to give it a make over
> *


 :biggrin: OK TALK WIN IT OUT IM OUT RIGHT NOW.NEXT??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 09:26 AM~11264462
> *:biggrin: OK TALK WIN IT OUT IM OUT RIGHT NOW.NEXT??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 5 2008, 10:27 AM~11264469
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 5 2008, 07:30 AM~11263147
> *DAMMMM SOUNDS LIKE A HOTEL SEEN!!!!!! U KNOW!!!!
> *


IF YOU CALL THAT SUNDAY IN THE HOPPING PIT A HOTEL SEEN THEN COOL BUT STILL WHEN YOU TELL ***** TO THEIR FACE THEY GRAB THE TAILS AND DONT SAY SHIT :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11265672
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:51 AM~11262194
> *YEAH WE WILL C U AT BLACK SUNDAY SAME MY NAME BITCH SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU PUSSY
> *


 :uh: Damn homie why are you so mad?It's called lowriding,you win some you lose some.Switch man knows the deal.Just come back better another day. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 04:02 PM~11263694
> *    YEA RIGHT NEVER THAT YOU NO WHAT TIME IT IS
> *


Yes i do,it's bedtime so go to sleep and TEAM. :biggrin: :biggrin: Black sunday should be fun,i'll have the drinks ready for you all. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 5 2008, 02:30 PM~11263147
> *DAMMMM SOUNDS LIKE A HOTEL SEEN!!!!!! U KNOW!!!!
> *


Yo homie you took care of the nationals and todd took care of portland,DREAM TEAM PUTTIN IT DOWN EVERYWHERE.

BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: damn this is too easy.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 5 2008, 07:52 AM~11263637
> *:angry:  YOU ARE SO RIGHT BITCH ASS ****** ..DO WHAT YOU DO  :angry:
> *


 :0 DAMMMMM!SOUND LIKE FIGHTING WORD RIGHT THER.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 11:29 AM~11265628
> *IF YOU CALL THAT SUNDAY IN THE HOPPING PIT A HOTEL SEEN THEN COOL BUT STILL WHEN YOU TELL ***** TO THEIR FACE THEY GRAB THE TAILS AND DONT SAY SHIT :nicoderm:
> *


WHAAAAAAT NOT THE TAIL GRABING AND DIDNT SAY SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

phatt boy :loco: :loco:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 5 2008, 03:59 PM~11267516
> *phatt boy :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :dunno: :around:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11265628
> *IF YOU CALL THAT SUNDAY IN THE HOPPING PIT A HOTEL SEEN THEN COOL BUT STILL WHEN YOU TELL ***** TO THEIR FACE THEY GRAB THE TAILS AND DONT SAY SHIT :nicoderm:
> *


*?*


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 4 2008, 04:42 PM~11258372
> *YUP YUP USO YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Aug 5 2008, 08:24 PM~11269440
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN MAX


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11269476
> *WHATS  CRACKIN  MAX
> *


what up homie were is my car


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Aug 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11269531
> *what up homie were is my car
> *


ITS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11261792
> *I keep missing you homie  :biggrin:
> What up Ricardo
> *


whats up spider come home already i think grandpa starved to death :biggrin: j/k


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11261818
> *Your on line during working hours
> *


chale!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Aug 5 2008, 07:24 PM~11269440
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up max


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL ACT LIKE YALL WON IT ALL


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 5 2008, 08:30 PM~11270209
> *whats up spider come home already i think grandpa starved to death :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :biggrin: MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 5 2008, 08:30 PM~11270209
> *whats up spider come home already i think grandpa starved to death :biggrin: j/k
> *


No shit huh.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

What up Julio


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Walt said whats up!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

spider :wave: :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=40124446


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

KURT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 01:24 PM~11266122
> *:uh: Damn homie why are you so mad?It's called lowriding,you win some you lose some.Switch man knows the deal.Just come back better another day. :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11266151
> *Yes i do,it's bedtime so go to sleep and TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Black sunday should be fun,i'll have the drinks ready for you all. :biggrin:
> *


 YOU ARE A FUNNY GUY. YOU GOT THAT DRINKS ON ME. BUT THE HOPS ON YOU L O L :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 5 2008, 01:46 PM~11266333
> *:0 DAMMMMM!SOUND LIKE FIGHTING WORD RIGHT THER.
> *


:biggrin:  NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA JUST TALKING SHIT. THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 5 2008, 07:53 PM~11270449
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up max
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

so I found out where all the riders were at ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2008, 05:57 PM~11278236
> *so I found out where all the riders were at ...
> *


WHERE?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2008, 05:57 PM~11278236
> *so I found out where all the riders were at ...
> *


 Damn....where was that at? I would sure like too know :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 6 2008, 07:07 PM~11278964
> *Damn....where was that at? I would sure like too know  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

PHATT BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11279031
> *PHATT BOY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 6 2008, 07:16 PM~11279046
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oh just would to say hey ok by!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 6 2008, 02:59 PM~11273034
> *YOU ARE A FUNNY GUY. YOU GOT THAT DRINKS ON ME. BUT THE HOPS ON YOU L O L :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm gonna hold you to that.Crown royal. :biggrin: And i'm from MO the show me state your gonna have to show me. :biggrin: It's gonna be fun.Maybe you can have a rematch with that red monte.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11286591
> *:biggrin: I'm gonna hold you to that.Crown royal. :biggrin: And i'm from MO the show me state your gonna have to show me. :biggrin: It's gonna be fun.Maybe you can have a rematch with that red monte.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


REMATCH. I DONT THINK HE WANA DO THAT : :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 8 2008, 11:21 AM~11294058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GIVE KOOL-AID HELL OF PROPS BUT DONT YOU RUN REDS IN YOUR RIDE BIG AL SAID IT :biggrin: YOU ALL COOL FAM BIGG UPS TO ALL YOU HOMIES OUT THERE DOING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11278998
> * X2 *


 :biggrin: riders roll wires and hydros not dubs and bags!lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thank u rider


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 8 2008, 12:56 PM~11294884
> *:biggrin: riders roll wires and hydros not dubs and bags!lol
> *


 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 8 2008, 12:56 PM~11294884
> *:biggrin: riders roll wires and hydros not dubs and bags!lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ok ben !but bags can hop higher than hydros hu G.G ?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 8 2008, 06:13 PM~11297096
> *ok ben !but bags can hop higher than hydros hu G.G  ?
> *


??????havent seen that yet with the original motor????would like to see post em up fam


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 8 2008, 06:13 PM~11297096
> *ok ben !but bags can hop higher than hydros hu G.G  ?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 8 2008, 06:13 PM~11297096
> *ok ben !but bags can hop higher than hydros hu G.G  ?
> *


 :werd: I SAY LETS SEE BEN AND SCOOBY NOSE THEM UP AND FIND OUT :werd:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11298504
> *:werd: I SAY LETS SEE BEN AND SCOOBY NOSE THEM UP AND FIND OUT :werd:
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship:   :thumbsup:
SHUTT EM DOWN USO BUMPER CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11298504
> *:werd: I SAY LETS SEE BEN AND SCOOBY NOSE THEM UP AND FIND OUT :werd:
> *


 :0 like too see that :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

let's do it and who has dub any more ben I'm going to have to take you to some shows with me


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2008, 09:01 AM~11300320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey scooby you redo your interior?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lcuU6p0ZM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFaRUrQ62uw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrOETxl5K0c

COOL VEHICLES JUST DONT THINK SO ON THE HYDRO PART 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkcTpUyQ8xE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHp9k6QwEU8


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 8 2008, 07:13 PM~11297096
> *ok ben !but bags can hop higher than hydros hu G.G  ?
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 9 2008, 01:31 PM~11301500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YET TO BE SEEN WITH MOTORS AIR BAGS FRONT AND BACK ATLEAST IN THE 90S :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 03:23 PM~11302006
> *YET TO BE SEEN WITH MOTORS AIR BAGS FRONT AND BACK ATLEAST IN THE 90S :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11302006
> *YET TO BE SEEN WITH MOTORS AIR BAGS FRONT AND BACK ATLEAST IN THE 90S :biggrin:
> *



Believe it it can be done .  Alot of people under estimate the power of air. I think until theres a class for air hopppers then you will see more but until then .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 AM~11313591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 AM~11313591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA DANCER FIN OVER ON ITS SIDE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE FRONT AND IF THEY COULD DO THAT HI YOU WOULDNT NEED YOUR OUWN CLASS YOU WOULD BE IN RADICAL  YET TO BE SEEN COM ON GIL BUST IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11317043
> *YEA DANCER FIN OVER ON ITS SIDE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE FRONT AND IF THEY COULD DO THAT HI YOU WOULDNT NEED YOUR OUWN CLASS YOU WOULD BE IN RADICAL  YET TO BE SEEN COM ON GIL BUST IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IF ANYONE CAN DO IT, IT WOULD BE G.G :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11317096
> *:biggrin: IF ANYONE CAN DO IT, IT WOULD BE G.G  :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUBT I GIVE EM PROPS I JUS WANNA SEE THAT ISH :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:05 PM~11317138
> *NO DOUBT I GIVE EM PROPS I JUS WANNA SEE THAT ISH  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THERE IS YOUR BAGS LOL


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:51 PM~11317043
> *YEA DANCER FIN OVER ON ITS SIDE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE FRONT AND IF THEY COULD DO THAT HI YOU WOULDNT NEED YOUR OUWN CLASS YOU WOULD BE IN RADICAL  YET TO BE SEEN COM ON GIL BUST IT OUT :biggrin:
> *




At many shows when air bags was just comin out it was ok to mix air with hydros . Not any more after seeing what air can do . If lrm would let air compete with hydros then Im sure you would see more of what you want to see.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 8 2008, 09:22 PM~11298330
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


THR BABY-PHAT CAN DO IT

A MAD HOPPERS CREATION

KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11298504
> *:werd: I SAY LETS SEE BEN AND SCOOBY NOSE THEM UP AND FIND OUT :werd:
> *


COME TO ORANGE COUNTY 

SUNDAY AGUST 17 SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL

THE BABY-PHAT WILL BE THERE


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11330322
> *COME TO ORANGE COUNTY
> 
> SUNDAY AGUST 17 SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2008, 08:56 AM~11300294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



esta pimp :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11330456
> *esta pimp  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11415938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow u got your ring, im still waiting for mine,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 23 2008, 12:33 PM~11419391
> *wow u got your ring, im still waiting for mine,
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

just got my ring, thank god for that, thought i was never gonna get it, pretty nice too.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11465450
> *just got my ring, thank god for that, thought i was never gonna get it, pretty nice too.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------

